# Colorless Wonder II #savetheaviators



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Went through this and cleaned up a lot of the broken links. If you feel like wasting your time go ahead and read how to waste a lot of time and money with a TT:beer:
And some more pics from after I lowered her








Removing the orange reflectors
















337>towtruck


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Then I rebuilt some Moda M2's and made them pink, which was a huge hit with everyone








































Then I added a rack because we all love em
















With the lowered Radio Flyer 
























Then I added a fairing








And at VAG Fair 2011 I realized that in order to run a fairing on the rack I would need to run smaller wipers. Over an hour drive in pouring rain with no wipers:bang head: FYI this is one of the few times the car has ever seen rain since I've owned it








But it was worth it for this. Not bad for the first and only time I showed it. 8 people in our club showed and 4 of us placed.








Then when I was jacking the car up to check the rear control arms I found this. Remind you there was under a year and maybe 7000 miles on them.
























So I addressed the rust sent the arms out to get rebuilt and spent the following 2 weeks trying to get the POR15 off of my skin:facepalm::laugh:
I also too this off because of obvious reasons. Thank you PA roads for sucking








And I got the car back on the road just in time for H20 2011:thumbup:








This is why I'll be showing next year...Less cleaning up afterwards 








And Then I reached the point of no return and decided to lower her as much as possible
Ultra top secret TT lowering parts:laugh:
























I need to take the front collars out and remove the rear perches now and roll the fenders
Random interior shot


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And a list of Mods...I think they are all there....maintenance parts not included
-AUTO TECH POLY DOGBONE INSERTS
-SHAVED TRUNK EMBLEMS
-BFI STUBBY ANTENNA
-BAILY DIVERTER VALVE
-PAINTED OEM SHIFT KNOB
-PLAID COVERED DOOR PULLS AND PARCEL SHELF
-HLX SMOKED SIDE MARKERS
-42 DRAFT DESIGNS TURN SIGNAL AND LICENSE PLATE WHITE LED 
-MOD SHACK BOOST GAUGE RING
-APR TIP
-AEM DRYFLOW FILTER
-K&N BREATHER FILTER
-PODI BOOST GAUGE
-LAMINEX TAIL LIGHT TINT
-UNITRONIC STAGE 1+ FLASH
-GRUVENPARTS UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE REAR CONTROL ARMS
-KONI COILOVERS
-V1 R8 SHIFT GATE
-RELOCATED: N249 
-BRUSHED CHARGE PIPE
-WOTBOX
-MODA M2 WHEELS BY BBS 17X8
-YOKAHOMA S LINE TIRES 205/45/17
-MOTORSPORT TECH ADAPTERS 25MM & 30MM
-OSIR CLEAR HEADLIGHT LENS’S
-SHAVED HEADLIGHT REFLECTORS
-HELLA DUAL SUPERTONE HORNS
-CUSTOM MADE STRUT CAPS
-CUSTOM AFCO REAR COILOVER SPRNGS
-VW POLO FRONT STRUT BUSHINGS
- OEM 3 BAR GRILLE


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

yeeeeah buddy! About time! :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks good,what are those red things on your front? Some kind of horns?

Good thread!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks tempes and mantvis they are hella super tones


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

So, Whats next on your agenda?? Anything?

Your pink wheels have grown on me! I think somethings wrong with me :laugh:


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

It's hard to believe you never had build thread!
(nice control arms BTW)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> :thumbup:


 :beer:


Tempes_TT said:


> So, Whats next on your agenda?? Anything?
> 
> Your pink wheels have grown on me! I think somethings wrong with me :laugh:


 Next on the list is a bunch of maintenance parts
-rebuild the cluster
-address some under hood cleaning
-vc gasket
-intake spacer
-oil change
-coilpacks
-trunk struts
And I just ordered some coilpack adapters!
Oh and nothing is wrong with you for liking the wheels. Your are just realizing how great it looks:laugh:


The_RoadWarrior said:


> It's hard to believe you never had build thread!
> (nice control arms BTW)


Thanks stranger! I was never one for documenting much, but I figured it was a time. And the control arms will need to be replaced in a matter of a year is my guess. As long as they stay free and dont cease I'll use them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I did some work today. Then I realized I had lent out my torx drivers and never got them back. Guess I'll be running out to get some this week.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just bought some goodies
-INA coil pack adapter plates
-MKV red coil packs
-ECS coil pack hold down kit
-Newsouth power gasket
-OEM trunk struts
-Summit Racing heat tape
And thanks to Bob I bought some new tools from Northern Tool
-Triple square
-Torx drivers
-Thickness gauge


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> :beer:
> 
> Next on the list is a bunch of maintenance parts
> -rebuild the cluster
> ...


That is a nice little list you have there boss!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> That is a nice little list you have there boss!


And now its just down to cleaning and the cluster.......oh yeah and cv boots on both sides because the outsides are missing


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Well done sir! :beer::thumbup:

Im in dire need of a bay clean and new horns... the oem one are miserable:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The super tones make your ears bleed


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Why? High pitched or just loud?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Both


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

your right side fender is a different color than the car????

sorry, but the pink wheels and stickers on a bluish car just looks odd


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope the front and rear bumpers are different colors. And it's grey


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Made some progress today. I ran into a few problems like rusty screws and the car being to low with a 2" board under it :sly:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Time to raise the coils to make easier to put a jack under


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Time to raise the coils to make easier to put a jack under


Problem is how do I jack it up to get to the coils:laugh:
My guess is I can jack the rear up and put it on stands and that will be enough to get under. And if not I'll just jack it up at the rockers and add more dents


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good. I hate jacking up at the rockers. Mine are done.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> looks good. I hate jacking up at the rockers. Mine are done.


I'm going to go buy 2 more stands and jack it up from the rear and hopefully it will allow enough clarence for the jack.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

if you drive it up on a 2 x 12, will that not give you enough clearance? An 8ft 2 x 12 at HD will probably only cost $3-5, plus maybe 25 cents/cut to have them cut it into four 2ft pieces. that'll give you an additional 1.75inch clearance from the floor. just a thought.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Those are 2x8x4's and I would normally just add another piece to make it 4" high, but the motor is ripped apart so I can't move it :laugh:. oh the situations I get myself into haha.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> ... but the motor is ripped apart so I can't move it :laugh:. oh the situations I get myself into haha.


Ahhhhh, that makes a difference. GL.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha thanks.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I've always wanted to buy these, but instead I've destroyed my underbody :bang head:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Exterior/Body/Jack_Pad/ES251835/

But since you haven't destroyed your pinch welds yet maybe this:

http://www.stiblog.com/modifications/diy/diy-pinch-weld-adapter/


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm I like the hockey puck idea. I may need to do that if my current plan fails.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So small update. I tried to jack the car up by placing it on the tow hook area (where I normally do) and realized that the low pro jack won't lift high enough to get the jack stands under. Guess its time to try the hockey puck :sly:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I made these lifesavers back when I had the slammed mk3...









They work like a charm. The two step up makes it easy to use and lets you clear the lowest fronts. The top is just over 3.5 inches and the stopers are commonly used:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I used the board/ramps that I use to get into the garage. I guess I need to make separate ones now


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

You need ramps to get into your garage??? How low is too low?:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VroomTT said:


> You need ramps to get into your garage??? How low is too low?:laugh:


Not low enough :laugh:
Look at the picture of my car with my hand in front of my bumper. The reflection in the paint you can see the lip going into my garage. The driveway is sinking because of the stupid clay/limestone in Berks county. There is now a 2 1/2" lip


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

mcsh1tty....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very ****ty


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hockey pucks have been purchased:beer:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

You should just fab up some perm wooden rams for your garage:thumbup:

Nice! Mine still has them They work great, especially in the front, but in the rear, theres no good place to put the stands after...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Believe me I'll build some good ones after this fiasco. And for the pucks ill figure out the placement later I really just need the front of the car up


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I love coming home to find that the UPS man had left me a present while I was at work.
















Great news! The puck with the cut out for the pinch weld worked flawlessly! Thanks for the link Doug!
















Now for some sad shots
DS inner boot that exploded








And my oil pan which I have started to rub through. Thats right, rub. Not smash. If your low, then learn how to drive low!:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ordered some more parts....another gasket, new coolant expansion tank and billet goodies. The parts stockpiling has begun mwahahahaha >


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ordered some more parts....another gasket, new coolant expansion tank and billet goodies. The parts stockpiling has begun mwahahahaha >


Billet goodies...engine bling??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Billet goodies...engine bling??


Yes but the parts I purchased you don't have there


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

build thread whaaa?! my build thread is my facebook lol


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SilverstoneMKIV said:


> build thread whaaa?! my build thread is my facebook lol


Face book is for girls. ;-)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SilverstoneMKIV said:


> build thread whaaa?! my build thread is my facebook lol


It was up until I started this. Hence why half the pics on here are bad quality


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Face book is for girls. ;-)


 hahaha this is so true.



PLAYED TT said:


> It was up until I started this. Hence why half the pics on here are bad quality


im debating this whole build thread thing. should i? :sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SilverstoneMKIV said:


> im debating this whole build thread thing. should i? :sly:


Yeah do it. You can keep track of everything more easily. And people will stop Pming you and inquiring about your mods:laugh:





Oh and more parts are inbound and some "refinishing" is being done on a few parts:thumbup:


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

whats being refinished? im gonna paint or pcoat my fake splits for this year lol im sure ill be flamed for that :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its a secret. And others may not flame you, but I will


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess this is why we have build threads lol :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sure is!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

SilverstoneMKIV said:


> I guess this is why we have build threads lol :beer:


That and mine turns into my rant page where I bitch about my car and how big of a piece of **** it is.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> That and mine turns into my rant page where I bitch about my car and how big of a piece of **** it is.


We all do that every once in a while :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> That and mine turns into my rant page where I bitch about my car and how big of a piece of **** it is.


:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Very nice car played TT !


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

peter139 said:


> Very nice car played TT !


Thank my good sir:beer:


----------



## S-Line2.0T (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice build thread, I started from the beginning, and when I saw the pics of the yellow S4, I thought, man that really looks familiar....You were in Chris' shop...my car's out there now...Nice work! :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

S-Line2.0T said:


> Nice build thread, I started from the beginning, and when I saw the pics of the yellow S4, I thought, man that really looks familiar....You were in Chris' shop...my car's out there now...Nice work! :beer:


Thanks! Chris is my go to guy for parts and service (if it requires skills past mine). In fact he's the one who will be adapting my throttle body after I reassemble it. Which car is yours?


----------



## S-Line2.0T (Aug 29, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks! Chris is my go to guy for parts and service (if it requires skills past mine). In fact he's the one who will be adapting my throttle body after I reassemble it. Which car is yours?


Mine is the 08 S-Line A4 that's out there now...New motor, rods, 3076r kit going in, clutch, flywheel, all the goodies!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like a good build to me


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Came home to a few more parts
























And here is a sneak peak of my secret refinishing project bun bun bunnnnnn


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And that reminds me....I wanted to share this quote which has been stolen several times over and I believe originated as a facebook status:laugh:
"When you put your soul into a car it stops being a car and becomes a part of you. It speaks to you, you feel the car when you drive it and when it is put to rest at night you say good night to it. When you walk upon it in the morning you feel that car say good morning. This is what it means to build a car, to not just drive it because you have to but because you need to, because going to a therapist is for weak people. You take your problems out on the highway and you leave them there. Driving is your therapy. Wrenching is your cure, and this car is your greatest love."
:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well after a slight mishap while ice skating last night I made some progress on the car








Billit dipstick funnel and dipstick








An apparently blurry ass pic of my harness wrapped:screwy:








And a new coolant ball


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Why did you tape it? To prevent heat? (I think it doesn't work, once the cables are hot, the heat can't escape)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That and to keep the insulation on the wires from deteriorating more. The tape is aluminum skinned and reflects heat.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Dude as always man love the car! 

What the hell did you do to your eye bro? Amateur boxer perhaps :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Dude as always man love the car!
> 
> What the hell did you do to your eye bro? Amateur boxer perhaps :laugh:


Thanks!

I got punched in the face by a hockey rink hahaha. I'm thinking I passed out and collapsed then woke myself up from the impact. I honestly don't know because it all happened so fast. It kind of scares me because I really don't know how I fell. I was skating and had my balance then I remember laying on the ice. :screwy:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got punched in the face by a hockey rink hahaha. I'm thinking I passed out and collapsed then woke myself up from the impact. I honestly don't know because it all happened so fast. It kind of scares me because I really don't know how I fell. I was skating and had my balance then I remember laying on the ice. :screwy:


Damn man im sorry.... I have played hockey all my life and trust me ice can be a b1tch


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ha thanks. It doesn't even hurt. The worst part was getting the numbing medication injected into the wound. And the inner stitches. It was so deep I needed inner and outer stitches


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ha thanks. It doesn't even hurt. The worst part was getting the numbing medication injected into the wound. And the inner stitches. It was so deep I needed inner and outer stitches


I hated getting stitches


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dang, glad you made it out ok. Could have been a lot worse for sure.

What are you planning with that 'secret refinishing project'? chrome plated?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Stitches weren't bad. 
Thanks Ben and chrome is to expensive. I'm just getting it all powder coated lol.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

New updates....only 6 stitches. Slightly disappointing if you ask me.








Oh and parts got chemically cleaned and are getting coated tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ordered some stainless steel fasteners for under the hood. The company's history in racing makes them seem legit. Baller Bolts
And a big thanks to Doug for helping me figure out the sizes I need. Being away from my car makes it hard to order sometimes:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> New updates....only 6 stitches. Slightly disappointing if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks to me like god bitch-slapped you for the pink wheels. ;-)

glad it's not too serious.

cheers.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Very Nice!

Could you please explain the gear box? It looks as if you have the manual transmission, but where in the world did you get the gated shift box?

I would love to do that to my car!

Please tell?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Bob haha.
And I got the gate from Charlie:thumbup:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW NICE CAR! NICE COLOR!

why do not you put the air system?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I will eventually, but I have no money since I'm still in school studying. I have the cursed AFCO springs so it's only a matter of time


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

omg,what's?
punch in the face?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> omg,what's?
> punch in the face?


More like fall on face:laugh:
The stitches come out today!!


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

These are still available from me every so often, pm for details.

Charlie


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol, I've got stitches that have stitches. So don't feel bad. I'm always just happy that they manage to close it:laugh: My only concern in your case would be the impact on the brain. Head injuries suck. Enough of them in your life can make simple tasks not so simple any more. As "dick" as it is to say.. Wearing a helmet is a good idea. 

The car looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. The only complaint I have as of now is that I can't focus my eye. I'm assuming that from the swelling and the fact that I wear contacts. If it doesn't go away with the swelling it looks as if I'll be taking a trip to the eye doctors as well


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and I just found this. PENDOT is hiring college students for summer jobs. I may take them up on this and make sure that the roads are absolutely perfect for lowered cars.....on second thought I would probably get fired for being to anal and slowing their progress rate:laugh:
http://www.pahouse.com/pr/095011811(1).asp


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Dave at Renewed Finishes just sent me these! I can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup: Like


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks. The only complaint I have as of now is that I can't focus my eye. I'm assuming that from the swelling and the fact that I wear contacts. If it doesn't go away with the swelling it looks as if I'll be taking a trip to the eye doctors as well


As long as your talking about your left eye, yeah it should come back as the swelling goes down.



PLAYED TT said:


> Dave at Renewed Finishes just sent me these! I can't wait to see them in person!


 Looking good:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah its my left eye. And thanks for the complements guys. Just wait till you see it all back together!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright here is one of many much more exciting posts! 
I got home from school and picked up my parts from powder coating. Also my stainless nuts and bolts came so I started to assemble some stuff. 
Another shot of the parts 








A close up of the throttle body 








Bolted up to the manifold 








A mock up of the coil packs 








Fast forward an hour or so and.......... 
















That's all for tonight:heart: 
Oh and does anyone know how to screw in the spacers for the injectors? They start off easy but I can only get them in halfway with my hand


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

looks good! what do you think about anodizing the coil pack hold downs? Could do them in a red that matches the actual pack. Would add a little extra pop to the black. Can do it yourself in the garage with simple stuff.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I was thinking about polishing them if I have the time. Those packs are the only red parts on the car and I planned it that way to draw attention to the valve cover


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


 Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks money! I wouldn't do a thing to them. Looks cool as-is. Unless you polish the bases to match.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Ben:beer:. I actually looked at them. The adapters look like they are only clear coated so they would be easy to polish. Unfortunately the ECS hold downs look anodized and I'm not sure how much a pita those would be to do. I came to the conclusion that I will leave them alone until next winter most likely.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks Ben:beer:. I actually looked at them. The adapters look like they are only clear coated so they would be easy to polish. Unfortunately the ECS hold downs look anodized and I'm not sure how much a pita those would be to do. I came to the conclusion that I will leave them alone until next winter most likely.


 The one good thing is that from your pictures, they look really similar in coloring even with the different coating processes. I think the silver look is growing on me, as it is subtle like the little amount of red against the black cover. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

also, what are you going to do with the coilpack harness wires? You're not leaving them that way are you?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Look into the OEM connector cover off the MK5/6 part number is: 06F 971 824 C 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/06F_971_824_C/ES281285/

Dealers have them for the same price too.

I really like the powdercoating- Ascetics are a part of my car I've yet to touch upon that I'm looking forward to one day!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Zak- They are basically identical and unless you study them up close you cant tell 
Ben- I will be wrapping them all into one tighter bundle like so 








Doug- I was going to get the tiguan cover which is basically the same thing, but I was worried it would have clearance issues with the charge pipe. Also will that bolt to the valve cover or will I have to snap the tabs off and move them?


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

The gold foil and Red over the cylinders on whatever piece that is called is just damn GORGEOUS!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I ordered the PN I gave you and I should have it Thursday so I'll let you know the clearances. Not sure if I'm going to use it or not though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright let me know if it fits with the charge pipe. If it fits and you don't want it I'll take it


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


>


How did you mount the keg so it wouldnt be flying all over the engine bay? 

Keep up the good work :thumbup: love the pink wheels, might join your club, if you let me


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It just sat in there perfect and didn't move around. 
What wheels are you getting?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> How did you mount the keg so it wouldnt be flying all over the engine bay?
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumbup: love the pink wheels, might join your club, if you let me


What the???? What kinda intake is that. its crazy looking does it have a massive air filter in their?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Currently it has a 9" AEM Dryflow. 
The mini keg had a 5" AEM Dryflow. 
Basically its a heat shield. It worked well but didn't flow enough air for my liking. It was too quiet as well


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Currently it has a 9" AEM Dryflow.
> The mini keg had a 5" AEM Dryflow.
> Basically its a heat shield. It worked well but didn't flow enough air for my liking. It was too quiet as well


Looks cool :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it's all rusty now :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Alright let me know if it fits with the charge pipe. If it fits and you don't want it I'll take it


Let me know how much space you have from coilpack to charge pipe.

I can't run it because it's plastic and my top mount manifold setup would melt it in 2 seconds I realized.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright I'll check when I get home this weekend


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No updates really, just adding mods to my mod list to keep track of them
And a list of Mods...I think they are all there....maintenance parts not included
-AUTO TECH POLY DOGBONE INSERTS
-SHAVED TRUNK EMBLEMS
-BFI STUBBY ANTENNA
-BAILY DIVERTER VALVE
-PAINTED OEM SHIFT KNOB
-PLAID COVERED DOOR PULLS AND PARCEL SHELF
-HLX SMOKED SIDE MARKERS
-42 DRAFT DESIGNS TURN SIGNAL AND LICENSE PLATE WHITE LED
-MOD SHACK BOOST GAUGE RING
-APR TIP
-AEM DRYFLOW FILTER
-K&N BREATHER FILTER
-PODI BOOST GAUGE
-UNITRONIC STAGE 1+ FLASH
-GRUVENPARTS UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE REAR CONTROL ARMS
-KONI COILOVERS
-V1 R8 SHIFT GATE
-RELOCATED: N249
-BRUSHED CHARGE PIPE
-WOTBOX
-MODA M2 WHEELS BY BBS 17X8
-YOKAHOMA S LINE TIRES 205/45/17
-MOTORSPORT TECH ADAPTERS 25MM & 30MM
-OSIR CLEAR HEADLIGHT LENS’S
-SHAVED HEADLIGHT REFLECTORS
-HELLA DUAL SUPERTONE HORNS
-CUSTOM MADE STRUT CAPS
-CUSTOM AFCO REAR COILOVER SPRNGS
-VW POLO FRONT STRUT BUSHINGS
- OEM 3 BAR GRILLE 
-SUMMIT RACING HEAT TAPE WRAPPED COIL PACK HARNESS
-INA V1.3 COIL PACK ADAPTERS
-OEM 2.0T COIL PACKS
-ECS COIL PACK HOLD DOWN KIT
-NEW SOUTH POWER GASKET PLUS
-BALLER BOLTS STAINLESS STEEL ENGINE HARDWARE
-POWDER COATED VALVE COVER, INTAKE MANIFOLD AND THROTTLE BODY 

Hopefully I will use my tax return money towards rebuilding the cluster, buying new bolts for the Modas or a 3" down pipe....I have a few more stainless bolts I need to get in order to reassemble the motor, but I'm in no rush to get that done since I need to use vag com to adapt the throttle body in order to start it.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a 3" down pipe I might be selling just have to figure out if I'm selling it as a kit with the Turbo and software:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> I got a 3" down pipe I might be selling just have to figure out if I'm selling it as a kit with the Turbo and software:thumbup:


 What brand is it and does it come with a test pipe? I plan on going catless full 3" tb eventually


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> What brand is it and does it come with a test pipe? I plan on going catless full 3" tb eventually


Test pipe is still on car in one of my pics u can see it hanging.down pipe is atp I believe you should just buy my whole Turbo kit


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

My ko4 is still going strong


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Played, do you already have a pic of your black valvecover and intake mounted back on the car?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

peter139 said:


> Played, do you already have a pic of your black valvecover and intake mounted back on the car?


As of now I only have the VC on. I need to wait for my tax return so I have money to buy more stainless steel nuts and bolts for the IM. Being a college student sucks sometimes








I should have everything back together and buttoned up by early spring at the latest:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> As of now I only have the VC on. I need to wait for my tax return so I have money to buy more stainless steel nuts and bolts for the IM. Being a college student sucks sometimes
> 
> Come on being in college sucks what about the party's and the liqueur I'm sure you got storys


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Come on being in college sucks what about the party's and the liqueur I'm sure you got storys


Well yeah but I wish I had a job and money too
Stories can only get you so much:beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well yeah but I wish I had a job and money too
> Stories can only get you so much:beer:


But when your drinking with friends story's are everything cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

True haha


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What else are u doing to your tt:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Whatever I can think of next lol. Next big thing is getting the cluster rebuild and getting new bolts for the Moda's


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

whats with the aluminum foil lookin stuff on the ign. coil wires?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's heat reflective tape. It replaces the oem heat shield that looks like poop.


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> That's heat reflective tape. It replaces the oem heat shield that looks like poop.


so you've replaced something that looks like poop, with something that looks like poop? :sly:

im not so good with constructive criticism, and everything else looks beautiful so far, but that tape is just a boner killer bro.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's just with the individual wires wrapped. They will be wrapped in a bundle like the gold example at the top of the page. You really didn't think I would leave them like that did you


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

wellllll you never know. i guess the top one doesn't look AS bad. i like the black solid piece in the picture under it. i hope that not the factory one for the tt because i think it looks better. but my opinion doesnt matter


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The plastic one above is MKVI and Tiguan or however it's spelled. I doubt it will fit with the charge pipe tho


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> The plastic one above is MKVI and Tiguan or however it's spelled. I doubt it will fit with the charge pipe tho


damn, i think it looks dope. how much are they? could u test fit one or modify it to fit?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

25 or 30 I think. But I can tell it will be lots of modifying to make it work


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Any thing new:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

As of now no. Spring break starts tomorrow and I want to try and work on it a little. My tax return is back and by the looks of it the cluster will be rebuilt and I will have new blots for the wheels. I am happy


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> As of now no. Spring break starts tomorrow and I want to try and work on it a little. My tax return is back and by the looks of it the cluster will be rebuilt and I will have new blots for the wheels. I am happy


 :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well some progress and now I'm a few steps back....
Snapped the head off of a bolt because I picked up the wrong one and by the time I realized it and tried to back it out it was too late:banghead: pics will follow


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow  that sucks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah tell me about it :sly:


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I just ordered close to $40 in stainless steel hardware for the bay....everything from the screws that hold on the front bumper to the nuts that hold the strut bar on and the correct size bolts that support the intake mani... Tomorrow I will be seeing if the Moda's will accept RS bolts (Which they should) and I will order the rep bolts from BFI to replace all 80 of the rusted mother fuking steel ones BBS gave me


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's an update that all wheel whores will appreciate. I test fitted a BFI rep RS bolt and they fit! They are essentially the same bolt only difference is the RS has a head on it:thumbup:. Looks like I'll be ordering 80 of these suckers too
NEW








OLD








With that misaligned bumper. Here you can tell the difference in the height of the bolts 









So what do you guys think? They should look brand new after some clean up and polishing. Mind you I havent polished them since h20:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well The extractor did not work so drilling and tapping is the only way
















I just need to tap it now but it should be the correct size for an m5:thumbup:
On a side note does anyone know where I can get ONE m7 stainless bolt that isn't $5 and is in the US?:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well The extractor did not work so drilling and tapping is the only way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try your local ace hardware. mine has gobs of SS metric bolts.

bob


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Normally I wouldn't go there but I only need one and it's only the support for the intake manifold so that may be my best bet


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Also this is what I was doing all day while I wasn't working on the TT or talking to Dave at Renewed Finishes about having my centers re powder coated. 








Not only do I build sweet cars but I build sweet mailboxes too. The flat black is what makes it


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Also this is what I was doing all day while I wasn't working on the TT or talking to Dave at Renewed Finishes about having my centers re powder coated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sweet! especially the murdered-out flat black grass.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey it's not mine so I didn't care :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hey it's not mine so I didn't care :laugh:


Lol black grass you should see my garage floor :facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Like the bfi bolts adds a little flavor to the wheels not that they need it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm actually contemplating on changing the color while I have them apart. Just not sure yet.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If I did change the colors here are what I think would be the best choices
Sierra Blue








Colonial Blue








Polar White








US Burnt Bronze 








Galaxy Grey








Dixie Purple








Wild Lilac








Problem is I want something that would trump the pink.....thats going to be hard to do


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

z


PLAYED TT said:


> I'm actually contemplating on changing the color while I have them apart. Just not sure yet.


 You should do some photo shop and see what people say


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> z
> You should do some photo shop and see what people say


I like the us burnt bronze :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Meh I dont photoshop. I can envision it in my head:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and I emailed an inquiry about having my cluster rebuilt. Let that headache begin:facepalm:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I kinda like that Dixi purple one :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Galaxy Grey +1


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

See that's my problem....I like them all haha. But I keep going back to the one that looks like denim blue because it matches my interior. I just feel like it may be too boring.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Te rest of the bolts shipped out today! Last time it took 2 weeks and several emails before they shipped. I guess returning customers get the next day shipping luxury :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

New bolts look awesome. Will really set the wheels off IMO. Where did you get all the stainless hardware for the engine bay?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Baller bolts. You need to go on vagcat and find all the sizes. I could throw together a list but I bough lots of extras just in case. Something like a little over a hundred nuts bolts and washers. They have all but m7 which holds the intake manifold to the support bracket. They are cheap too. Maybe $50 including shipping for everything.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well here we go again...I find myself having to work harder because of the way I pulled the car into the garage. You shall see what I mean:laugh:
Moving on now








:facepalm:
Yay for thumb drivers








Wobble extensions....a must have for every tool box








A look at how much room you have to unhook the harnesses 








Finally out
























And does anyone know what this plug is for? I don't remember unplugging anything from this spot.








I will be sending this out to BBA Reman tomorrow morning before I leave for Spring Break. :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cluster has been shipped. Some may say my packing is overkill, but you can never be too careful. 
























:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

everyone should pack and ship parts like this. any time I sell things to people I try to do the same. Good progress and thanks for the nut/bolt info :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Everyone should, but you know how people are And no prob on the bolts. Like I said I can make a list too if needed. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cluster is done and getting shipped out tomorrow!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Cluster is done and getting shipped out tomorrow!


How much of a PITA was it to remove the cluster?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bob in all honestly Around half an hour. The hardest part was un clipping the harnesses because there is little room to work with. I ended up using a flathead to unclip them in the end. Just as easy as changing the spark plugs IMO.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

James, 

great to know. 
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/interior.asp?cat=2002&product=701101


I've got this ^^^^ to install and just haven't gotten around to it cuz I thought is was going to be a PITA.


cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have looked at those before, but I can't justify the price at this point in time.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have looked at those before, but I can't justify the price at this point in time.


I couldn't either as they're expensive, but found it last year at the UK forum's classified. Ended up only being abou $25 shipped. Just couldn't pass it up as it was still new. Seller sold his TT before getting around to installing it. Oh. copied the wrong link above...mines the cream one, not white. 

Hate when that happens....not!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That is a great deal. I should spend more time on that forum. I think I have like 3 posts in the last 2 years haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The cluster is back and the rest of the bolts are in. I need to do work this weekend when I go home. It's getting nicer and nicer every day. Get ready for big updates!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Played, do you like the INA coilpack adaptors/2.0T coilpacks? I have a 2000 TT so I have the bolt down coilpacks, so I'm thinking I may go with Integrated Engineerings Kit 80 dollars JUST for the adapters though is a little tough to swallow but if the coils are cheaper in the long run and at least somewhat better I guess I could do it.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> The cluster is back and the rest of the bolts are in. I need to do work this weekend when I go home. It's getting nicer and nicer every day. Get ready for big updates!


What color did you do the wheels?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like the fit of the packs but the car isn't running yet so I can't comment on performance. 
Doug they are still pink. If I do get the color changed it wont be for a while yet.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I like the fit of the packs but the car isn't running yet so I can't comment on performance.
> Doug they are still pink. If I do get the color changed it wont be for a while yet.


Did u change out all the BBs studs any pics I love pics


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Did u change out all the BBs studs any pics I love pics


Nope I still need to order them lol. I had one laying around from when I wanted to compare them to real RS bolts.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cluster is back in and the interior is all buttoned up. Made some progression the motor and then unmade progress. 
















New gas struts in and Ben they are the right ones. 








And if you havent noticed yet I went back to the red tails


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I had forgotten yours had the DB interior. I'm so used to seeing AG or Eb with our LZ7W. Nice.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Bob I wouldn't want it any other color:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Noah:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well the dealer has no inserts in stock. Looks like I'll be waiting for another week


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome. Glad you got the right struts. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They are so stiff compared to the ones I took out. I have to give it some force to get it closed now.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Went to Harbor Freight and picked up a metric tap and die set made of carbon steel for $15. It should be ok since the vc is aluminum right? Also I saw to use some sort of lube while doing this...Ive never tapped anything before so this is new to me. Also I ordered another injector spacer and hopefully I can fix those threads and not **** this one up


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

the coil packs, hold downs, and loom look really good. nice and clean. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

zak2006 said:


> the coil packs, hold downs, and loom look really good. nice and clean. :thumbup:


 Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Small update but a huge relief for me. I tapped the hole in my valve cover and it worked out perfectly.
















This here shows why I dont thing a plastic harness cover will fit








Now I just need the injector spacer and I will be able to put it all back together and start her up..oh after an oil change that is:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, same tap and die set I use, can't beat it for the price. lol As for your ignition setup, looks likea royal PITA to even change a plug.  Why are you so super heat shield insulation wrapped on your coil pack harness? I know that people have issues, but I don't know why, since in my 300K+ miles on four transverse 1.8T's, I've never had a problem with coil pack harnesses. Obviously it's for protecting the harness, but it looks hackjob-ish and out of place to me.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Because I wont be using the OEM heat shield. I do need to figure something out because it didnt turn out the way I had hoped it would. It should have looked like the gold wrapped one, but im wondering if there was loom hose like this underneath. (PS I may try this because it comes in cool colors:laugh 
http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/ExpandableSleeving.php


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Because I wont be using the OEM heat shield. I do need to figure something out because it didnt turn out the way I had hoped it would. It should have looked like the gold wrapped one, but im wondering if there was loom hose like this underneath. (PS I may try this because it comes in cool colors:laugh
> http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/ExpandableSleeving.php


Were you having problems with the harness? Already replaced it? I'm a lowly VW 1.8T guy, is there a heatshield between the IC piping and the valve cover on the 225's? And that sensor mounted to the front of the valve cover is a shock/motion sensor? I haven't seen my 225 in so long I've forgotten all this stuff.  I do move back to where she is a week from today though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No problems with the harness and it's the original. The wires are starting to crack, but I need something to protect them from the heat. And that sensor goes there I think.....I honestly forget where it came from but that's where the Bentley shows it going :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TT will be back on insurance for this weekend. Time to buckle down and get to work:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> TT will be back on insurance for this weekend. Time to buckle down and get to work:beer:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

The ratio of beer to work should always be kept at a steady 2:1 to insure maximum power. Running rich is safe at 3:1, but 4:1 will be a certain loss of productivity.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> Small update but a huge relief for me. I tapped the hole in my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> PLAYED TT said:
> 
> 
> > Small update but a huge relief for me. I tapped the hole in my
> ...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sweet, i'm cutting that wire off so you can't see it then.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> The ratio of beer to work should always be kept at a steady 2:1 to insure maximum power. Running rich is safe at 3:1, but 4:1 will be a certain loss of productivity.


I need at least a 2:1 ratio to keep my lower back from hurting. Leaning over in the engine bay can take its toll pretty fast:laugh:


Audiguy84 said:


> I LOOKED OVER MY ENGINE AND SAW THAT I AM MISSING THIS, I HAVE THE BROWN WIRE BUT MISSING THE BLOCK. WHAT IS IT? I'M GUESSING A RESISTOR OF SOME SORT...


Doug and I were talking about that earlier today. I think he said it was basically an extra ground that the TT's had. If you have a different wiring harness you will not have this


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I was late on that one :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

These finally came. I only needed one but I ordered another just in case.








And its a good thing I got two because just like last time I got this far and it got stuck








So I had to break another one out 








And thank god the second one went in! I found that the very last thread was messed up and i fixed that lubed her up and screwed it.:sly:








Polished up the Baily's before I put it back in








Surprisingly this is the most I bled throughout this whole project:screwy::laugh:








A quick shot of everything buttoned up








These are all of the bolts that I replaced with the stainless steel ones








Then I let the car sit with the ignition on so the cluster could calibrate itself








Christmas tree?








I tried to start it up and the idle was jumping between 500-1500 and had no power. I'm assuming that this is because the throttle body needs to be adapted via VagCom. She does start though and that makes me happy:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So I hooked up vagcom and the throttle body is not responding. It throws codes saying its not there and is un adaptable. When cleared they come right back up. I must have messed something up when I took it apart to have it powder coated. Looks like I'll be taking it apart again or sending it to BBA Reman for a rebuild :banghead: 
But on the bright side the only other codes were misfires in all cylinders which my guess is because the air was not flowing at all and just dumping gas in, which accounted for the lean smell. 
Looks like she will be sitting for a little while longer..........


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds like a dumb question but did you plug everything in correct?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup. Double and triple checked everything. Someone said unhook the battery to erase the hard code and try it again do I'll have to try that before I mess with it. Basically my friend Brett said it read ERROR in both basic and advanced settings. It would throw two codes. One for throttle motor mechanical failure and throttle motor adaption not started. It read 75 and 25 percent for the sensors when connected and 99 and 0 percent for when they're unconnected.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got an email back from BBA Reman. It looks like to get the throttle body rebuilt its $150 plus shipping both ways. Not too shabby


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Didn't you take yours apart to PC it?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Didn't you take yours apart to PC it?


yup
Thats why I would rather it get rebuilt then find a new one


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the thread jack, but what is the function for that little piece from the ignition wire harness which is bolted down to the valve cover? In my car, the metal piece which sticks out has snapped off, it looks like a ground of some sort


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it's a ground


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah it's a ground


New page needs moar pictures?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

New page needs a running car


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> New page needs a running car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Exactly


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> New page needs a running car


Lol!! Me to I guess your not alone


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Lol!! Me to I guess your not alone


Unfortunately we're both stuck in this hole


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No update really. Just some pics I took this weekend when Meghan came to visit


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the yellow wish mine was yellow the things I could do with it:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I know. Honestly these are my 2 favorite colors on the TT:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I know. Honestly these are my 2 favorite colors on the TT:thumbup:


Your TT is definitely one of my favorites. I envy the fact that you can be creative with the color combos with both the interior patterns and the exterior while _still_ being tasteful. Yeah, it's going to be hard changing the color on your wheels haha .

TT color favorites go Papaya, AG, then Imola for me


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it's going to be very hard to top this color. I may just keep it another season so I can decide. 
I too love the Papaya, but two of my good friends have a Fahrenheit and a Tropical Orange GTI. That would be too much orange for our group :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and my interior door handles are starting to frey and come apart. I'm thinking about plasti-dipping them. I wonder if they will hold up to being touched so much?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Check this out they look sick:thumbup:
I always keep a eye out for fresh tt parts

http://www.gtt.uk.com/acatalog/INTERIOR_DESIGN_page_1.html#a27


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah they have lots of cool TT bits but I don't want to spend that kind of money. This summers goal is get the exhaust and stg2 tune.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

There's a guy on the TTforum that makes leather wraps for those door handles. I think they're cheap too. Like $20 or something. Super easy to install and look way better.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Really? Do you know his user name?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Really? Do you know his user name?


I think it's this guy.. http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=269006&sid=b1b17df27ffab3c799d1c8b4308fe266

and then his eBay link doesn't work but I found these on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-M...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item35add1bdc0

..interesting idea for our door handles


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup those are the ones.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Been keeping an eye on this thread for a while, I gotta say, i love your ride too.. the pink wheels are awesome. i think you should keep it like that for a while. can you post some interior shots, i like what you did with the truck shelf too love the plaid.. very original. and i never knew that av grey came with denim interior.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I think it's this guy.. http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=269006&sid=b1b17df27ffab3c799d1c8b4308fe266
> 
> and then his eBay link doesn't work but I found these on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-M...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item35add1bdc0
> 
> ..interesting idea for our door handles


Thank you!


BigBlackTiTTy said:


> Been keeping an eye on this thread for a while, I gotta say, i love your ride too.. the pink wheels are awesome. i think you should keep it like that for a while. can you post some interior shots, i like what you did with the truck shelf too love the plaid.. very original. and i never knew that av grey came with denim interior.


Thank you sir. I don't have many interior shots. I'll take some for you when I get her out this summer:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought this day would never come! Celebrating with some:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I thought this day would never come! Celebrating with some:beer::beer::beer:


what did you get ? what did you get ? :what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> what did you get ? what did you get ? :what:


I didn't get anything.....I'm sending something out to get rebuilt


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

oh is that your throttle body ? back to bbm ?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes squared


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Why not buy a used TB I'm sure we all got one kicking around??


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Is this the powdercoated one you're sending to be rebuilt? 

And moar pics are needed!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah this is the powder coated one. That's why I want this one not another used


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> And moar pics are needed!


She had her period on the garage floor....I'm so low I bust my pan sitting still in the garage for 6 months:sly:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> She had her period on the garage floor....I'm so low I bust my pan sitting still in the garage for 6 months:sly:


interestingggg


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> interestingggg


When I put it away it was cold so the oil was thicker. Now that it's warm the 0w 40 just seeps out of where I scraped :facepalm:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> When I put it away it was cold so the oil was thicker. Now that it's warm the 0w 40 just seeps out of where I scraped :facepalm:



well that explains it alll, lol deff not a good thinggg


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

more money $$$ you have to spend


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm JB welding it all over. Even the plug if I have to. I only change my oil once a year so at the end of the season I'll replace the pan. I do plan on getting a skid plate tho


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm JB welding it all over. Even the plug if I have to. I only change my oil once a year so at the end of the season I'll replace the pan. I do plan on getting a skid plate tho


3

once a yearrr? :what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I only put 3500 miles on it last year!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nah, not a period. She just pissed herself when we two stepped down your street :laugh:

Pans are cheap- like $40 cheap & a bottle of sealant- replace it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha that's very true . Link to $40 pans?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Did some work today. Found out that my pan wasnt as bad as I thought it was








Added some JB weld and stickers








Cleaned the tar and mud off of the tranny








Added some fresh fluids








And finally temporarily fixed the bumper which is barely hanging on now


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

That bumper is turning into frankenstein.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> That bumper is turning into frankenstein.


lol:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would replace it if I had the money. It has about 7 inches of plastic holding it on. After that cracks and I lose part of the bumper I'll be calling my insurance company lol


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Get the 3M stuff I used on my bumper and some fiberglass mesh tape- you could fix/reinforce it from the inside and it will hold up much better than zip ties!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's a good idea. I'll get some and try it


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


>





PLAYED TT said:


> I would replace it if I had the money. It has about 7 inches of plastic holding it on. After that cracks and I lose part of the bumper I'll be calling my insurance company lol





DougLoBue said:


> Get the 3M stuff I used on my bumper and some fiberglass mesh tape- you could fix/reinforce it from the inside and it will hold up much better than zip ties!


DO IT! Really easy to work with and takes almost nothing to dry. Holds like a rock and super affordable! (roughly $20?)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well she's back on the ground. Just waiting on theTB


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Pans are cheap- like $40 cheap & a bottle of sealant- replace it! And raise the car 1"




Fixed, lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Fixed, lol


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

haha-

when do you turn the key??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hopefully by the end of the week. If not you'll hear me bitching and then it will be early next week ha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hopefully by the end of the week. If not you'll hear me bitching and then it will be early next week ha


Well still no call so I guess it wont be running this week. If I don't hear anything Monday I'm going to call. 
Meanwhile I organized the garage and started restoring a 1964 paper towel dispenser that I'll be mounting on the wall next to my tool box.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok so I called on tuesday and I was told that my throttle body was beyond repair. This was due to internal corrosion, binding of the shaft and bad bearings. Upon receiving the unit back I was disappointed because it all looked fine to me, but what do I know. Anyway that was $55 for the bench fee and return shipping. The good news is that I sent good old Doug a text and bought his for a steal. I had him overnight it to me and I just got home from work and threw it in. Later tonight a local is stopping by and we are going to adapt it and clear any codes I have left over. Then hopefully sometime before 9 tonight she will be running :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wait you mean your car might be up and running tonight.... Gee gatz


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So how'd you get internal corrosion, binding of the shaft, and bad bearings in your throttle body? Is there a back story here that I missed?


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

this TB going for powder too?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> So how'd you get internal corrosion, binding of the shaft, and bad bearings in your throttle body? Is there a back story here that I missed?


 No that's what I don't get. It was apart for the coating but that's it. I opened it up and it looks fine. I'm just calling it a lost cause. I'll polish this one next winter lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

zak2006 said:


> this TB going for powder too?


 Nope. I don't want to have to buy another. Like I said above I may polish it later


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Doug:wave:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome ! glad to see it up and running :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now I can wash it tomorrow! The best part is it has a full tank


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Now I can wash it tomorrow! The best part is it has a full tank


 Not for long


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Not for long


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Niceeee! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

New page, new pics 
iphone pics


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


>


 Why you guys are so obsessed with this I don't know, but are you pointing out how low you are or that your control arm bushing is shot and about to pop out?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Both haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are some lame pics until I go take some real pics


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks nice!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Looks nice!


Danke:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

now we know why your oil pan was fu#k up lol


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

God that is crazy low man :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks guys lol. Just threw a cel on my way to take pics.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


>




Aren't you supposed to let your car warm up before you drive it? Maybe I was lied to..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Aren't you supposed to let your car warm up before you drive it? Maybe I was lied to..


It is warmed up. It takes like half an hour to get mid way


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> It is warmed up. It takes like half an hour to get mid way


half an hour you got to get a cluster like mine it starts of half way lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> half an hour you got to get a cluster like mine it starts of half way lol


That's odd ha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TT Driver Side by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Love the new look :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Super clean.

ps get some rear spacers..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Super clean.
> 
> ps get some rear spacers..


No I need new wheels. I'm already running 30mm adapters


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What wheels are you going with?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> No I need new wheels. I'm already running 30mm adapters


 If it makes you feel any better I have 42mm adapters...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

DAMN!!! wow those rims ciuld reach out and smack somebody


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Keep the wheels:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Keep the wheels:beer:


 That's what I'm leaning towards


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Test fitted Meghan's wheels and I must say the Modas should go. 18x11 twists.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

the 5x130 club is calling you


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The fat ass is calling me


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> The fat ass is calling me


 Lol!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Lol!!!


 U could always do a pink and silver swirl on the rims ?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If I get something like this it will probably be something more subtle


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> The fat ass is calling me





PLAYED TT said:


> If I get something like this it will probably be something more subtle


 Yes and yes:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Like a grey silver or bronze with metallic flake clear or something


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

So undecided about this color. 
A 225 is for sale close to me and I wonder if I should wait for a black one. 

Also will be buying twists 
 

Looks great.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If you don't know what you're looking at just buy a black one:beer:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

What do u mean, don't know what I'm looking at?
I'm just going back and forth between aviator, silver, or black. 
Have you ever wished you had another color?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope never. I wanted this color and happened to find one semi close to me. It's love or hate and if you're on the fence I would go with black.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice I think its just the photos messing with me, sometimes it can look baby blue in pics. 
I went to go look at one in person and it was rad. Around me there are just a bunch of convertibles. 
Deff want a hard top but it narrows my choice.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very true


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Any who, those twists look rad. What size adapter did u test fit with?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No clue. They're my GF's. I stole them for a fitment test


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> No clue. They're my GF's. I stole them for a fitment test


 i come on vortex, for once (and im never on here) and youre showin off the wheels already, redic


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't give them back!!!!


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Don't give them back!!!!


This,
What was the point of the test fit if you didn't know your final et and adapter shazams


Either way it was rad


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VWstung said:


> This,
> What was the point of the test fit if you didn't know your final et and adapter shazams
> 
> 
> Either way it was rad


To see if they fit her car when she goes lower


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Teaser


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome picture. That is now my favorite of your car. Convince your gf that pink wheels are for girls, that trade her!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha i tried she wants the wide ones lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

First off the orange incandescent lighting sucked but they came out decent:thumbup:

Warehouse MKI's by JFPhoto1, on Flickr

Warehouse TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr

Warehouse TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr

Warehouse TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr

Wrehouse TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr

Warehouse Moxie by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have an update!! I bought new wheels to refinish


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What's up with some pics ????? 
And what's up with tt of the month is it still going on?????


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have an update!! I bought new wheels to refinish


pics or it did not happen


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nobody was sending stuff so I stooped trying lol. I'll do just one in December. 
And I can't show pics till theyre done


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> ...And I can't show pics till theyre done


LOL, you don't need new wheels, just a can of "pink" remover. :laugh::laugh:

cheers.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL, you don't need new wheels, just a can of "pink" remover. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> cheers.


lol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I want pics of progress or in going to get mad  lol!!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I want pics of progress or in going to get mad  lol!!!!


Sorry I have been drinking shots of hennessy and bud light get me crazy lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol the modas are staying pink for now since I just rebuilt them. New wheels will be way wider. Progress pics will be up eventually


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I liked tt of the month this sucks :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If everyone would participate it would be different. But I can't force people lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

center caps have been ordered....they cost almost as much as the wheels themselves did:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's an update from h20 

Untitled by old school vr6, on Flickr

Untitled by old school vr6, on Flickr

Untitled by old school vr6, on Flickr

Untitled by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Ordered a bunch of parts. This winters goal is mostly all maintenance. So far new motor mounts and evap delete resisters have been ordered. More to come.....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Jealous. I need new mounts.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



warranty225cpe said:


> Jealous. I need new mounts.


BFI has them 25% off till tomorrow. That's why I got them


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Small update....nothing really anyone hasn't seen on Instagram


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good sh!t.:thumbup: I just bought a block off plate to do mine. Is it necessary to take off the intake manifold? Do you have any shots of the new hoses that you have to make for it?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Me: Hey dad give me hand can you see if i'm near that bolt?
Dad: I'm not laying in that oil and coolant, but I'll take a pic of you so you can see how funny this looks.
Me: 
















Wont be needing this anymore








The way Audi should have made this








And because I shouldnt drink and wrench....I need to reach the expert level Doug is at:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Good sh!t.:thumbup: I just bought a block off plate to do mine. Is it necessary to take off the intake manifold? Do you have any shots of the new hoses that you have to make for it?


Yeah just do it and save yourself the headache. Just posted one. I'm goin at it kind of slow since Im only home on the weekends and with work I have a few hours to wrench


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


>


I know what this if for. How big ya goin?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



FatAce said:


> I know what this if for. How big ya goin?


Staying stock just can't use it with my new setup


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Ummm you can't loop your PVC to your oil cooler without giving it an outlet......


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Just put that there so nothing would get in it. I've only bought half the parts I need.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool just checking


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



VWstung said:


> Cool just checking


I ran out of shop rags well clean ones anyway haha. But yeah I was waiting and discussing catch can options with Doug and we really never found a perfect design. So as of now I bought a middle of the line one that will do. Once I have some spare change ill buy fitting and weld up one for myself that will fit perfectly on the fire wall and look OEM.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Small update to make you scratch your heads
















Turns out Audi uses ****ty metal on every part 








Meh not happy with it, but it will do








My redemption weld....first time picking up a TIG torch on over 6 months


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Come on Mr.Secrets, show us what you are doing! 

I wish I had a tig...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Come on Mr.Secrets, show us what you are doing!
> 
> I wish I had a tig...


Well I'll give you a hint...thats a -10AN bung there. I wich I had a TIG too. I just used one from school.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, what I think I am looking at is, the flange you cut off of your stock turbo oil return pipe/hose, that you welded the -10 fitting to. My guess is that you are setting this up for a larger turbo's drain line, but...

you said this earlier, "Staying stock just can't use it with my new setup", which makes me second guess myself.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Well, what I think I am looking at is, the flange you cut off of your stock turbo oil return pipe/hose, that you welded the -10 fitting to. My guess is that you are setting this up for a larger turbo's drain line, but...
> 
> you said this earlier, "Staying stock just can't use it with my new setup", which makes me second guess myself.


Keep second guessing yourself....its whats on the other end of the line thats changing


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Final answer is a hybrid pan. You just adapted the return line to a an fitting rather than getting the other adapter.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Possibly. But on the other hand why wouldn't I just buy an adapter?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Because it's $30, and you are a welder in diy mode.:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

But the an line cost like $100 lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Maybe you converted the stock line to an. Your welds on the flange part were pretty clean, but to had mentioned Audi using sh!tty metal on everything. I would imagine to tube side to not welded as easily. A simple female -10 fitting would connect the two, bringing the bill to around $15-25 + the $80 pan. You car is pretty low, and sounds like a mod you would go for.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Well that's the plan. Assuming it should bolt right up. The angle of the stock return line doesn't match up with the hybrid or the hybrid adapter. Hence why no one with a 225 has run one yet. I just don't want to outright say this will work until its all bolted up and I know 100%. But I hope it all works out because said and done the hybrid adds 3/4" more clearance for me to go lower


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

What fitting does your pan have on it?

10an male?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DougLoBue said:


> What fitting does your pan have on it?
> 
> 10an male?


Yup


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well after some work over the last few days this happened. I'm sure you all know where I'm going with this








Because this is destroyed and gay








And this is pretty cool too


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Nice work James :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Thanks Noah :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

What, no motor mount spacers to raise it up even more so you can scrape sideskirt too? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> What, no motor mount spacers to raise it up even more so you can scrape sideskirt too? :laugh:


Not gonna lie I thought about it haha. Doug and I concluded that the additional angle on the drive shaft and axles wouldnt be worth it....So the hybrid pan was the only option. If i smash that pan the coolant lines are going with it...they are the same height:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres what I did today since I had off:beer:
I finally started re wrapping the harness that everyone hated haha. I also deleted the oil level sensor while I was at it. 








This shot sucks but you get the gist of where the catch can will go. I'll also be making a custom mount (the cardboard template is on the firewall) probably out of stainless for the strength. 
Plans for tomorrow are to hopefully build the return line if the correct hose ends come this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Not gonna lie I thought about it haha. Doug and I concluded that the additional angle on the drive shaft and axles wouldnt be worth it....So the hybrid pan was the only option. If i smash that pan the coolant lines are going with it...they are the same height:laugh:


But if you raised the motor wouldn't that actually help level out the angle on the drive shafts?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> But if you raised the motor wouldn't that actually help level out the angle on the drive shafts?


In theory they are supposed to. If you lower the car 1" and you run 1" spacers then it evens out. But if you lower the car 4" and run 1" spacers then they still won't line up. So it wouldn't do any good. Also it pushes the whole motor up and you could possibly run into clearance issues with the hood


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> But if you raised the motor wouldn't that actually help level out the angle on the drive shafts?



I'd be more concerned with the rear driveshaft to the haldex unit. That tunnel doesn't have much space above the axle- mix in a 3" DP and there isn't an inch to be given.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DougLoBue said:


> I'd be more concerned with the rear driveshaft to the haldex unit. That tunnel doesn't have much space above the axle- mix in a 3" DP and there isn't an inch to be given.


Yes that was the other issue that came up. Since no one has done it before I wasn't about to try it out and break shafts or down pipes or rub the body. All said and done the hybrid pan is 3/4" shorter and sits level with the coolant lines. So that should be more then enough room to go lower


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> In theory they are supposed to. If you lower the car 1" and you run 1" spacers then it evens out. But if you lower the car 4" and run 1" spacers then they still won't line up. So it wouldn't do any good. Also it pushes the whole motor up and you could possibly run into clearance issues with the hood


Never thought about it that way. Now I don't feel so bad with my massive spacers lol.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> In theory they are supposed to. If you lower the car 1" and you run 1" spacers then it evens out. But if you lower the car 4" and run 1" spacers then they still won't line up.


But the angle would still be better than lowered 4" and no engine lifting. Besides, don't all you airbags riders notch your frames for axles anyways? Get a smooth valve cover, lower profile oil cap, and massage your charge pipe brackets, and bam! hood clearance. That and run your DP out the hood or the fender. 

Seriously, I don't get you guys that think as low as F'ing possible is as cool as the other side of the pillow. :laugh: All this for 3/4" lower when you're already scrapping the oil pan to the point of leaks? :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

It would be better but like Doug said with the drive shaft to the haldex we aren't sure if there would be clearance issues. Oh and bags are for cheaters


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh and bags are for cheaters


Yeah, but they only look moronic when they're stationary, you look goofy all the time. :laugh:

Mad tyte y0!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

20v master said:


> Seriously, I don't get you guys that think as low as F'ing possible is as cool as the other side of the pillow. :laugh: All this for 3/4" lower when you're already scrapping the oil pan to the point of leaks? :screwy:


James just scrapes because he's on 17's  Us 18"ers don't scrape nearly as much. We just ram forward!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> James just scrapes because he's on 17's  Us 18"ers don't scrape nearly as much. We just ram forward!


That's why I got 18's now. I don't think my subframe can take anymore abuse haha. But Ben like I said at h20. It'll be lower by an inch to make up for that gain in clearance :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> That's why I got 18's now. I don't think my subframe can take anymore abuse haha. But Ben like I said at h20. It'll be lower by an inch to make up for that gain in clearance :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Hose ends just came. Time to get to work. :beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> That's why I got 18's now. I don't think my subframe can take anymore abuse haha. But Ben like I said at h20. It'll be lower by an inch to make up for that gain in clearance :laugh:


i dont know about the rest of u
but i was on 18s and still smashing ****

gotta love being slammed on coils


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



1.8tipgls said:


> i dont know about the rest of u
> but i was on 18s and still smashing ****
> 
> gotta love being slammed on coils


Exactly. I can't wait to buy a new subframe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally got the right hose ends today (thanks summit:banghead. 








This is the small space thats the biggest pita to try and reach 








Heres the outcome. I think it'll need to be trimmed a little tho but we will see


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

What did you do with your shelf? Looks very nice.

So you drove with 5 people in your TT? haha i tried with 4 (with 3 girls,) but is was so narrow.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

peter139 said:


> What did you do with your shelf? Looks very nice.
> 
> So you drove with 5 people in your TT? haha i tried with 4 (with 3 girls,) but is was so narrow.


I took it apart and replaced it with a new fabric. And yeah it was a tight squeeze haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug is somewhere on the road on his way here.....over the next two days the slut will have a timing belt service and new head gasket plus some other smaller things. Plus lots of drunk shenanigans :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug is somewhere on the road on his way here.....over the next two days the slut will have a timing belt service and new head gasket plus some other smaller things. Plus lots of drunk shenanigans :laugh:


Nice. Keep us posted I want a pic of all the bottles lined up :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> Nice. Keep us posted I want a pic of all the bottles lined up :thumbup:


Bottles or body's. not going as planned lmao


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

turned out good. well done :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Drinking beer turned out awesome! Now only if my car wasn't being such a bitch haha. Off to get a high speed steel bit and hopefully this one wont melt


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Drinking beer turned out awesome! Now only if my car wasn't being such a bitch haha. Off to get a high speed steel bit and hopefully this one wont melt





The picture of you and the TT last night was priceless!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> The picture of you and the TT last night was priceless!


Wait till Doug sends you the pics of the bolt it's awesome haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well a big thanks to Doug again for volunteering to come down and work on my pos for a bit haha. Heres how the last two days went.....
Just like always we need some beer to do anything...Here in PA we chill ours with oil covered snow and serve it in busted oil pans








Heres Doug doing work 








Heres Doug driving my drunk ass in my pos truck to my buddies house to borrow some tools








So basically everything went well until we went to put the roller back on for the timing belt. The rtard who changed it before stripped it out and the only way to fix it was to use a helicoil. So we took the head off...well tried. Two of the turbo bolts came off then the third was seized. I'll let the pictures explain 
















Eventually we got it off








So with the head off we could better see what we were up against








And here it is back together








And Doug putting the head back on








Also the new mounts are in and the down pipe is disconnected. Lots more to do, but the bigger maintenance issues are out of the way:beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like good progress :thumbup:

What is your catch can setup going to be like from the breather hose to valve cover to catch can?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Looks like good progress :thumbup:
> 
> What is your catch can setup going to be like from the breather hose to valve cover to catch can?


Not sure yet...I'm going to wait to see where I have room once everything is back together


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are some pics Doug took from when I was away getting parts


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like a bad time :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow that sh$t is crazy!! its cool people on here are all ways willing to help out one another 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: Doug is the man when it comes to turning wrench on a TT... if you're going to be snapping turbo studs, he's the person to have with you (snapped 2 of those with him before )!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Lol yeah I'd rather get drunk and attempt to learn rather then try it myself and f up


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

lol I didn't realize I was on candid camera the whole time

Just knocked out that extra :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: last night. gracias!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DougLoBue said:


> lol I didn't realize I was on candid camera the whole time
> 
> Just knocked out that extra :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: last night. gracias!


Haha I had to do something while you worked. I'm surprised that wee lasted the ride home :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I'm sure I'm not the only low person who has this issue. Scraped the dog bone and bolt down and these things just tend to collect tar and cement in there...I think since I got a new one I will figure out how to reinforce it. I am dropping the sub frame and reinforcing that with 1/8" plate then coating the whole thing with POR15. I may try and do the same with the dog bone in attempt to keep that rear bolt from getting shaved down and collecting road material :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Just seperate the bracket and remove it. The front bolt doesn't do anything anyway.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Just seperate the bracket and remove it. The front bolt doesn't do anything anyway.


Main issue was that the road grinded down the bolt head. I had like 1mm to grab on to with a socket when taking it off...

Either it's going to get stuck on there or sheer the head off and he'll be driving around Maryland next year with no dogbone at H2o 2013 :laugh:

2012 was the year of the trans mount


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Picture doesn't show- we did the cam seals too and cleaned up the head. Looked to have a little leak. Additional did an exhaust gasket while we had the car apart too :thumbup:



PLAYED TT said:


>


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DougLoBue said:


> Main issue was that the road grinded down the bolt head. I had like 1mm to grab on to with a socket when taking it off...
> 
> Either it's going to get stuck on there or sheer the head off and he'll be driving around Maryland next year with no dogbone at H2o 2013 :laugh:
> 
> 2012 was the year of the trans mount


Yes this is my main worry lol. I may box out the bracket for the front two bolts in order to protect them. I'm just worried about shearing it off mainly.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DougLoBue said:


> Picture doesn't show- we did the cam seals too and cleaned up the head. Looked to have a little leak. Additional did an exhaust gasket while we had the car apart too :thumbup:


Hopefully she won't leak anymore! Thanks again brah. Ps I bought a 6 pack for the subframe. I figured if it takes more beer then that I'm doing something wrong :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well looks like my subframe isn't coming off today....****ing Craftsmen


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lol that sucks. I remember buying a non-name socket extension one time and the head of it (that mounts to the socket) twisted off when I was trying to loosen something. So pissed  The worst was that there was no way to get it out of the socket. Not impressed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Yeah I went to sears ant the ****tards got the extension out and mangled the socket in the process. The sales guy was like " how did you get a 3/8" extension stuck in a 1/2" drive socket?" i looked him in the face and said "how is it possible to get a smaller diameter extension stuck in a larger hole?" he was an idiot lol. I bought a new extension and a 21 and 19mm 6 sided sockets. Hopefully it comes off today.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I went to sears ant the ****tards got the extension out and mangled the socket in the process. The sales guy was like " how did you get a 3/8" extension stuck in a 1/2" drive socket?" i looked him in the face and said "how is it possible to get a smaller diameter extension stuck in a larger hole?" he was an idiot lol. I bought a new extension and a 21 and 19mm 6 sided sockets. Hopefully it comes off today.


Why were you using a 3/8th's extension with a 1/2" socket in the first place?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

I wasn't lol the idiot thought I was. I had my body weight on it when it happened so they just slipped. I'm just glad the bolt didn't strip


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well now that I freed the subframe I can start taking measurements for reinforcements. The main areas of focus are...everywhere:sly:
































Also Ill be trimming the edges of the frame where the control arms mount so they stop hitting and getting hung up on each other. 
While its out should I replace the bushings that connect to the body? Normally I would just do them but they are $100 each and if they arent a normal thing to replace I'd rather skip them. Thought?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well now that I freed the subframe I can start taking measurements for reinforcements. The main areas of focus are...everywhere:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For what you use the car for James, you should not need to replace the bushings. Granted you could raise the car up 1" so those H2O trips are a piece of cake


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

$50 holla! That custom shaved subframe is titties.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> ....titties.


Where!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Where!


Is this what I have to look forward to in my old age? So excited by the mention of female parts on a car forum that you forget there are more than you can look at for free on the same device you use to browse and post on this forum? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Lol. Well I think I'm going to skip the bushings as they don't look worn. Wish I could say the same about every other bushing :sly: 
Ps Noah did you say lower it 1"? Ok!!!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lol. Well I think I'm going to skip the bushings as they don't look worn. Wish I could say the same about every other bushing :sly:
> Ps Noah did you say lower it 1"? Ok!!!!



Just tube frame the TT already  Then you can lower the body over a drivetrain that has plenty of clearance! 

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DeckManDubs said:


> Just tube frame the TT already  Then you can lower the body over a drivetrain that has plenty of clearance!
> 
> :thumbup:


Maybe I will  
I've been looking up bagged MKIV's. apparently people section frames and bend tie rods to clear the frame. Ill be doing lots of research!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Took some time to clean up the subframe and control arms.
















After taking it to the car wash to blast all the grime off I could see what I had to work with 








Now after it all dries in the garage I can start grinding cutting and get some measurements for the reinforcing. I will also be coating everything in POR15 so that it should never rust again. Luckily its all surface so I got to it in time:beer:


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

I remember meeting you at the TT meet at H20i, Great build thread! I didn't know you were from reading


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Took some time to clean up the subframe and control arms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you have some fun cut out for you James with some POR15


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

RisR32 said:


> didn't know you were from reading


Unfortunately I am haha



[email protected] said:


> Looks like you have some fun cut out for you James with some POR15


Yeah I'm actually going to get rid of all the rust not just cover it...I already hit what I could with POR15 a few years back, but now while its out I want to do it right and for the last time. Any suggestions on a coating are appreciated


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm letting my car naturally rot from the ground up. Figure it's the only way I'm getting rid of the car :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I decided I did enough for today. Now I need to restock with more flapper wheels and a few wire wheels. I should also leave the garage door open next time. My parents are complaining that the garage smells like a machine shop....Not sure what the big deal is. I love the smell of metal:laugh:
Action shot because everyone loves sparks








I pretty much had to clean the entire bottom so I would have some clean metal to weld to when I reinforce it. 








This next bit wont help me as much as it would help those who are bagged. I just figured Id do it to help stop the arms and frame from banging. A lot of MKIV guys do it. Basically you trim and the travel increases dramatically 
















Here is a top view. You can see where I've hit the arms before on hard bumps. You can also see how the arm can clear the frame. I only cut enough off for them to clear. It was about 1/4" piece and shouldn't affect anything 








More to come so stay tuned:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm letting my car naturally rot from the ground up. Figure it's the only way I'm getting rid of the car :banghead:


Bring yours down next time and we can get rid of it all. Plus you wont die inhaling the vinegar/bleach fumes:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Unfortunately I am haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm actually going to get rid of all the rust not just cover it...I already hit what I could with POR15 a few years back, but now while its out I want to do it right and for the last time. Any suggestions on a coating are appreciated



The biggest issue will be that any coatings that yo apply will be compromised as soon at it is scraped away in one area from hitting something. At which point it is only a matter of time before moisture gets under the powerdercoat, paint or plating. 


POR-15 would be my choice with following with paint to protect it further, as it also allows for touch ups. 

I normally powerdercoat subframes on the track cars. 




DougLoBue said:


> I'm letting my car naturally rot from the ground up. Figure it's the only way I'm getting rid of the car :banghead:



Still broken Doug? Could always turn it into a Baja TT :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Yeah I was thinking I out an epoxy paint. That way touchups are in a can and I can do that when I change oil


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

POR-15 it:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Twopnt016v said:


> POR-15 it:thumbup:


That was the plan but Doug and I were talking earlier and POR15 stucks to rust and rough surfaces better then it does to smooth clean metal


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I finally got the bottom of the subframe all cleaned up








Now the top worries me a little. There is lots of rust around the bushings but I cant grind it off without melting into the bushings themselves.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

2013 must be the "Year of the Por15". Over the last couple of days, I think I've seen it recommended in at least a half dozen posts/threads.

I've got a Super Starter kit inbound for my little job. 

cheers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

James why don't you use a wire wheel brush? That should work perfectly if you get a thin one. Even if it's on a dremel. Or just throw por-15 over it and call it a day.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> 2013 must be the "Year of the Por15". Over the last couple of days, I think I've seen it recommended in at least a half dozen posts/threads.
> 
> I've got a Super Starter kit inbound for my little job.
> 
> cheers


I bought a quart of it a few years ago...its now half empty and all of it has gone on my TT. I dont know how my car rusts considering I dont drive it in the rain or snow and its garaged year round:screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> James why don't you use a wire wheel brush? That should work perfectly if you get a thin one. Even if it's on a dremel. Or just throw por-15 over it and call it a day.


Thats what I was using but its up against the bushing and every time I get too close and hit it it takes a some of the rubber out with it

The proper way to do it would be press out the bushing, remove the rust, coat it, insert new bushings. I just really dont want to spend another 200 for those bushings. Normally I wouldnt mind but I figured out I now need 
-driver side axle
-sway bar bushings
-end links
-new bolts
all said and done another 500 in parts on top of the 1500 I already put into it last month...I need to hurry up and graduate so I can get a real job to support this bitch:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I bought a quart of it a few years ago...its now half empty and all of it has gone on my TT. I dont know how my car rusts considering I dont drive it in the rain or snow and its garaged year round:screwy:


Duh...you live in the rust belt. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I recall reading/hearing that a car parked in a moist cement garage is worse than being driven through sand/salt/snow ?

I mean I could be entirely wrong...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

interesting. Might be a good idea to put a rubber floor down or park on a tarp (ghetto)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I just really dont want to spend another 200 for those bushings.





20v master said:


> $50 holla!


Do you just not want solid?  Also, I deleted my front sway last week and have 20mm swaybar bushings in poly and good used links that I don't need anymore. PM me if you want them on the low low low. :thumbup:



PLAYED TT said:


> There is lots of rust around the bushings but I cant grind it off without melting into the bushings themselves.


Mine just pry out. No pressing needed. Take them out and grind away.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I need to hurry up and graduate so I can get a real job to support this bitch:laugh:







PLAYED TT said:


> Well I finally got the bottom of the subframe all cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbup:



DougLoBue said:


> I recall reading/hearing that a car parked in a moist cement garage is worse than being driven through sand/salt/snow ?
> 
> I mean I could be entirely wrong...


It was better to leave the car outside in the winter months rather than bringing it in and allowing all the snow/ice to melt in the warm garage. 

Damp moist garages or wet shaded areas of your driveway/lawn are always a rust encourager.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Duh...you live in the rust belt. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Oh yeah I forgot :laugh:


DougLoBue said:


> I recall reading/hearing that a car parked in a moist cement garage is worse than being driven through sand/salt/snow ?
> 
> I mean I could be entirely wrong...


 No I've heard that too. I also heard that being lower to that moist cement is double trouble


Neb said:


> interesting. Might be a good idea to put a rubber floor down or park on a tarp (ghetto)


Rubber floor or some epoxy paint for the floor maybe


20v master said:


> Do you just not want solid?  Also, I deleted my front sway last week and have 20mm swaybar bushings in poly and good used links that I don't need anymore. PM me if you want them on the low low low. :thumbup:


 yeah I'm not too keen on solid bushings for the road. Also I'm debating on whether or not to keep the sway bar. I'm still on the fence.



[email protected] said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one year I drove it in the snow it did live in the driveway. I'm willing to bet the wet cold garage floor is the #1 issue in play 
I'm afraid to see how bad my gruvenparts control arms look again:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> yeah I'm not too keen on solid bushings for the road. Also I'm debating on whether or not to keep the sway bar. I'm still on the fence.


But you're okay with grinding your subframe and dogbone into nothing. Makes sense. :screwy: Seriously, these aren't "bushings" like motor mounts or suspension mounts....they're just to absorb any deformation of the subframe during dynamic events, aka cornering and flexing. The full solid versions aren't much of an upgrade over OEM in terms of how much more is solid, you wouldn't notice the difference I bet. The point was they are a solution that is much cheaper than you keep quoting, and won't increase NVH very much if at all.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah idk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally started reassembling the motor today. Now just to make a bracket for the catch can


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Blue TIP?!?!?!?!? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

That was one of the first things I bought for the car. Wanna trade for a black one?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



PLAYED TT said:


> That was one of the first things I bought for the car. Wanna trade for a pink one?


Fixed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> Fixed


Pink would clash with the red coil packs. If you can get me those in pink then yes!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally got around to "pressing" my bushings out. I say "pressing" because I needed a press an air hammer and a sawzall to get them out :sly:
I have since decided the cause of my rust/corrosion issues...Audi simply gave my TT a bath in the Atlantic on its way over!








As you can see all of the bushings were literally corroded into the arms
















Now next week I can head over to the welding lab and remove all of the rust like I did on my subframe, reinforce the subframe and then figure out what to coat it all with. Ill probably POR15 the top of the subframe then paint the rest of the parts with Eastwoods extreme chassis black
:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good. I dealt with the same thing 2 years ago when I did my refresh. I used a hacksaw to cut out those inserts though. Worked well. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Yeah it was a pain they were in there so bad but they popped right out with the air hammer lol. You think the wouldn't corrode in between like that


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice work!!



Note to self: I am so glad my TT has never been Up North. This would make me cry


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Yeah it's not a good sight to see. Luckily I don't drive it in bad weather anymore, so once I fix this it will look brand new for as long as I own it! It's just a lot of extra work that shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> Nice work!!
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: I am so glad my TT has never been Up North. This would make me cry


I agree. Mine's always been here in Texas (8yrs Houston, 4 years DFW) and is corrosion free. Even on our snow days it doesn't leave the garage. Two reasons: bubba has no clue how to drive his truck in the snow/ice and is more hazardous than the snow/ice; and DFW smoothers the streets (always late) with salt/chemicals/sand like cream gravy on chicken-fried-steak.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

I'm that bubba in his truck who drifts every corner. Although I do it to try and total it so I can get a better daily....:sly:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm that bubba in his truck who drifts every corner. Although I do it to try and total it so I can get a better daily....:sly:


Beginning to understand why insurance rates are so high, what with drift king trade in and up'ers and door kicker in'ers. :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



20v master said:


> Beginning to understand why insurance rates are so high, what with drift king trade in and up'ers and door kicker in'ers. :facepalm:


Lol it's more or less because the truck sucks. 2wd 5 speed no abs. It gets stuck in 3" of snow:laugh: If it got totaled its be doing me a favor of one less death trap on the road.


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

more pics of the modas


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



volvoc30 said:


> more pics of the modas


 You would want more pics of the moda's


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mini update. Started to do some cleaning. Hopefully I'll have them done this week so Friday when I go home I can swing by Eastwoods and snag some extreme chassis black and instal the bushings and subframe back together
Super secret plans








The castings blow and it sucks to get all the rust out 








Still not done but you can see a slight difference:laugh:








More to come:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Wanna do mine next? 

Looking good man! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Wanna do mine next?
> 
> Looking good man! :thumbup:


Not really, but may I suggest investing in a media blaster haha:laugh:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

I so want to do this to my car too. Gotta get a winter beater first, then figure out a storage situation. MN grossly overdoes the salt.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Yeah it was def time to get rid of some rust issues. Car will now be 85% rust free. The rest ill let rust to pieces then fix later:laugh: 
But seriously take care of it before it gets out of hand


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Finished up the control arms tonight. Turns out the old guy who runs the tool room in the shop at night doesnt know the difference between an angle grinder and a die grinder:laugh:
Shiny vs Rusty








and boom!








Now I didnt realize how rough the castings were so I used a wire wheel mostly. I'm thinking about using por15 again because it should stick to that quite well. That being said tomorrow I should have them coated, I'll throw the bracket thing in the vibratory tumbler because I'm too lazy to clean that by hand. Moving onto next week I will cut out the steel the school has so kindly donated:laugh: to reinforce the subframe, I'll weld that bitch up, coat that as well, press in the new control arm bushings and reassemble errythang:heart:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice James! They are begging for a nice powder coat now after you finish with the cleaning process.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Believe me max I wish I could have them coated. Unfortunately there's no room in the budget for that 
Also I got a quote from a semi local performance shop for an oval tube cat back. Needless to say ill be tackling that one by myself lol. Lets just say that one thread where Matt and I were pricing out parts and such was less then half of what they quoted. Of corse I will use mig instead of tig but that quote is way out of my ballpark


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Believe me max I wish I could have them coated. Unfortunately there's no room in the budget for that
> Also I got a quote from a semi local performance shop for an oval tube cat back. Needless to say ill be tackling that one by myself lol. Lets just say that one thread where Matt and I were pricing out parts and such was less then half of what they quoted. Of corse I will use mig instead of tig but that quote is way out of my ballpark


Normally I'd offer to powder coat them for you, but I don't have an oven big enough to bake it! (been on the lookout for a cheap used electrical home oven on local Craigslist, but nothing so far. If you or anyone has one or a lead I'll become the forum budget powder coater).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Thanks for the offer haha. I've always wanted to get into powder coating but I don't have space for an oven big enough to fit most parts. I'm surprised you haven't come across any. Down here they go for 100 usually. I could have them done for around 100 but seeing as I still have half a quart of por15 I think that's my cheapest option :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Normally I'd offer to powder coat them for you, but I don't have an oven big enough to bake it! (been on the lookout for a cheap used electrical home oven on local Craigslist, but nothing so far. If you or anyone has one or a lead I'll become the forum budget powder coater).


I have a decent one you can have for cheap! You just have to come get it in Canada


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Normally I'd offer to powder coat them for you, but I don't have an oven big enough to bake it! (been on the lookout for a cheap used electrical home oven on local Craigslist, but nothing so far. If you or anyone has one or a lead I'll become the forum budget powder coater).


Yup, got mine from a bulletin board for $30. It's big enough to put 18" wheels in it, but just barely. Some of my work (with horrible cell phone pic quality) with a cheapo Harbor Freight powdercoating kit...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

I'm sure the border control will completely understand that we went to Canada to pick up a used oven :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So while the bracket is in the tumbler I made some headway 








All cleaned up with the metal cleaner/por15 prep 








Now just to wait for these to dry then I can flip them over and coat the other side


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Neb said:


> I have a decent one you can have for cheap! You just have to come get it in Canada


Thanks Ben! I love French-speaking Canadian girls so much I might never come back (No go, without a tumor on the TT's bumper). :laugh: On a serious note, I coincidently found one today for $35 picked up on CL. So I'm a happy camper (picking it up tonight) ! :thumbup:



PLAYED TT said:


> I'm sure the border control will completely understand that we went to Canada to pick up a used oven :laugh:


That's if I make it back, French-Candian accent is no Joke on hot girls!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That's if I make it back, French-Candian accent is no Joke on hot girls!


hmmm, I dont believe you. Ill have to go there myself and.... confirm. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

This reminds me when we were rigging my car at h20 and the French Canadians came over to lend a hand and Ramono went off speaking in French and I was lost haha


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Yup, got mine from a bulletin board for $30. It's big enough to put 18" wheels in it, but just barely. Some of my work (with horrible cell phone pic quality) with a cheapo Harbor Freight powdercoating kit...
> 
> [thread jack]
> 
> ...


Funny thing is I just found a 30" wide electric oven for $35 and my HF powder coating kit has allow me to do industrial standard coating on smaller stuff (that what I use to PC the MM arms - it's all about the quality of the powder and good baking procedures ).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Mad max powder coating is now open for business


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Funny thing is I just found a 30" wide electric oven for $35 and my HF powder coating kit has allow me to do industrial standard coating on smaller stuff (that what I use to PC the MM arms - it's all about the quality of the powder and good baking procedures ).


Yeah, I've had good luck with the plain flat black from HF. The red was a little too bright for me, and I never had any desire to try the yellow. I've gotten good powder from Summit as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Oooo, with all this powder coating talk, I may be shipping some things out when I put the TT down for a bit come spring!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> This reminds me when we were rigging my car at h20 and the French Canadians came over to lend a hand and Ramono went off speaking in French and I was lost haha


Was there any hot girls speaking "Joual" ? (term used for that French accent)



Tempes_TT said:


> hmmm, I dont believe you. Ill have to go there myself and.... confirm. :laugh:


Don't do it, a Canadian girl named Marise might hold your brain hostage for years!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

One of the biggest parts is the prep tho. Max how do you normally strip the parts?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm sure the border control will completely understand that we went to Canada to pick up a used oven :laugh:


LMAO! TT forum trip to Canada land?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I love Canada.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Mad max powder coating is now open for business


Yeah, with the oven I'm picking up tonight, you may want to take a road trip to the island so we can test the oven (read occasion to kill some blue point beer with Doug as a guest star)



20v master said:


> Yeah, I've had good luck with the plain flat black from HF. The red was a little too bright for me, and I never had any desire to try the yellow. I've gotten good powder from Summit as well. :thumbup:


Noooo, the HF powder is junk (the flat can pass because flat projects don't need much to look decent).
Once you try good quality powder, you'll understand! 



Tempes_TT said:


> Oooo, with all this powder coating talk, I may be shipping some things out when I put the TT down for a bit come spring!


Yeah man!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I love Canada.


Same



[email protected] said:


> LMAO! TT forum trip to Canada land?


Heres the plan...Get 10 TT's
When we get to the border we say its a club cruise to the motherland eh
Take Bens oven and dismantle it piece by piece
Smuggle the oven back in each car 
Reassemble while drinking copious amounts of alcohol (a TT forum must)
Then we have a super oven because since its colder in Canada they need super hot ovens to overcome the ambient air temp
We then open a powder coating shop that coats twice as fast s competitors
We all retire at 30 (Noah you can be in charge of inventing the time machine for the older folks)
We all buy v10 twin turbo R8's
Start the same thing all over again but with R8's
Continue drinking large amounts of alcoholic beverages
End/dream/get rich quick scheme 
*The following may or may not have been written while I've been day drinking whiskey and huffing por15*


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> One of the biggest parts is the prep tho. Max how do you normally strip the parts?


Have them Industrially blasted for the stuff that's not already stripped (most of the stuff I PC is raw because I'm building from scratch. I don't particularly believe in blinging already functional and finished bits on my car).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats what was thinking is the best. Chemicals are too messy. harbor freight blast cabinet and media blaster anyone :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Same
> 
> 
> Heres the plan...Get 10 TT's
> ...


Great Plan! It sounds like something I'd come up with after waking up from an ethylic coma :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Great Plan! It sounds like something I'd come up with after waking up from an ethylic coma :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Same
> 
> 
> Heres the plan...Get 10 TT's
> ...


Im in. 

also, add meeting a few French-Canadian cuties!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Im in.
> 
> also, add meeting a few French-Canadian cuties!


I'm sure we can squeeze that in


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Same
> 
> 
> Heres the plan...Get 10 TT's
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Noooo, the HF powder is junk (the flat can pass because flat projects don't need much to look decent).
> Once you try good quality powder, you'll understand!


I didn't say it was great, I said I've had good luck.  I also said I've had better powder from Summit. You drinking too this afternoon? 



PLAYED TT said:


> harbor freight blast cabinet and media blaster anyone :laugh:



I have those too.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> I didn't say it was great, I said I've had good luck.  I also said I've had better powder from Summit. You drinking too this afternoon?



How come you didn't pick up on the obvious jab at Summit powder in my post too? You need to get cracking on the drinking man, it's 5:00 pm Drinkday Eastern Time! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> How come you didn't pick up on the obvious jab at Summit powder in my post too? You need to get cracking on the drinking man, it's 5:00 pm Drinkday Eastern Time! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


I'm not in EST. And I hardly ever leave work before 5PM.  The powder I got from Summit was a high end brand, not their stuff, and was on closeout at the Summit store in Georgia.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> How come you didn't pick up on the obvious jab at Summit powder in my post too? You need to get cracking on the drinking man, it's 5:00 pm Drinkday Eastern Time! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


Anytime any day is drink time!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thats what was thinking is the best. Chemicals are too messy. harbor freight blast cabinet and media blaster anyone :laugh:


You can search CL and pick them up cheap. I grabbed three for $100 the other day, all brand new! For smaller parts, you can pick up a vibratory tumbler to get a better finish on parts prior to anodizing/powder coating. 

The HF sand blasters are not that bad at all. Media can be bought at HF or off of MSC-Direct (comes in 5 gal buckets which is nice if you want to swap it in and out for different grades)

Plastic ball media works very well at stripping paint, while a glass bead works well for fine finish.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=170397&highlight=sand+blaster
www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=185846&highlight=sand+blaster

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163900&highlight=sand+blaster


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

No walnut shells? :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> I'm not in EST. And I hardly ever leave work before 5PM.  The powder I got from Summit was a high end brand, not their stuff, and was on closeout at the Summit store in Georgia.


Ahh! Keywords "not their stuff" :thumbup: For some reason, in my mind, I had you registered somewhere in the Eastern Seabord, but inhaling too much quality powder does that to you! :laugh:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Anytime any day is drink time!


I need to get in on the adventure, as well as the huffing.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You can search CL and pick them up cheap. I grabbed three for $100 the other day, all brand new! For smaller parts, you can pick up a vibratory tumbler to get a better finish on parts prior to anodizing/powder coating.
> 
> The HF sand blasters are not that bad at all. Media can be bought at HF or off of MSC-Direct (comes in 5 gal buckets which is nice if you want to swap it in and out for different grades)
> 
> ...


Thanks that bracket has been in my tumbler for 3 hours or so now! I love that thing! Perfect for nuts and bolts. Also With Eastwoods right down the street I've been tempted to get one of their media blasters that utilize a compressor. 


20v master said:


> No walnut shells? :laugh:


Best all around media for light cleanup without removing metal from threads, or so I've seen


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> but inhaling too much quality powder does that to you! :laugh


 I dont see any white powder coated things on your car:sly::laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Same
> 
> 
> Heres the plan...Get 10 TT's
> ...



Lol this plan is crazy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> Lol this plan is crazy


Don't be jelly. I just have great ideas


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Don't be jelly. I just have great ideas


I am I wish I could go to Canada there's no way my wife would let me
Go :facepalm: maybe if I tell her its a business meeting :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I thoroughly enjoy this plan. I have the space for a big TT GTG at my house and I'm only 40mins over the Niagara Falls border 

And don't forget Canadian Beer > American Beer soooo...

And Forty-Creek Whisky Distillery is literally 5 blocks from my house. 

And Canadian Girls are hot. Especially Frenchies (although you'll need to get into Quebec for them).


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

can I come even though i don't have the TT anymore!?!?
think the new ride is appropriate though :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> I thoroughly enjoy this plan. I have the space for a big TT GTG at my house and I'm only 40mins over the Niagara Falls border
> 
> And don't forget Canadian Beer > American Beer soooo...
> 
> ...


I love Labatt Blue. Although I've heard it's twice as good in Canada before they put all the preservatives and **** in it. I really need to find out if this is true sometime. Yes I'm willing to drive to Canada for beer lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm jealous of what you have going on in this thread! The TT work isn't too bad either...:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



1.8tipgls said:


> can I come even though i don't have the TT anymore!?!?
> think the new ride is appropriate though :beer:


Yeah you can come but only if we can cover it in painters tape and draw a TT on the outside.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm jealous of what you have going on in this thread! The TT work isn't too bad either...:laugh:


Matt, you just need to move to the right side of the country to join the fun


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1.8tipgls said:


> can I come even though i don't have the TT anymore!?!?
> think the new ride is appropriate though :beer:


Hell yes! the more the merrier.



PLAYED TT said:


> I love Labatt Blue. Although I've heard it's twice as good in Canada before they put all the preservatives and **** in it. I really need to find out if this is true sometime. Yes I'm willing to drive to Canada for beer lol


Labatt Blue is the cheap crap in Canada. There are WAY better beers to be had. Mill Street (Toronto based) and Amsterdam (also Toronto based) are AWESOME. Same with Steam Whistle... so good and smooth compared to Blue. The best part is that all 3 breweries are only 45mins from my house


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

p.s. sometimes they make an extra strong beer that's 7-8% alcohol.. so good!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm jealous of what you have going on in this thread! The TT work isn't too bad either...:laugh:


This is a taste of what H20 is every year. Fly your ass over this year:laugh:



Neb said:


> Labatt Blue is the cheap crap in Canada. There are WAY better beers to be had. Mill Street (Toronto based) and Amsterdam (also Toronto based) are AWESOME. Same with Steam Whistle... so good and smooth compared to Blue. The best part is that all 3 breweries are only 45mins from my house


Cant argue with this. Time to start planning a beer trip :beer:

So I guess the walnut shells arent abrasive enough to get the rust off the bracket, so I've resorted to the lazy way of letting it soak in vinegar for a week:laugh:
















this is after 10 hours or so. In a week it should be clean and theres no chemicals to worry about:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Matt, you just need to move to the right side of the country to join the fun


No kidding! Right now I am keeping my fingers crossed that Kyle ends up taking up an interest in hair and finally makes the upgrade... 

I also have an oven. Not a super powered Canuck oven, like the Nebulizer has, but I'm sure my cooker would do the trick.





PLAYED TT said:


> This is a taste of what H20 is every year. Fly your ass over this year:laugh:



I will see what I can do to make that happen. Theburninater usually makes the drive from Colorado every year. I will have to see if I can tag along, or maybe even drive myself out and show too. If this year doesn't work out, I will definitely be there for the next round.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Good I'm holding you to that!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Word.:beer: I will be saving my vacation hours.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh man. If you want to trashed and wake up with a redic hangover from French beer... drink that stuff! haha. It'll get you hammed that's for sure.. 

And James, you can always try using Coke to get rust off as well. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Word.:beer: I will be saving my vacation hours.


Cant wait!



DougLoBue said:


> Canada.


I should know to just have you pick the beer and I'll like it:beer:


Neb said:


> Oh man. If you want to trashed and wake up with a redic hangover from French beer... drink that stuff! haha. It'll get you hammed that's for sure..
> 
> And James, you can always try using Coke to get rust off as well. :thumbup:


 Sounds like my kind of beer!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:
And yeah coke works good too but the vinegar doesnt taste as good:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I love me some fresh control arms








POR15 is a miracle paint:heart:
Bushings will be going in on Thursday. And in the meantime...
Time to start solving this issue. How to not scrape away another dogbone 








:banghead:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

diesel geek skidplate
loved mine
beat the sh!t out of it


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> Oh man. If you want to trashed and wake up with a redic hangover from French beer... drink that stuff! haha. It'll get you hammed that's for sure..
> 
> And James, you can always try using Coke to get rust off as well. :thumbup:


hangover? Nahhhhh.

Coke doesn't work in my experience BTW.



PLAYED TT said:


> Cant wait!
> 
> I should know to just have you pick the beer and I'll like it:beer:


gotta get you in training for h2o 2013


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



1.8tipgls said:


> diesel geek skidplate
> loved mine
> beat the sh!t out of it


Can't run one. I've already scrapped through the bolts that hold the rear on.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DougLoBue said:


> hangover? Nahhhhh.
> 
> Coke doesn't work in my experience BTW.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to start buying bottles of whiskey now. Buy one a month and we should be set lmao. Ill play pong with crown again


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



PLAYED TT said:


> I'm just going to start buying bottles of whiskey now. Buy one a month and we should be set lmao. Ill play pong with crown again


Come to sowo and I will teach you how to drink whiskey


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Morio said:


> Come to sowo and I will teach you how to drink whiskey


Doug and I were talking about it. It's too late to go this year but next year is a different story. You can teach me then haha


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Weld a 1/4 or 1/2" plate on the subframe right behind the mount. Or drill a recess in the plate and threaded sleeve in the frame to bolt the plate on. It would make it easy to replace, and keep the head of the bolt safe.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Weld a 1/4 or 1/2" plate on the subframe right behind the mount. Or drill a recess in the plate and threaded sleeve in the frame to bolt the plate on. It would make it easy to replace, and keep the head of the bolt safe.


I'm welding some pieces on all around. That's what that drawing is that looks like random shapes! We shall see how it turns out


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug and I were talking about it. It's too late to go this year but next year is a different story. You can teach me then haha


Guess I'm drinking alone


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I figured that's what was going on. Keep us updated on how quickly they wear down. I'm interested if they will need replacing.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Morio said:


> Guess I'm drinking alone


Take a few shots for us haha! Think about it as if you're pregaming a year in advance :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> I figured that's what was going on. Keep us updated on how quickly they wear down. I'm interested if they will need replacing.


I'm really hoping they don't need replacing haha. It's easy to scrape through it from the start since its pressed sheet and a fairly light gauge. I'm hoping with a 1/8" shell around it it should last at least another 4 years if not indefinitely.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Did I ever mention I love having a shop at my disposal? :laugh:
Way more then what I'll need








Yes there is a poster to show those who are slower how to use the shear








And this is a rough idea of whats to come. Needs grinding and fitting, welding, and a second layer around some critical areas.








Thats all for tonight....stupid homework:sly:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah you can come but only if we can cover it in painters tape and draw a TT on the outside.


Lol nice I would love to see that:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Neb said:


> Hell yes! the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Labatt Blue is the cheap crap in Canada. There are WAY better beers to be had. Mill Street (Toronto based) and Amsterdam (also Toronto based) are AWESOME. Same with Steam Whistle... so good and smooth compared to Blue. The best part is that all 3 breweries are only 45mins from my house


What the I never even seen this kinda beer ?? Either way I try to stick to 
The hard stuff it gets u to story time faster


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Did I ever mention I love having a shop at my disposal? :laugh:
> Way more then what I'll need
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good I miss the days of fabricating whe I use to tig weld use a brake,sheer
Now I just sell and fix phones:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> Looking good I miss the days of fabricating whe I use to tig weld
> Now I just sell phones


Selling phones sounds like fun. I lie. Why don't you weld anymore?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> hangover? Nahhhhh.
> 
> Coke doesn't work in my experience BTW.
> 
> ...


Lol u guys are crazy


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Morio said:


> Guess I'm drinking alone


That suck u could always get [email protected]#k up and drunk post its kinda cool :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Selling phones sounds like fun. I lie. Why don't you weld anymore?


I opened a cell phone store 
But I have been tiging allmost my whole life well since I have been working 
Sorry for all the posts in a row I had some catching up to do lol :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> I opened a cell phone store
> But I have been tiging allmost my whole life well since I have been working
> Sorry for all the posts in a row I had some catching up to do lol :thumbup:


It's cool haha. Luckily welding is like riding a bike. You don't forget how to do it


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> It's cool haha. Luckily welding is like riding a bike. You don't forget how to do it


Its been a while would love to weld up something


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> Its been a while would love to weld up something


Do it! I'm sure there's something you could weld up


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Can't run one. I've already scrapped through the bolts that hold the rear on.


oh believe me I replaced my rear bolts about 7 times
its well worth it though to just replace some bolts every couple thousand miles then to be snaggin dogbone and risk cracking ur trans case
ive gotten to the point to have to cut a slot in the blt and use a flat head to get them out bc i couldnt get a socket on them anymore


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> oh believe me I replaced my rear bolts about 7 times
> its well worth it though to just replace some bolts every couple thousand miles then to be snaggin dogbone and risk cracking ur trans case
> ive gotten to the point to have to cut a slot in the blt and use a flat head to get them out bc i couldnt get a socket on them anymore


Hopefully Adding this armor on the subframe will fix the issue. And if I ever crack the trans then I think I'll just bag it at that point:laugh:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hopefully Adding this armor on the subframe will fix the issue. And if I ever crack the trans then I think I'll just bag it at that point:laugh:


are you just trying to make the subframe hit sooner so ur dogbone doesnt get close to hitting?
im not really sure i see the exact point of adding the metal pieces


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



1.8tipgls said:


> are you just trying to make the subframe hit sooner so ur dogbone doesnt get close to hitting?
> im not really sure i see the exact point of adding the metal pieces


Yeah I'm just using it to make it stronger and give it more material to go through before it starts digging through the subframe again


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Made some great progress tonight. **** your mini migs. 3 phase or gtfo:heart:








And no I didnt weld with 17 volts lmao
Mid progress pic. Took a litle longer since I accidently welded a plate over a hole for a subframe bolt:laugh:








I highly doubt that BFI or VW ever expected this 








No more ****ing shaved off bolt heads to worry about








Close up because I need to prove that I actually learned something in school








And 1/4" of steel is a lot harder to scrape through than sheet metal is 








All said and done. Ready for lots of POR15!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well this is a welcome change


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Second coat on. Should be ok to do the other side when I get home Friday!








Should be some more pics of my next project up later tonight


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi nice updates!

Personal, i have bad experiences with those poly front mounts on lowered cars.

I had the them on my mk2 16v, and in less than a month they flip out of the lower control arms.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



peter139 said:


> Hi nice updates!
> 
> Personal, i have bad experiences with those poly front mounts on lowered cars.
> 
> I had the them on my mk2 16v, and in less than a month they flip out of the lower control arms.


Thanks! 
As far as them popping out I was worried about that but I guess all I can do now is wait and see what happens


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

I've had poly in my car for about 15k and they haven't popped out. I also don't run my car that low!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks!
> As far as them popping out I was worried about that but I guess all I can do now is wait and see what happens


James, I think you'll have a solution for any extreme static control arm angles delivered to you pretty soon!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> James, I think you'll have a solution for any extreme static control arm angles delivered to you pretty soon!


This is true max! If they pop out at -1.9" of lowering then I will go back to stock


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Nice and glossy. But no pink?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice and glossy. But no pink?


Pink wont match the new wheels!!!:laugh:





Who loves raw aluminum? This guy:wave:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks!
> As far as them popping out I was worried about that but I guess all I can do now is wait and see what happens


I was worried as well but so far so good.

Also, Max's solution will be awesome. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> I was worried as well but so far so good.
> 
> Also, Max's solution will be awesome. :beer:


Yes it will be Ben! I can't wait to get them and mount them. I may still need new tie rods because I have a feeling the nut is rusted on permanently haha. How's that secret suspension you're working on?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I've had poly in my car for about 15k and they haven't popped out. I also don't run my car that low!


I've had them in my GTI for 240K miles, and it's pretty low. No popping out, no bushing wear, and no noises, but it's a different arm than the TT so not sure that's comparable. 

So how many of us are waiting since Max told us about the lowering solution? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> I've had them in my GTI for 240K miles, and it's pretty low. No popping out, no bushing wear, and no noises, but it's a different arm than the TT so not sure that's comparable.


On my Corrado, I had no issues for years. But we had a customers MK4 that came in that they had pulled apart and clunked worse than an old Ford pickup :what:

I made the switch to R32 units and could not be happier. I cannot fault the poly as I had great success over the years with it.



20v master said:


> So how many of us are waiting since Max told us about the lowering solution? :laugh:


I think pretty much everyone  Seems like it will be a big year for suspension upgrades


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

20v master said:


> So how many of us are waiting since Max told us about the lowering solution? :laugh:


Right here :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> I think pretty much everyone  Seems like it will be a big year for suspension upgrades


Don't you mean down grades? After all now I can go lower!!!!:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



20v master said:


> I've had them in my GTI for 240K miles, and it's pretty low. No popping out, no bushing wear, and no noises, but it's a different arm than the TT so not sure that's comparable.
> 
> So how many of us are waiting since Max told us about the lowering solution? :laugh:


They have a pretty big lip that goes around the outside so I'm hoping they don't pop out. The rears had to be pressed in. However the fronts are 2 piece and went in by hand. I'm hoping since the forces are in different directions they will both stay in as designed. Only time will tell:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Don't you mean down grades? After all now I can go lower!!!!:laugh:



So when are you going to ditch the wheels and use roller bearings and sails? That should get you close to .25" on a static drop 

something like this


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> So when are you going to ditch the wheels and use roller bearings and sails? That should get you close to .25" on a static drop
> 
> something like this


Meh not worth it for only 1/4" :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yes it will be Ben! I can't wait to get them and mount them. I may still need new tie rods because I have a feeling the nut is rusted on permanently haha. How's that secret suspension you're working on?


I have no secrets here. I know what I want, by my bank account keeps saying f-u. StillStatic H&R coils FTMFW.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> I have no secrets here. I know what I want, by my bank account keeps saying f-u. StillStatic H&R coils FTMFW.


Same haha although I was thinking custom Penske coil overs for the front and H&R rear springs with shortened shocks


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Same haha although I was thinking custom Penske coil overs for the front and H&R rear springs with shortened shocks


Custom Penske coilovers??? These might be more than blue book value of the car, depending on how crazy you go with it. True baller status there!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Same haha although I was thinking custom Penske coil overs for the front and H&R rear springs with shortened shocks


You can get the Still Static which are shortened H&R's for about 2Kish or so.. Personally I'd go that route as they're already in production and not 'custom' for the same lows


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Custom Penske coilovers??? These might be more than blue book value of the car, depending on how crazy you go with it. True baller status there!!!


Easy now haha nothing fancy. Just basic mono tube and 2" shorter then the ones I have now. Shouldn't cost more then a set of H&R and will go 150-200mm lower with no issues :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> You can get the Still Static which are shortened H&R's for about 2Kish or so.. Personally I'd go that route as they're already in production and not 'custom' for the same lows


Hmm ill have to look into that. That's not a bad price if its the whole kit front and rear


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

peter139 said:


> Hi nice updates!
> 
> Personal, i have bad experiences with those poly front mounts on lowered cars.
> 
> I had the them on my mk2 16v, and in less than a month they flip out of the lower control arms.





PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks!
> As far as them popping out I was worried about that but I guess all I can do now is wait and see what happens





DougLoBue said:


> I've had poly in my car for about 15k and they haven't popped out. I also don't run my car that low!


Yeah, Ive never had a problem with mine popping out. But James is LOW. I hear anything lower than the LCA horizontal creates the perfect situation for that to happen.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, Ive never had a problem with mine popping out. But James is LOW. I hear anything lower than the LCA horizontal creates the perfect situation for that to happen.


Yeah but as Max reminded me his new solution should take care of the extreme angle issue that lowered cars have! So if all goes as planned the angle will be as if I was lowered 1.9". Which to most is considered a decent drop, but is nowhere compared to this as it was before








It should be less than half that angle when said and done^


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Whats Maxs latest magic invention? And why havent I heard of it..? :sly:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Neb said:


> You can get the Still Static which are shortened H&R's for about 2Kish or so.. Personally I'd go that route as they're already in production and not 'custom' for the same lows


im getting full custom coilovers with custom swift spring rates, custom shock bodie lenghts, shocks valved correctly to the spring rate and adjustable top camber paltes for the front at a great price for what im getting.

and for Max's solution, this is why i love living only a 20 minute drive from him


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Whats Maxs latest magic invention? And why havent I heard of it..? :sly:


Something really cool! And because youre at the proper ride height:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> im getting full custom coilovers with custom swift spring rates, custom shock bodie lenghts, shocks valved correctly to the spring rate and adjustable top camber paltes for the front at a great price for what im getting.
> 
> and for Max's solution, this is why i love living only a 20 minute drive from him


Yeah I dont mind going custom its just a big step. But worth it if you cant get what you want off a shelf...which only a few of us desire or need really.
And yeah it must be nice living up there. Id move up there but Im already a poor college student...Id rather not become a street bum :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres a secret project I have going on as well. Just dont ask what it is:laugh:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Heres a secret project I have going on as well. Just dont ask what it is:laugh:


im thinking a battary box or intake shield :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> im thinking a battary box or intake shield :beer:


Wrong its just a box :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

1.8tipgls said:


> im thinking a battary box or intake shield :beer:


Now lets see how good those welds come out I love welding (clean) aluminum
It melts like butter .it reminds me of that t2 guy when he melts lol!!! I miss welding:facepalm:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am pretty jealous of your cleaned up front end. I wish I could strip mine down to clean everything. I have been trying to figure out your secret project a few days ago when you posted your drawings on ig. I'm still stumped.:laugh:

Max, is your new parts ball joint extenders? Put me down for a set if so.:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Matt, they're more of a complete roll center correction kit as they also include bump steer correction instead of a simple unidimensional ball joint extension. I'll gladly put you down for a set, PM coming your way!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Now lets see how good those welds come out I love welding (clean) aluminum
> It melts like butter .it reminds me of that t2 guy when he melts lol!!! I miss welding:facepalm:


I will weld it as soon as I polish it like a mirror and drill some holes:thumbup:


Forty-six and 2 said:


> I am pretty jealous of your cleaned up front end. I wish I could strip mine down to clean everything. I have been trying to figure out your secret project a few days ago when you posted your drawings on ig. I'm still stumped.:laugh:


 Lets just say it will be awesome annnnnndddddddd make things a whole lot easier for what they replace!



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Matt, they're more of a give Ben and James a chance to have a semi decently handling car again kit as they also include bump steer correction instead of a simple unidimensional ball joint extension. I'll gladly put you down for a set, PM coming your way!


FTFY:beer::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Early morning update
















Ran out of polishing cloths so I had to stop. All visible parts should be mirror polished tomorrow :heart:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't tell me you just finished polishing the aluminium it 12.30am dame its late 
What am I even doing up I'm going to sleep later


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> Don't tell me you just finished polishing the aluminium it 12.30am dame its late
> What am I even doing up I'm going to sleep later


Yeah. Took 4 hours not including dinner and 3 breaks to play GT5 and COD LOL. There were some nasty ass gouges that had to come out and some still are slightly visible


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Started today out by taking a field trip








Got some of dis








Which made this 








Look like this








Oh and 








Sideways shots ftw:beer::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

im dizzy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Just stare more into the mirror


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cod !!!!! U on ps3??? U do zombies???


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> Cod !!!!! U on ps3??? U do zombies???


Yes yes and yes. I only play when I'm home tho which is like 5 hours a week maybe lol


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Xbox is where its at :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> Xbox is where its at :thumbup:


No way ps3 free online


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yes yes and yes. I only play when I'm home tho which is like 5 hours a week maybe lol


Send. Me your ps3 user name maybe be we can get a game :thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

After the grip loads of money we've spent on our cars, your gonna sit there and talk about free online (9.99/mo) :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> send. Me your ps3 user name maybe be we can get a game :thumbup:


amuag225 I think


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dowski12 said:


> After the grip loads of money we've spent on our cars, your gonna sit there and talk about free online (9.99/mo) :laugh:


Lol!!! U got a point


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Here you go Matt now you can stop pondering:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

No more lost sleep!:laugh: Good work man. :thumbup: I'm ready to finally see the end result. It's cool seeing people use their brains more than their wallets. Keep up the true build projects, they are my favorites in this forum.:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> No more lost sleep!:laugh: Good work man. :thumbup: I'm ready to finally see the end result. It's cool seeing people use their brains more than their wallets. Keep up the true build projects, they are my favorites in this forum.:beer:


I feel like your little one is the cause of lost sleep not this lol. But yeah I can't wait to get this done and finish the car!


----------



## Morty88 (Mar 13, 2013)

:heart: this, Sub'd!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Morty88 said:


> :heart: this, Sub'd!


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Morty88 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Updates man! It can't be that cold?!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Morty88 said:


> Updates man! It can't be that cold?!


No but I need money to continue now. Patience my friend


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> amuag225 I think


Yo just to let u know that's def not your ps3 user name


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> Yo just to let u know that's def not your ps3 user name


Lol like I said I'm never on. Ill have to check next time I'm on


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Something blah blah blah aluminum can blow me
















Basically all tacked up only fully welded the outside corner. Time for wings and :beer:


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

Such a great thread. Love your car:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



newhaus said:


> Such a great thread. Love your car:thumbup:


Thank you Sir


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Everyone loves updates! Copied this from my build thread on WFSU so hopefully it makes sense lol 
This is how it will look in the car. I test fitted it and it fits in the bay like it should. 








Tonight I'll be making a bracket to attach the can to the back. I'm going to weld the bracket to the can and then bolt it to the box with some stainless hardware. 
But of course this wouldnt go all as planned..there was one measurement that I overlooked haha. The distance from the edge of the tie down to the back piece...oops. 








That will go under the knife aka band saw to loose 1/2" of height. Also I ordered m6x1x60 bolts to attach it and they are too short. They grab the threads but barely. I will order m6x1x70 and this should be in this weekend which means the motor will be 98% back together! 
Finally got a lot accomplished. Motor should be wrapped up this weekend. 
Shortened the oil return line so it fits perfect 








Test fit the battery tray and it almost fits too well! But of course the catch can is still too tall as you can see. Here its sitting on top of the tranny mount 








So I shortened it 2" over all and changed the 1/4NPT drain to 1/8"NPT drain. This was done because the original threads were beyond horrible, and with a bung I could have the machine shop make it fit perfect 








Then I shortened the breather tube the same 2" so the only change was the height of the can 
















Now just to weld it back together. Also I made a new mounting bracket that looks much better and is stronger as well 








More to come once its welded and in the bay...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good James :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nicely done.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

looks like we got ourself a fabricator in the making, well done James! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Thanks Max:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*









Everything fits perfect! Catch can clears the shifter and tranny mount. Fuses are underneath. Battery is solid. And to think all I needed was a place to mount that can


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good dude :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



warranty225cpe said:


> Looks good dude :beer:


 Thanks:beer:


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

Always enjoy checking on your build. Never disappoints:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



newhaus said:


> Always enjoy checking on your build. Never disappoints:thumbup:


 Thank you my good sir :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This bitch came out tonight








Nice little OEM bracket to hold the Power steering reservoir courtesy of Doug:thumbup:








More to come because schools out for summer!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> This bitch came out tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bout time!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> This bitch came out tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dude! I didn't realize you we're still running stock piping. You gonna leave it open for a few days, or did you get a dp?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



warranty225cpe said:


> Nice dude! I didn't realize you we're still running stock piping. You gonna leave it open for a few days, or did you get a dp?


Yeah I just never got around to it. I'm ordering a 42dd next week since its still in the garage waiting for a few more parts before its road worthy.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> Bout time!


Tell me about it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok last pic of this...I think I'm going to run the smaller filter because the big one rubs the outside of the tray. Also anyone know of some AMAZING PERFECT NO QUESTIONS ASKED BEST ALUMINUM POLISH? Mothers and Autosol both make the aluminum hazy and as it sits now I buffed it then cleaned it off with acetone. 








Also made some new strut caps out of stainless and polished them. They will replace the black ones I have now. Also got some sweet titanium nuts to replace the poopy OEM ones:laugh:








And lastly for now I ripped out the old DS axle to replace it. Both boots are ripped and it made a slight click, but after 2 years of running it like this I think its time to stop chancing my luck:laugh:








Now time to save money and replace everything:sly:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Do work man!

Nice to see **** getting done on TTs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Converted2VW said:


> Do work man!
> 
> Nice to see **** getting done on TTs


Thanks. Got a long way to go lol


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

Please tell me this will be on the road this year! This car is one of the main reasons I deciced to purchase mine. Keep up the work!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



newhaus said:


> Please tell me this will be on the road this year! This car is one of the main reasons I deciced to purchase mine. Keep up the work!:beer:


Maybe if I ever stop finding more broken things lol. You gonna be around this summer? I think gtg's are Sundays now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres todays update Hopefully those who I know will comment take it easy on me:laugh:
Anyway I think a frame notch is in my near future








Now for my current headache at hand swapping the AC condenser for one that dint get raped by a rock and has no leaks:banghead:








I see lots of cleaning in the future as I wait for parts opcorn:


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Maybe if I ever stop finding more broken things lol. You gonna be around this summer? I think gtg's are Sundays now


Haha that's how it always goes. Hopefully to a few over the summer.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Heres todays update Hopefully those who I know will comment take it easy on me:laugh:
> 
> *Anyway I think a frame notch is not in my near future, since I need to raise the car to a real ride height.*
> 
> ...



Time for some Tyrolsport SMIC's  I am just going to pretend I did not read anything about notching a frame.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> Time for some Tyrolsport SMIC's  I am just going to pretend I did not read anything about notching a frame.


Probably something of the sorts :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Test fit my "new" wheels
























Painted the TB to match the rest of the bay as well


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good James. And those wheels look to be a 5x130 type? off of something that makes a 'pshhh' sound?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Looks good James. And those wheels look to be a 5x130 type? off of something that makes a 'pshhh' sound?


Can't see him running twists, but I don't know him as well as you. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Looks good James. And those wheels look to be a 5x130 type? off of something that makes a 'pshhh' sound?


5x130 off of something that goes vroom:laugh:





20v master said:


> Can't see him running twists, but I don't know him as well as you. :laugh:


What are twists? Never heard of themopcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> 5x130 off of something that goes vroom:laugh:
> 
> 
> What are twists? Never heard of themopcorn:


Looks like she is off kilter there chief. "Blew a bag" ? lol


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

10.5 or 11? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like she is off kilter there chief. "Blew a bag" ? lol


What are bags:laugh:
I'm just copying Max's stance



20v master said:


> 10.5 or 11? :laugh:


10.5? That ****s weak....Couldn't find 12's and even if I did they'd be too heavy


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> What are bags:laugh:
> I'm just copying Max's stance



Oh no you did not just mention "Max" and "stance" in the same sentence


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> 10.5? That ****s weak....Couldn't find 12's and even if I did they'd be too heavy


Too heavy for what? All that racing you're going to be doing?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Oh no you did not just mention "Max" and "stance" in the same sentence


Was just about to say! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> Oh no you did not just mention "Max" and "stance" in the same sentence


Oops


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



20v master said:


> Too heavy for what? All that racing you're going to be doing?


Hell yeah haha. Nah the 12's are solid spoke and would kill bearings faster than these


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Was just about to say! :laugh: :laugh:


Everything has stance. My s10 has stance. ****ty stance, but stance nonetheless :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Everything has stance. My s10 has stance. ****ty stance, but stance nonetheless :laugh:


Below are urban definitions of stance. The first one I believe is from the point of view of someone of the "stance" generation, while the second one is how everybody else view the concept. (My favorite part are the related words all the way at the bottom :laugh



1. *Stance *

(verb) - to adjust a car's camber, ride height, and spacing, so that the sidewall of the tire sits as flush as possible with the fender/quarter panel. A common trend and style impersonated on drift and show cars alike, originating from the older Japanese domestic market.

"This new car I got it higher than a 4x4! It needs to be stanced."

2. *Stance* 

To destroy a cars handling abilities by having it lowered an excessive amount. Typically, the tires are tucked way inside the vehicles fenders. But in order to have a hellaflush stance and run the required excessively wide wheels with tires that are stretched just to fit onto the wheels, the car has to have an excessive amount of negative camber. If you stand behind one of these cars don't be surprised to see the rear tires looking like "/ \". The rear tires are probably bald on the inside and the outside still looks brand new, and there's probably only an inch of contact patch with the ground. A hellaflush stance car can't even pull into a driveway without bottoming out and ripping the bumper off or cracking the vehicles oil pan. Some stanced cars are so extreme that you can't even turn the vehicles steering wheel fully in either direction without the tires rubbing.
"Eric, look at that stanced car, it looks so damn retarded. I don't understand why these kids do it, they are killing the performance and asking to get pulled over. ****, if they get pulled over, they are gonna get deported!"

"With all that money he spent stancing his car, he could have actually made it handle well and be pretty damn quick. Instead he can't even go over a speedbump without using 2x4s."

Related words:
hellaflush-hellafail-stanced-stancing-mental retardation-******s etc.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Related words:
> hellaflush-hellafail-stanced-stancing-mental retardation-******s etc.


This just made my day :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Below are urban definitions of stance. The first one I believe is from the point of view of someone of the "stance" generation, while the second one is how everybody else view the concept. (My favorite part are the related words all the way at the bottom :laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just pissed off a lot of people on the forums :beer::laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Below are urban definitions of stance. The first one I believe is from the point of view of someone of the "stance" generation, while the second one is how everybody else view the concept. (My favorite part are the related words all the way at the bottom :laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahahahahaha.:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Just pissed off a lot of people on the forums :beer::laugh:


I wish that could be a sticky lmao. Even tho I fall in that category its hilarious


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Below are urban definitions of stance. The first one I believe is from the point of view of someone of the "stance" generation, while the second one is how everybody else view the concept. (My favorite part are the related words all the way at the bottom :laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would definitely add this to my quote collection if it wasnt so freaking long! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> I would definitely add this to my quote collection if it wasnt so freaking long! :laugh::laugh:


You just need to shorten it


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> You just need to shorten it


Shortened. That's easy. "Stanced (adj) To look ass."

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

How many quotes can you guys get out of this one


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> How many quotes can you guys get out of this one


*Stance:* The endless endeavor of trying to get your car low enough to match your IQ while also broadening your wheel placement to be flush with the side panels of your car as if to _flex*_. If done correctly, the car looks like it's sitting on the ground with a useless suspension system.

*Flex:* To show off




Edited because alcohol inhibits getting your point across :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Noah where's your quote


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

I am going to stay out of this one


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I am going to stay out of this one


Is your Corrado stanced? opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Is your Corrado stanced? opcorn:


HA! Not a chance


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> I am going to stay out of this one


Party pooper


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> HA! Not a chance


That awkward moment at h20 where it's 3am and you get up to raise my car and I get up to lower yours and we run into each other in the hallway :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> That awkward moment at h20 where it's 3am and you get up to raise my car and I get up to lower yours and we run into each other in the hallway :laugh:


:wave: "What are you doing out here at the wee hours of the morning James?"...


Just remember....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
We have you out numbered


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> :wave: "What are you doing out here at the wee hours of the morning James?"...
> 
> 
> Just remember....
> ...


Damn it lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So I bought this 42DD down pipe... 








Waaaaa its not stainless....wahhhh it'll rust...wah it cost to much for amazing customer service, american quality...manufacturer backed bent steel...wah the fitment will be too good....wahh why would you support a forum sponsor...$10 can of ceramic paint later and 








Thanks John:wave: 

Also axel in 
Condenser in 
Front end back on 

Its getting closer


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: James! 

I'm glad to see you were smart enough to not fall into the "it's cheaper" bandwagon. The build quality, fitment, and awesome customer service will remain long after the taste of a "sweet deal" from a china edition downpipe would've faded (needing work or replacement). 

Nice touch on the extra steps too! :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good man. I wonder how well that paint is gonna hold up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Thanks Max! Never cheaped out on parts for this car never will. 
Eric it's rated 1200-2000 degrees. As long as I don't scrape it off it should hold up well. I also used a whole can or 4 coats. Getting some stainless hardware as well


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

just read 20 pages of build thread :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
amazing work. picking up a TT tuesday. this thread gave me a lot of information and inspiration


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



LF_gottron said:


> just read 20 pages of build thread :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> amazing work. picking up a TT tuesday. this thread gave me a lot of information and inspiration


 You've just wasted 4 hours of your life...I'm sorry lol. Glad to hear someone got some use out of this mess:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

These finally came in yesterday....too bad I cant tell anyone what theyre for :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That looks like an arp washer, but maybe not.:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That looks like an arp washer, but maybe not.:wave:


 Its from McMaster Carr so nope lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I put in the Down pipe finally...it fit to well and took only 20 minutes to instal...I'm going to call42DD and tell them it fits too well because nothing went wrong. :laugh:
Got some nice stainless hardware for it as well and some special bolts for my rear suspension
Possibly will post a real teaser of the wheels tomorrow with the final offsets:beer:
Also figured out with the help of Bob what size tires I need. And with a sidewall height of 1.6" I believe it was, my rear fender to ground SHOULD be a tad under 22". Just gotta wait and take more measurements to see if anything will rub. 


Oh and now its a matter of waiting...all the parts to put the TT back together are either purchased or on backorder...or Max is still inventing them :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looking good James. I didn't even know they made a ceramic paint in a can :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> Looking good James. I didn't even know they made a ceramic paint in a can :beer:


Yup it's really nice stuff. Unfortunately it's easy to scrape off until its heat treated. It can be done in an oven or on the car. I chose the latter and had to touch up some spots but once it's heated it gets really tough.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> Subscribed


:wave:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey James, looking great my friend. Seems you went with the race version of the 42 DD exhaust? I know reading is in a county which checks emissions, so does going catless not matter, or do you have friends in high places?

Regardless, always nice to see what you are working on. I plan on going with 42 DD when I get to that point in my TT life :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Boulderhead said:


> Hey James, looking great my friend. Seems you went with the race version of the 42 DD exhaust? I know reading is in a county which checks emissions, so does going catless not matter, or do you have friends in high places?
> 
> Regardless, always nice to see what you are working on. I plan on going with 42 DD when I get to that point in my TT life :beer:


Thanks. Actually since I drive the car under 5000 miles each year so it's emissions exempt. There's not a single thing left on the car emissions wise. Also this is a great choice. Went in in 20 minutes by myself with no clearance issues at all.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like this is happening since all the bolts finally showed up. 
After this its oh so close
-fresh fluids
-refinish wheels 
-buy tires center caps 
-max's secret parts 
-stg2 tune
-inspection
-alignment 
-:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

good luck with the poly rear LCA bushings


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



L33t A2 said:


> good luck with the poly rear LCA bushings


My bet is they pop out as soon as I put it back on the ground


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> My bet is they pop out as soon as I put it back on the ground


I've had mine in for 2+ years now *knocks on wood*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> I've had mine in for 2+ years now *knocks on wood*


Good I'm glad to hear that lol. I guess we will have to wait and see how mine do lol


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I've had them for awhile too- they haven't popped out yet.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DougLoBue said:


> I've had them for awhile too- they haven't popped out yet.


You're cars also 4" higher lol. I'm only worried the grease will cause them to pop out. Chances are something else will break first but now that there is some positive light I'm not as worried


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So the good news: Bob, Noah, Max, er everyone else who hated my pink wheels, you can all sleep sound tonight...I sold them to buy tires for my newer wheels.
The bad news...Now I'm going to piss off all the Porsche purists! As in everyone mentioned above:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> ...Now I'm going to piss off all the Porsche purists! As in everyone mentioned above:laugh:


:beer:opcorn::beer:


edit: and I'll need a new pic for the Primer Porn gallery, too.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> :beer:opcorn::beer:
> 
> 
> edit: and I'll need a new pic for the Primer Porn gallery, too.


You shall have some...sometime between now and September 28th :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> So the good news: Bob, Noah, Max, er everyone else who hated my pink wheels, you can all sleep sound tonight...I sold them to buy tires for my newer wheels.
> The bad news...Now I'm going to piss off all the Porsche purists! As in everyone mentioned above:laugh:


Screw Porsche and the purists, we'll take anything over the pink! 

No more pink panther nicknames and jokes for you James!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> You shall have some...sometime between now and September 28th :laugh:


I'll be here.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Screw Porsche and the purists, we'll take anything over the pink!
> 
> No more pink panther nicknames and jokes for you James!


Hahahaha yes!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



TTC2k5 said:


> I'll be here.


I would hope so. You with no TT's would be bad!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> So the good news: Bob, Noah, Max, er everyone else who hated my pink wheels, you can all sleep sound tonight...I sold them to buy tires for my newer wheels.
> The bad news...Now I'm going to piss off all the Porsche purists! As in everyone mentioned above:laugh:


Tire size?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> Tire size?


205/40/18 
245/35/18


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Tires bought. H&R springs bought. The list is getting smaller ad its getting close


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Tires bought. H&R springs bought. The list is getting smaller ad its getting close


Nice....I'm very happy with my new H&R springs. Perfect ride height IMO. 

And with the kmacs on the bottom, my alignment guys were able to bring me back to a respectable camber with ease. No broken axle look here.

b.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



TTC2k5 said:


> Nice....I'm very happy with my new H&R springs. Perfect ride height IMO.
> 
> And with the kmacs on the bottom, my alignment guys were able to bring me back to a respectable camber with ease. No broken axle look here.
> 
> b.


I love broken axles :sly:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Screw Porsche and the purists, we'll take anything over the pink!
> [/IMG]


Seriously! 



PLAYED TT said:


> 205/40/18
> *245*/35/18


That a typo?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wheels strut bar and some odd and end brackets are off to powder coat! Tires are here. Swift springs ordered because the H&R ones I needed apparently arent being manufactured anymore:bs:
Hopefully next weekend when Doug and James come down the car will be running...have to order adapters, get stg 2 flash, inspection, alignment then drive it and enjoy it

Oh hey Doug remember last year on the way home from H20 we stopped at Wawa and you said just get gas it'll be fine? Lets see how easy it is starting the car with half a tank of **** 92 octane thats 11 months old:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh hey Doug remember last year on the way home from H20 we stopped at Wawa and you said just get gas it'll be fine? Lets see how easy it is starting the car with half a tank of **** 92 octane thats 11 months old:laugh:


 I bet it cranks right up on the first try. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I bet it cranks right up on the first try. :thumbup:


It probably will. Just funny that I havent had to get gas in 11 months. Best MPG ever:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> It probably will. Just funny that I havent had to get gas in 11 months. Best MPG ever:laugh:


Haha, I dont even pay attention to mileage. E85 tossed all that stupid sh/t out the window. But it RIPS!! 
:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



warranty225cpe said:


> Haha, I dont even pay attention to mileage. E85 tossed all that stupid sh/t out the window. But it RIPS!!
> :laugh:


If its close to what Doug's got I don't blame you for not keeping track lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> If its close to what Doug's got I don't blame you for not keeping track lol


I wouldnt be surprised if im pulling single digits :laugh: 
But its worth it.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The nice thing with E85 is you never pay more than $40-45 to fill a whole tank. I got 14mpg city and 20 highway but I also ran 1100cc injectors at 4bar with my gas pedal stuck to the floor.

I started my MK2 right up on 6 year old gas. You ever get 6 year old gas on your skin? It eats right through it. I got it on my face.

See ya in PA in a week for our TT harlequin GTG & beer festival extravaganza :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> The nice thing with E85 is you never pay more than $40-45 to fill a whole tank. I got 14mpg city and 20 highway but I also ran 1100cc injectors at 4bar with my gas pedal stuck to the floor.
> 
> I started my MK2 right up on 6 year old gas. You ever get 6 year old gas on your skin? It eats right through it. I got it on my face.
> 
> See ya in PA in a week for our TT harlequin GTG & beer festival extravaganza :thumbup::thumbup:


Its 3.29 a gallon here. Its not as cheap as Ive seen in other areas.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



warranty225cpe said:


> Its 3.29 a gallon here. Its not as cheap as Ive seen in other areas.


F that. That's like the same as 93 almost I think maybe who knows I put 87 in the truck. No ****s given


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Its 3.29 a gallon here. Its not as cheap as Ive seen in other areas.





PLAYED TT said:


> F that. That's like the same as 93 almost I think maybe who knows I put 87 in the truck. No ****s given


:what::sly::what::sly::what: 87 here is like 3.99 this week, 93 is around 4.29 freakin NY taxes suck


----------



## Morty88 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice progress buddy, shame about the H&R's! :'( You guys running 93?! 97 works out like 9.01/G here !€£€£€!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



L33t A2 said:


> :what::sly::what::sly::what: 87 here is like 3.99 this week, 93 is around 4.29 freakin NY taxes suck


Yeah I don't pay attention to the prices lol. Def cheaper than that tho


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Morty88 said:


> Nice progress buddy, shame about the H&R's! :'( You guys running 93?! 97 works out like 9.01/G here !€£€£€!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yes most of us run 93 octane


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I can only get 93 max. And only at select stations.. Oh and eff you and your cheap gas. I pay $5.67/Gallon ($1.50/L) for 93.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> I can only get 93 max. And only at select stations.. Oh and eff you and your cheap gas. I pay $5.67/Gallon ($1.50/L) for 93.


And that's still cheap compared to Europe lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

E85? Man up and fill up with C16  $11.50 a gallon. White tips


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DeckManDubs said:


> E85? Man up and fill up with C16  $11.50 a gallon. White tips


Sounds like fun


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Got another key set of parts today
















Cant wait for this weekend:beer:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

so did those springs to lower than the ones that are already in your car?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

First subterranean TT :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Yes and yes


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

how much and where from?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Got another key set of parts today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The coilover setup i went with in my car is full custom and the spring we did in the rear is like that one but only 4" tall. And i still had to take perches out to get to the height i want to be at


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Yes but those ones are for the front. My rears are 4" or 5" I believe. And they were 195


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DAMN IT!!!

POST PICS of car completed already!!! ARGH!!! 

:laugh::laugh:

:beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> DAMN IT!!!
> 
> POST PICS of car completed already!!! ARGH!!!
> 
> ...


Threadjack: Morio, are you coming up to dallas next weekend for the State meet?

b.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> Threadjack: Morio, are you coming up to dallas next weekend for the State meet?
> 
> b.



nope  I will be in Tampa for work :thumbdown: I really wanted to


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> DAMN IT!!!
> 
> POST PICS of car completed already!!! ARGH!!!
> 
> ...


Wheels may be in my possession by the end of the day....Doug and James will be here later so the car should start tomorrow...If I had adapters and my tire shop wasnt booked It would be driving tomorrow as well. When I get the wheels I'll post one pic to keep you guys happy:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wheels may be in my possession by the end of the day....Doug and James will be here later so the car should start tomorrow...If I had adapters and my tire shop wasnt booked It would be driving tomorrow as well. When I get the wheels I'll post one pic to keep you guys happy:laugh:


:beer::beer:

hurry up already:wave:ic:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> :beer::beer:
> 
> hurry up already:wave:ic:


On it :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> On it :laugh:



Slacker.:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Slacker.:laugh:


Jeez you guys are more impatient than I am


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So 195 from where?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> and my tire shop wasn't booked


:what: Never heard of that one before. What is it a Mavis? Slowest ever.
I'm used to having a few independent choices of tire shops where 20 guys are waiting to take the next customer and therefore their next tip. In and out in 30-45 mins.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> So 195 from where?


Evasive Motorsport


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> :what: Never heard of that one before. What is it a Mavis? Slowest ever.
> I'm used to having a few independent choices of tire shops where 20 guys are waiting to take the next customer and therefore their next tip. In and out in 30-45 mins.


I use a shop owned by 2 old guys who are the biggest german car fans in reading...one has a 23 window bus and an audi coupe quattro, 4000qs all the cool things I wish I had...not to mention they stock BBS wheels and is the only place I've ever seen with new old stock RS's in unopened boxes. Pretty much they have all the cool stuff that isn't for sale 
But yeah long story short theyre the only ones who stretch tires and I dont mind waiting to give them business :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Teaser


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So sick. :beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

what are your plans for protecting the oil pan?  ...if any lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> So sick. :beer:


Thanks:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



chaldowhiteboy said:


> what are your plans for protecting the oil pan?  ...if any lol


Hybrid pan is higher than the subframe. No worries


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yes but those ones are for the front. My rears are 4" or 5" I believe. And they were 195


Oh ok

I have 4" upfront as well
Probably could have went with a taller spring as i have about 3" of thread to go down if i wanted to. Lol


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

EESH… got sucked in to your thread somehow… checked the last page & saw the new springs… next thing you know I'm too far in from the beginning to turn back :what:

Nice work though & good choice on the new wheels/colour :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



StateSideS3 said:


> Oh ok
> 
> I have 4" upfront as well
> Probably could have went with a taller spring as i have about 3" of thread to go down if i wanted to. Lol


Yeah I have 2" of thread. Def would bottom the strut out tho so it's staying where it is just will ride better.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



All_Euro said:


> EESH… got sucked in to your thread somehow… checked the last page & saw the new springs… next thing you know I'm too far in from the beginning to turn back :what:
> 
> Nice work though & good choice on the new wheels/colour :thumbup:


Thank you haha :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Also just an update thanks to Doug and James my car runs fine and my toolbox is now so organized I'm afraid to touch it and mess things up:laugh:. And for the first time ever I've started a car and the only codes thrown are the ones that were expected


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome James :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Awesome James :thumbup:


 Thanks Noah:beer: I hear it will be staying this height at h20 now


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks Noah:beer: I hear it will be staying this height at h20 now


 Not sure if you're referring to your car here but I checked my subframe to ground clearance today --> 4"… serious 4x4 status in your world hey


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks Noah:beer: I hear it will be staying this height at h20 now


 Yeah it's a bummer. Perhaps it will be in next years cards. Obligations always interfere it seems.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



All_Euro said:


> Not sure if you're referring to your car here but I checked my subframe to ground clearance today --> 4"… serious 4x4 status in your world hey


 Lol yeah subframe to ground should be like 1-2"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DeckManDubs said:


> Yeah it's a bummer. Perhaps it will be in next years cards. Obligations always interfere it seems.


 Yeah Doug explained. Do what you have to do


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking good James, looks like she'll be scraping roads all over the northeast soon!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Looking good James, looks like she'll be scraping roads all over the northeast soon!


 That's the plan haha. Hey when you get the chance can you text me? Thanks Max.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So passenger side is flush and sits lower than the driver...Probably will need tons of adjusting to get the car to a shop for an alignment:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tires are being mounted...possibly will be in my possession tomorrow with an actual test fit for the rear...just need ball joints and the car can go back on the groundeace:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Nice progress James!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> Nice progress James!


 Thanks Noah!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So todays good and bad news.... 
The good 
















The bad....


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I have an extra crankshaft pulley bolt if you want me to mail it to you.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Not gunna lie...those wheels look absolutely wonderful. :heart: 

Definite upgrade from the BBS's. Moar pics!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

What did you end up doing with the bump stops/spring retainers? 

Looks good!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That fit looks damn good! You originally had me thinking it would have loads of negative camber... Looks prefect! 

I don't know it it will work for that broken bolt, but an old man at the machine shop I used to work next to told me a trick for removing broken head bolts. Once the bolt is exposed, after the part has been removed, hit it dead on with a hammer. The broken portion can easily be removed afterwards. Sounds crazy, but worked everytime. I don't know if you really want to got pounding on the end of your crank, but if you get desperate, it might be with the shot.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Just weld a nut on it and it will come out easy. Thats my experience 

Wheels are nice!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



FatAce said:


> I have an extra crankshaft pulley bolt if you want me to mail it to you.


 Thanks but I'm going to order some high strength ones to put in. No more broken oem crap


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Tempes_TT said:


> Not gunna lie...those wheels look absolutely wonderful. :heart:
> 
> Definite upgrade from the BBS's. Moar pics!


 Thanks :beer: once I have the ball joints in and adapters on the front it'll be done and on the ground and ready for more pics


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



lucpost said:


> What did you end up doing with the bump stops/spring retainers?
> 
> Looks good!


 Trimming them. 1/4" of travel wooooo!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> That fit looks damn good! You originally had me thinking it would have loads of negative camber... Looks prefect!
> 
> I don't know it it will work for that broken bolt, but an old man at the machine shop I used to work next to told me a trick for removing broken head bolts. Once the bolt is exposed, after the part has been removed, hit it dead on with a hammer. The broken portion can easily be removed afterwards. Sounds crazy, but worked everytime. I don't know if you really want to got pounding on the end of your crank, but if you get desperate, it might be with the shot.


 One of those 3 bolts go figure is stripped, so I bought a 1/4" hex which is slightly bigger to try and get it out. Once that's out I plan on cutting a slot for a screw driver with the dremel. Then using a impact screwdriver to get it loose. Then replace with grade 12.9 bolts from McMaster Carr. Wish me luck


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



peter139 said:


> Just weld a nut on it and it will come out easy. Thats my experience
> 
> Wheels are nice!


 Thanks. If I had a welder in my garage I would have tacked the hex socket to the bolt and been done with it ha. But everyone seems to have a 220 volt and my garage only has standard outlets :/


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well saw this coming 








And to keep my spirits up 








And matt heres what the camber looks like so you get a better idea...not too much but just right


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The camber looks prefect! Say screw it to the whole f'ed timing gear/balancer all together... I'm sure a replacement set will cost you under $100. It's pointless to keep bothering with something that will never be perfect again. Sh*t I will send you a set!! 


edit: 










Text me your address, and I will ship these out this weekend. 719-651-9798


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good James :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Thanks Matt! I'm going to try and get them out today one last time. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



warranty225cpe said:


> Looks good James :beer:


 Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Worst case scenario part numbers:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Engine/Timing/ES1926078/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Engine/Timing/ES2090876/


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Worst case scenario part numbers:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Engine/Timing/ES1926078/


 That's an odd one I've never seen before. Every crank bolt I've seen was like this: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-337_20AE--1.8T/Engine/Timing/Hardware/ES2497521/ 

And with the corrosion you're seeing and the fact that you're breaking bolt heads, I'd replace all of it too. The keyway on the timing cog isn't the best design, so unless you plan on pinning it, it could already be corroded and ready to give way, which would be just like the timing belt breaking. :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Heat, heat and more heat. Always when taking those bolts out use heat to aid in the extraction. I have never had a problem with them using heat prior to attacking. The required torque to pull out those M8's is not a lot. So if kicking up to a 1/2" bar or really reefing on it because you cannot get the bolts out, normally means a different direction of attack is needed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> Heat, heat and more heat. Always when taking those bolts out use heat to aid in the extraction. I have never had a problem with them using heat prior to attacking. The required torque to pull out those M8's is not a lot. So if kicking up to a 1/2" bar or really reefing on it because you cannot get the bolts out, normally means a different direction of attack is needed.


Is it ok to heat it with the timing belt still on tho?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

hey James is that photo with the bumpstops cut? How much gap do you have now between the two 'nubs'?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> hey James is that photo with the bumpstops cut? How much gap do you have now between the two 'nubs'?


I trimmed them a little. There's like 5-10mm now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is it ok to heat it with the timing belt still on tho?


I wouldnt apply heat that close. The radiant heat from that pulley would burn your belt. Or at least warp it. 

Have you tried a simple EZ-out?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



warranty225cpe said:


> I wouldnt apply heat that close. The radiant heat from that pulley would burn your belt. Or at least warp it.
> 
> Have you tried a simple EZ-out?


No but I have just about everything else haha


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> No but I have just about everything else haha


I highly suggest it. When I helped CoachVtt fix his broken motor mount bolt, it came right out. Almost as soon as the tool started spinning.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



warranty225cpe said:


> I highly suggest it. When I helped CoachVtt fix his broken motor mount bolt, it came right out. Almost as soon as the tool started spinning.


I have a set of extractors...currently the tip of one is now stuck in the one that was originally sheared. Good news is it was backing out before it snapped. Not sure if that's good tho as a hardened tip is now in the bolt:banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have a set of extractors...currently the tip of one is now stuck in the one that was originally sheared. Good news is it was backing out before it snapped. Not sure if that's good tho as a hardened tip is now in the bolt:banghead:


Ouch.. Hello #monkeywrench


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Ouch.. Hello #monkeywrench


No worry I'm torching the car tonight


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

11 months later...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

All of that wood to get in and out of yer garage!:laugh: Looks amazing though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> All of that wood to get in and out of yer garage!:laugh: Looks amazing though.


That's a 2" lip and the driveway is sinking haha. Better believe I need every damn piece lol. And thanks:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> All of that wood to get in and out of yer garage!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> That's a 2" lip and the driveway is sinking haha. Better believe I need every damn piece lol. And thanks:beer:


... And the caption is: "subterranean mobile about to be launched". 

We better start thinking about portable hood ramps for eventual road conditions. :laugh: :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ... And the caption is: "subterranean mobile about to be launched".
> 
> We better start thinking about portable hood ramps for eventual road conditions. :laugh: :heart:


Those short pieces are staying in the hatch for any roadside needs :laugh: Thanks again for getting those ball joints to me in time. 
Taking it to get stg 2 Monday and then inspected and an alignment and she's done:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


>


 I just raised it if that makes you happy...14mm to be specific. Now it drives with very little rubbing:laugh:








And heres my bumper sitting on my sinking driveway


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Stunning!!!! I love it!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> Stunning!!!! I love it!!


Thanks!
Heres 2 more...I need another dslr so I can take real pictures


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I just raised it if that makes you happy...14mm to be specific. Now it drives with very little rubbing:laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Thing turned out sick, well done!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Love it and looks great
But one thing id say about height for rear is at least get it to sit even wheel gap to the front


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Still way too low James, but I do like the new look! 

Can't wait to see it in a few weeks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



FatAce said:


> Thing turned out sick, well done!


Thanks:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



StateSideS3 said:


> Love it and looks great
> But one thing id say about height for rear is at least get it to sit even wheel gap to the front


I need to figure that out. Believe it or not the whole car is level. Bringing the front down would rake it a bit.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



[email protected] said:


> Still way too low James, but I do like the new look!
> 
> Can't wait to see it in a few weeks


Thanks Phil. I'm sure you'll like it better than last year....basically it shouldn't brake this time


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I need to figure that out. Believe it or not the whole car is level. Bringing the front down would rake it a bit.


Yea i know what you mean
Would give a nice aggressive look though doing that


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I need to figure that out. Believe it or not the whole car is level. Bringing the front down would rake it a bit.


Rake!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

The rake should also help with 'subteraneo-dynamics' when transitioning under ground (don't wiki it, I just came up with the word, as there was no practical use for it... until Jame's car).


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> The rake should also help with 'subteraneo-dynamics' when transitioning under ground (don't wiki it, I just came up with the word, as there was no practical use for it... until Jame's car).


lmao


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Lmao you guys are all nuts :laugh: when I get the car back and before the alignment ill spin the fronts down some and see what I get. I have 5mm spacers so ill try an et+10 up front and that should give me enough clearance to go down 10mm or so. If that clears and there's no rubbing then ill get some 40mm adapters and call it a day :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> The rake should also help with 'subteraneo-dynamics' when transitioning under ground (don't wiki it, I just came up with the word, as there was no practical use for it... until Jame's car).


Why haven't you made it a definition on urban dictionary yet?!?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

With about a week till h20 its coming down to the line. All I really need is an inspection and alignment. Its getting close


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Big thanks to all my friends who helped get this pos back together in time for h20! I'm glad to say it made it down and back with no issues and no more broken parts than what it left with:laugh:. Time to get cracking on that 2013-14 list of things to work on:banghead:
































Also had a blast seeing everyone and meeting a few new guys as well:wave:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Looking good.


Thanks man


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Had a great time James, and I must say... enjoyed the lack of pink this year :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Had a great time James, and I must say... enjoyed the lack of pink this year :laugh:


As did I. It was great to meet your girl as well. And as for the wheels I dont se anything as obnoxious in the future :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Some pics that Doug and Jeff took 
















































Im happy with the rear....front end needs to go down and out:facepalm:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

It looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> It looks fantastic!!!!


 Thanks!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Some ic: from today


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good! Also I figured out my washer fluid issue, yours is probably having the same issue. The problem is this plug dropped an inch and all the fluid drained. So I replugged it and put some black ductape on it for extra protection.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> Looks good! Also I figured out my washer fluid issue, yours is probably having the same issue. The problem is this plug dropped an inch and all the fluid drained. So I replugged it and put some black ductape on it for extra protection.


Sweet I'll have to fill it with water and see if it leaks from the same spot. Time to start fixing all these stupid little things again:banghead:


----------



## Aseph (Feb 13, 2007)

Sick build man! You and Dannyboi's builds are pulling me in lol. I've been planning on getting an FD3S RX7 by the end of the year but then I saw your car and that blinded me a bit now I want both lol. BTW I thought those pink wheels were dope but honestly you could've done any color and pulled it off I think.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Aseph said:


> Sick build man! You and Dannyboi's builds are pulling me in lol. I've been planning on getting an FD3S RX7 by the end of the year but then I saw your car and that blinded me a bit now I want both lol. BTW I thought those pink wheels were dope but honestly you could've done any color and pulled it off I think.


Thanks haha. And you're welcome. Come to the dark side you must


----------



## ALEXANDRO QATTRO (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice car, like the valve cover!)))


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



ALEXANDRO QATTRO said:


> Nice car, like the valve cover!)))


Danke:beer:


----------



## ALEXANDRO QATTRO (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm from Russia, I go to the Audi A3 Quattro, periodically stop by and look at your projects, they are very interesting, but we have little to get one with little to do))) Here is how we live


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



ALEXANDRO QATTRO said:


> I'm from Russia, I go to the Audi A3 Quattro, periodically stop by and look at your projects, they are very interesting, but we have little to get one with little to do))) Here is how we live


Stuck around and check out everyone's cars! Steve has an s3 and used to have a TT and he's a regular on here


----------



## ALEXANDRO QATTRO (Oct 11, 2013)

No I did not C3 and the usual Quattro,,, intake manifold from the Audi TT,,, throttle too, is worth intercooler from S4, exhaust redone completely, the chip tyunning done, is true here in Russia sadness,,, S3, and there is little,,,, and bring out a rasstamozhkoy expensive,,, have to do from what is,,, even normal wheel disks can not be bought,,, that's it! too soon here cer theme of his


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Well hopefully you can find more parts. 




So today I found the reason why my car has been in hard limp. Turns out the one resistor landed on the exhaust manifold and melted into nothing. Gotta grab another connector and order another resistor and I should be set!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

forget the connector if you're just going to resistor it anyway, trim back the wires connect them with a new resistor, re-wrap it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

I could do that. I just like the idea of being able to put it back to stock if need be (.000001% chance of ever happening)


----------



## Aseph (Feb 13, 2007)

Yo Played this is off topic but worth a mention I think....I just checked out your Radio Flyer thread, that thing is dope! Love the plaid fabric, kinda wish that wood was still on it but I imagine its tons lower without it!

Back on topic 

I'm sure I missed it a ways back but whats next for your whip??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Aseph said:


> Yo Played this is off topic but worth a mention I think....I just checked out your Radio Flyer thread, that thing is dope! Love the plaid fabric, kinda wish that wood was still on it but I imagine its tons lower without it!
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> I'm sure I missed it a ways back but whats next for your whip??


Thanks lol. And who knows. I never know what to do next


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Big thanks to all my friends who helped get this pos back together in time for h20! I'm glad to say it made it down and back with no issues and no more broken parts than what it left with:laugh:. Time to get cracking on that 2013-14 list of things to work on:banghead:


This is pure sex right there :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Converted2VW said:


> This is pure sex right there :thumbup:


thanks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forgot to post these I guess. Old news for some


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fixed my wiring issues... My ABS wire ripped and I cut and resoldered the connections. Also I melted the plug and resistor for the n249 that put me in hard limp. Soldered on a new connector and as soon as my resistor arrives I'll plug it in and see if that fixes it. 

Be warned FEQ replacement axles from ECS do fit but however they are thicker in width. Because of this they DO NOT CLEAR the headlight leveling sensor. This winter I will be removing the bracket and trimming it to clear. As of now it makes this horrible squealing noise but other than rubbing the paint off it seems drivable. 


Also BEN I found my washer leak. I cut the line to the aliens and plugged it, but not well enough apparently:laugh:. I tightened the clamp and applied silicone. If it holds the water I put in to test then I should be golden:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Also BEN I found my washer leak. I cut the line to the aliens and plugged it, but not well enough apparently:laugh:. I tightened the clamp and applied silicone. If it holds the water I put in to test then I should be golden:thumbup:



haha that would do it! I put a screw in mine to plug the line.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> haha that would do it! I put a screw in mine to plug the line.


Yeah I used a big set screw and a hose clamp around it.


----------



## Aseph (Feb 13, 2007)

Man your car is looking good! Nice pics!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Aseph said:


> Man your car is looking good! Nice pics!


Thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Contemplating on whether or not to keep the twits.....help me decide
:thumbupr:thumbdown:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Personally, I love them :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

They do look good on your car. What would your next choice be?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> They do look good on your car. What would your next choice be?


Idk but I'll figure that out if someone buys them:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DeckManDubs said:


> Personally, I love them :thumbup:


Thanks Noah :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

They certainly look good on your car.. but there's always something else out there to find if you're bored of them too. I know there was a local guy looking for a set of twists if you want me to send him your way


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Some LM's would fit well


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Neb said:


> They certainly look good on your car.. but there's always something else out there to find if you're bored of them too. I know there was a local guy looking for a set of twists if you want me to send him your way


Sure have him get in touch. Maybe we can make something work ha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DeckManDubs said:


> Some LM's would fit well


LM's are up there. Basically I want something multi piece with a lip and a bbs cap in the center


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Get some RA's and split them into 18's lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Basically I want something multi piece with a lip and a *bbs cap in the center*


At least you know what you want.:laugh: 

Find some style 5's. 18"s are a little difficult to track down, but would look great.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Get some RA's and split them into 18's lol


Id like something easier. Split, refinish tires. Once I graduate then I can have a nice set of wheels


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> At least you know what you want.:laugh:
> 
> Find some style 5's. 18"s are a little difficult to track down, but would look great.


trying to stick to 5x100.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

First thing on the winter to do list...remove the front leveling sensor. ECS states that FEQ axles fit and they do...unless you're low:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wheels are officially FS/FT:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Someone make the weather get warmer so I can stop being lazy and work on my car:laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Come move to SD and we can wrench away over a few beers anytime of year 🍻


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



chaldowhiteboy said:


> Come move to SD and we can wrench away over a few beers anytime of year 🍻


Beers are a must. I didn't know there was any other way


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry, just popped in because I heard ":beer:"

:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Come move to SD and we can wrench away over a few beers anytime of year 


seriously considering a SD relocation in my future :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



warranty225cpe said:


> Sorry, just popped in because I heard ":beer:"
> 
> :laugh:


Gotta love beer


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DougLoBue said:


> seriously considering a SD relocation in my future :thumbup:


Only if James and I can come with


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Been a while since I updated this


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Haven't updated this in a while. Lots of small things coming together for the spring. Also still trying to sell the twists so I can pick up my new wheels  More updates to come later


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

you seriously have some explaining to do..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



chaldowhiteboy said:


> you seriously have some explaining to do..


In good time haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Started ripping into the harness to find my ground issue. Thats going to be harder than expected. 
-Bumper goes to paint monday
-Secret project started
-Ordering silicone hoses to fix the catch can issue


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Keep the TT badge on! I wish I did .. Peer pressure made me shave it and I don't like it. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



racin2redline said:


> Keep the TT badge on! I wish I did .. Peer pressure made me shave it and I don't like it. :thumbup:


2nd


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Maybe...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Bumper is in the body shop. Getting the original plate holes filled and then getting resprayed. The guy was so confused by how I'm mounting my US plate ha. I gave up explaining :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Good to see everyone still up to the sameold 
Hows everyone been ??? Max ,doug, everyone ????


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



01ttgt28 said:


> Good to see everyone still up to the sameold
> Hows everyone been ??? Max ,doug, everyone ????


I'm good. Those nuts are still building their race cars


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



PLAYED TT said:


> I'm good. Those nuts are still building their race cars


Building racecars is a Long Island thing lol. Ya know the only place where there's no racetrack without crossing bridges..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



racin2redline said:


> Building racecars is a Long Island thing lol. Ya know the only place where there's no racetrack without crossing bridges..


Well yeah it wouldn't be fun if it didn't make sense :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well yeah it wouldn't be fun if it made sense :laugh:


ftfy

I tend to shy away from the word racecar... I own a hairdresser's deathtrap.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DougLoBue said:


> ftfy
> 
> I tend to shy away from the word racecar... I own a hairdresser's deathtrap.


#hairdresserdeathtrap


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> Good to see everyone still up to the sameold
> Hows everyone been ??? Max ,doug, everyone ????


Holding down the western front 




PLAYED TT said:


> I'm good. Those nuts are still building their race cars


Cone killers.... 



racin2redline said:


> Building racecars is a Long Island thing lol. Ya know the only place where there's no racetrack without crossing bridges..


lol



PLAYED TT said:


> #hairdresserdeathtrap


LMAO!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Doug I think we need #hairdresserdeathtrap stickers made! I'm sure even Noah would rock one even though it adds an ounce of weight:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



PLAYED TT said:


> Doug I think we need #hairdresserdeathtrap stickers made! I'm sure even Noah would rock one even though it adds an ounce of weight:laugh:


One ounce of weight but 10hp! Count me in!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DeckManDubs said:


> One ounce of weight but 10hp! Count me in!


Lmao. You have a text btw. Need an opinion before I cut out end brackets for the bar.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Taking final measurements and calculating angles on my latest project. Next week I will have some pictures up hopefully. I'm extremely excited about this and I'm sure everyone else will love it as well
Waiting for the plasma CNC to get fixed so I can cut out brackets for my second project that I'm also exited about and goes hand in hand with the first...more to come later


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Taking final measurements and calculating angles on my latest project. Next week I will have some pictures up hopefully. I'm extremely excited about this and I'm sure everyone else will love it as well
> Waiting for the plasma CNC to get fixed so I can cut out brackets for my second project that I'm also exited about and goes hand in hand with the first...more to come later



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Taking final measurements and calculating angles on my latest project. Next week I will have some pictures up hopefully. I'm extremely excited about this and I'm sure everyone else will love it as well
> Waiting for the plasma CNC to get fixed so I can cut out brackets for my second project that I'm also exited about and goes hand in hand with the first...more to come later


Tease much??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Boulderhead said:


> Tease much??


What's the fun if I just tell everyone:laugh: 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

i think i know eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



lucpost said:


> i think i know eace:


Lies


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Some pics may be up later tonight.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well for those of you who have been wondering what I've been up to lately now you'll know
OEM








My DIY


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DeckManDubs said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Time to catch up


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello, my name is Jealousy.






Seriously, you're going overboard. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



chaldowhiteboy said:


> Hello, my name is Jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think this is overboard just wait....


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

very nice, i like custom work 

Please explain the last pic  it looks like autocad to me


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



peter139 said:


> very nice, i like custom work
> 
> Please explain the last pic  it looks like autocad to me


Yup it's autodesk cad. I'll post that nonsense In a week or two once I finish it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well here ya go guys. Just have to apply some sound deadening and then get it carpeted!
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/vwwhore/13470342644" title="Untitled by James, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7356/13470342644_8cde87122a.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Untitled"></a>
Now to finish these
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/vwwhore/13470347444" title="Untitled by James, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3747/13470347444_52ef8d892a.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/vwwhore/13469985925" title="Untitled by James, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3676/13469985925_61c87284c7.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

that rear seat delete is....beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



Jayizdaman said:


> that rear seat delete is....beautiful :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks


Well done James!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



DeckManDubs said:


> Well done James!!!


Thanks Noah!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

sweet dude, cant wait to see it in person


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*



L33t A2 said:


> sweet dude, cant wait to see it in person


Thanks James


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread (Better Late Then Never)*

Well the work on my seat delete has come to a halt. My angle grinder died and no one within an hour has another Milwaukee one in stock 
In other news my bumper should be done next week (fingers crossed) 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So Im hoping this solved my limp mode:facepalm:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/vwwhore/13631426235" title="Untitled by James, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3723/13631426235_b25b06a2d5_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>
And this is in for good. Going to have to adjust the rear mount a little 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/vwwhore/13631785494" title="Untitled by James, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/13631785494_fc4273231f_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/vwwhore/13631435755" title="Untitled by James, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3697/13631435755_0857317e22_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Another Played Build Thread*

How did the paint end up matching?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*

It matches better then my other bumper did! Haha it's fine. Now I just need to make it run right:banghead:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Another Played Build Thread*

Still issues with the fuel trim?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



DeckManDubs said:


> Still issues with the fuel trim?


I cleared and scanned it. Only code that came back was for the deleted SAI. Once I drive it and scan it again I'll know for sure if I'm good or not. Hoping all the bugs got worked out


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*

Well some updates.








I picked up this 42DD catback for a great deal. All I need to do is adjust the tips and it's good as new. 

Soon to come new rotors and hawk pads. Then I'll feel safe driving it after an alignment. 

Also I'm done trying to sell the twists. Nobody seems to want them and those that do are offering half or less so looks like I'm keeping them for another season. Oh and I raised the car 1/2" and 3/4" to stop the rubbing


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Very nice James :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



DeckManDubs said:


> Very nice James :thumbup:


Thanks Noah


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Another Played Build Thread*



PLAYED TT said:


> I picked up this 42DD catback for a great deal. All I need to do is adjust the tips and it's good as new.


Nice pick up, those tips look good!



Rob


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



Rford71 said:


> Nice pick up, those tips look good!
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob! They took a bit of work and aren't perfect but I'm happy with them


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*

Twists are gone. More or less traded for these


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Another Played Build Thread*

I like those👍, are you going to powder coat them a different color?


Rob


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



Rford71 said:


> I like those👍, are you going to powder coat them a different color?
> 
> 
> Rob


Nope leaving them as is. 2 will need to be refinished from curbage but they will probably stay the same shade.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice trade James! These will look awesome in your car, and I'm glad there is no pink plans for these..


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Another Played Build Thread*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice trade James! These will look awesome in your car, and I'm glad there is no pink plans for these..


:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice trade James! These will look awesome in your car, and I'm glad there is no pink plans for these..


For now


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

They on yet?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



DeckManDubs said:


> They on yet?


Negatory. Too busy getting drunk :beer: I have bolts and they will go on tomorrow so I can measure for spacers. I'm going to go for a flush semi functional Motorsport look. If there is such a thing ha


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the wheels on :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



Neb said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to see the wheels on :beer:


Thanks Ben


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking good man. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*

Thanks guys


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about James !!! It looks like your car now, not like you stole her keys... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That's what I'm talking about James !!! It looks like your car now, not like you stole her keys... :thumbup::thumbup:


Haha thanks Max.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Why is it not on the ground yet?!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



DeckManDubs said:


> Why is it not on the ground yet?!


Because I still need to do rotors and order spacers. If I put it on the ground I'll just have to put it back in the air before I can drive it :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

weak.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



DeckManDubs said:


> weak.


I know. Waiting for my real paycheck to come in


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I know. Waiting for my real paycheck to come in


fair enough :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



DeckManDubs said:


> fair enough :thumbup:


I'm lazy jeez ok? :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

You get those spacers and lugs yet?!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



DeckManDubs said:


> You get those spacers and lugs yet?!


No lol. Ordering rotors this week


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

does it fit mk4? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



L33t A2 said:


> does it fit mk4? :laugh:


Bro it's a TT. Pretty much a MKIV golf. It all bolts right up


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

L33t A2 said:


> does it fit mk4? :laugh:





PLAYED TT said:


> Bro it's a TT. Pretty much a MKIV golf. It all bolts right up


with the right amount of lube


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



Doooglasss said:


> with the right amount of lube


Exactly. As long as the muffler bearing is lubed you'll be ok


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Devostator said:


> cool
> Gold hands!


:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*Another Played Build Thread*



DeckManDubs said:


> :sly:


Lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Let the H2oi 2015 prep commence :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

First thing on my list is to refinish the 3.2 valence that Ramono gave me. I'll be trying this Eastwood resurfacer to see how it works. Since everyone loves black plastic I may do a write up on it for everyone. 
http://www.eastwood.com/ew-plastic-resurfacer-matte-black-aerosol.html
Should be stopping by and getting a can Friday :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So is that an actual paint? As in, could you use it to cover bondo to have black? Or will it only work over top of plastic.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait, wait, WAIT! James your actually doing work on the TT other than waxing the garage art


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> So is that an actual paint? As in, could you use it to cover bondo to have black? Or will it only work over top of plastic.


Nope it only works on bare plastic. So grilles valences and such. I'll do a test on my old 5 bar grille with painters tape so you can see a side by side result.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Wait, wait, WAIT! James your actually doing work on the TT other than waxing the garage art


I know weird right :screwy:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm curious to see how that works. My grille needs that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> I'm curious to see how that works. My grille needs that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone's does lol. Like I said I'll do a test on my old grille first to see how it works


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So the valence turned out great. I'll have to post a pic when the sun comes out again...if it ever does lol. The newest update is I got perfume beer for Doug and James and Doug will get his seats that have been sitting in my dining room for the past 4 months in a week haha.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> The newest update is I got perfume beer for Doug and James and Doug will get his seats that have been sitting in my dining room for the past 4 months in a week haha.


lol

Dougs favorite!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> lol
> 
> Dougs favorite!


I died with the ****ting flowers comment :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Did you also pick up his favorite wine coolers?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> So the valence turned out great. I'll have to post a pic


You used the Eastwood product? show some before and after pics, very interested.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

L33t A2 said:


> You used the Eastwood product? show some before and after pics, very interested.


Needs more pictures :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Did you also pick up his favorite wine coolers?


Nope lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> You used the Eastwood product? show some before and after pics, very interested.


I'll bring the can up if you need some


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Needs more pictures :wave:


I'm bad with pictures...and multi-quoting on tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm bad with pictures...and multi-quoting on tapatalk


Side effects of perfume beer.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm bad with pictures


You best start making use of that camera dood. 

Also needs moar TT action


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Side effects of perfume beer.


You have no idea. I'll mail you one lol. Not even kidding


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> You best start making use of that camera dood.
> 
> Also needs moar TT action


It's the whole uploading and linking thing that takes too long


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> You have no idea. I'll mail you one lol. Not even kidding


No thanks, do not want to taint my scotch


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> No thanks, do not want to taint my scotch


Then it's in the fridge until I see you again haha


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Then it's in the fridge until I see you again haha


Perfect, well when Doug, James and I visit to get you to put your wheels and brakes on I'll make Doug drink it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Perfect, well when Doug, James and I visit to get you to put your wheels and brakes on I'll make Doug drink it


Bring a tire machine too...as long as you can balance them too...and if you're lucky I'll pay you in gentleman jack...or Jamison. Doug can poop the flowers lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Bring a tire machine too...as long as you can balance them too...and if you're lucky I'll pay you in gentleman jack...or Jamison. Doug can poop the flowers lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


>


After much consideration I'm going to mount the 245/35's on my wheels and see how they look. I see it as 2 less tires to buy at this point:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> After much consideration I'm going to mount the 245/35's on my wheels and see how they look. I see it as 2 less tires to buy at this point:beer:


About time you get this thing rolling


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> After much consideration I'm going to mount the 245/35's on my wheels and see how they look. I see it as 2 less tires to buy at this point:beer:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fvck yeah man. Get some real man rubber on there!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> About time you get this thing rolling


Ha rolling. Wheels with tires. I get it :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doooglasss said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fvck yeah man. Get some real man rubber on there!


Not sure if 35 series counts as a real sidewall but it's not a stretched tire ha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Rating so far










Need more tire!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey it's a step up. I'll put 215/40's on it if you'd rather see that


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hey it's a step up. I'll put 215/40's on it if you'd rather see that


I think a 165 would be a better setup


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> I think a 165 would be a better setup


With 75 series sidewalls:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> With 75 series sidewalls:laugh:


You wont.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
So prove me wrong


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> You wont.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I actually won't do that lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Been a while since I've updated this
Untitled by old school vr6, on Flickr
No more stretchy tires
Untitled by old school vr6, on Flickr
Untitled by old school vr6, on Flickr
Untitled by old school vr6, on Flickr


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

About time. One step closer for you to forget about any considerations about selling! :laugh:

what size wheel setup did you go with? I see 245/35...19s? 

either way, Looks good man! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> About time. One step closer for you to forget about any considerations about selling! :laugh:
> 
> what size wheel setup did you go with? I see 245/35...19s?
> 
> either way, Looks good man! :thumbup:


Yeah yeah I know lol. They're 245/35 on 18x8. The rear tires from my twists :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yay! No stretch! Yay!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks good, but does it move


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looks good, but does it move


Thats what she said? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I do like the wheels and that size tire looks perfect on it!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicely done James! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Tempes_TT said:


> Thats what she said? :laugh::laugh:


Phrasing!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> You best start making use of that camera dood.
> 
> Also needs moar TT action


Now you can see the plastic resurfacer on the valence 


20v master said:


> Yay! No stretch! Yay!


Hell just froze over :laugh:


DeckManDubs said:


> Looks good, but does it move


Yes...individual parts of it do move


Converted2VW said:


> I do like the wheels and that size tire looks perfect on it!


Thanks!


Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nicely done James! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Max:beer:



Multi quoting not done on tapatalk:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well its been a hectic few months...graduated college, got a job, moved halfway across the country to a place where car shows and modified cars seem to not exist. Picked up up a new daily to beat on. 
Untitled by James, on Flickr
Untitled by James, on Flickr
Needless to say the TT is still in PA and I won't be getting around to it for a while. I guess you could say this is the initial "Time to let it go." Never thought I'd say that but its just going to sit. 




By the way Kansas is really flat. Just filling everyone in since I'm sure no ones ever been there:laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Another Played Build Thread*

NO, you can't get rid of the TT to drive around in a Subaru commuter car. That's just not right in so many ways James.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

That Subaru is the most generic thing I've seen in a long time around these parts 
I hope you find the motivation to keep the TT
Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am on the "sell it" side of the influence. I have heard ideas for the future though, and I 100% support them!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Booo, what's next? A Wife, 3 kids, and a minivan... TT must stay


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Booo, what's next? A Wife, 3 kids, and a avant... TT must stay


Fixed...

But I understand his reasoning. I hardly ever move mine anymore because of stupid issues. It's sad to see I sit but I can't justify selling it. Every time I sit in it I can't wait to drive it again. 
Plus it costs me next to nothing to keep and I really don't love any new cars (I can afford) 


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I am on the "sell it" side of the influence. I have heard ideas for the future though, and I 100% support them!


this!!! Sell it and come to the dark side...:vampire:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Booo, what's next? A Wife, 3 kids, and a minivan... TT must stay


Sounds about right 




Morio said:


> this!!! Sell it and come to the dark side...:vampire:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

marcus_aurelius said:


> booo, what's next? A husband, 3 cats, and a new beetle convertible... Tt must stay


fixed


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I missed a lot on here haha. I'm thinking a car that begins with p and ends with orsche should replace it


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wow I missed a lot on here haha. I'm thinking a car that begins with p and ends with orsche should replace it


make sure its a turbo


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

TwinTurbo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Rford71 said:


> TwinTurbo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

All the turbos! Haha


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The answer always is MORE TURBO!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well it's been a fun 6 years...
Untitled by James, on Flickr


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well it's been a fun 6 years...
> Untitled by James, on Flickr


Ouch... 

With how much these go for, and assuming how much money you put into it, I would have kept it and passed it down to someone at least lol. 

What's the next project anyways?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Ouch...
> 
> With how much these go for, and assuming how much money you put into it, I would have kept it and passed it down to someone at least lol.
> 
> What's the next project anyways?


It went to a good home. Now James can get into a P-car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Noah bought it so it'll have a good home. I'm debating between bad decisions such as a Cayman S, S3, or a Chevy Colorado with the Duramax and use it to tow a race car. Possibly cheap heap of crap Miata to auto cross with friends. Stuff like that


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Noah bought it so it'll have a good home. I'm debating between bad decisions such as a Cayman S, S3, or a Chevy Colorado with the Duramax and use it to tow a race car. Possibly cheap heap of crap Miata to auto cross with friends. Stuff like that


Spec Miata's are fun, turbo ones are silly fun. My vote is truck and trailer with race car :wave:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

PLAYED TT said:


> Noah bought it so it'll have a good home. I'm debating between bad decisions such as a Cayman S, S3, or a Chevy Colorado with the Duramax and use it to tow a race car. Possibly cheap heap of crap Miata to auto cross with friends. Stuff like that


Cayman S hands down!


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Noah bought it so it'll have a good home. I'm debating between bad decisions such as *2016 RS3*


Fixed for ya :beer: Although.. I think my wife's C30 with a K16 turbo and a few other bolt ons put would put it to shame :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh wait I forgot golf R. Add that to the list because it's an s3 but 10k cheaper haha


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

porsche


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh wait I forgot golf R. Add that to the list because it's an s3 but 10k cheaper haha


it's definitely not a s3... sit in both and tell me they are the same car. golf r interior can't come close to the s3. unfortunately s3 doesn't come manual.. golf R does

plus golf R and s3 are basically same idea as the mk1 TT was. 
don't you want to graduate to a completely different platform? (away from haldex) 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> porsche


I still feel as if I would want a garage for a Porsche. Isn't there a bible quote saying "thou shall not own a Porsche without a garage to store it in" or something like that :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

racin2redline said:


> it's definitely not a s3... sit in both and tell me they are the same car. golf r interior can't come close to the s3. unfortunately s3 doesn't come manual.. golf R does
> 
> plus golf R and s3 are basically same idea as the mk1 TT was.
> don't you want to graduate to a completely different platform? (away from haldex)
> ...


I actually prefer the golf r dash to the s3. I'm all for minimalistic but the vast amounts of plastic remind me of my Subaru. As far as the s3 goes I also prefer the golfs headroom and as you mentioned manual trans. Since this would be a daily still it seems like a good option if I want to remain with a single vehicle versus a daily and toy car and it's hard to beat awd for a daily. I would want to test drive both (I drove a gti and a a3) but I know they won't compare. However the motor and drivetrain are the same and on the same chassis so my best guess is the trans and price tag will be the major factors. A fully loaded golf r is around $40k and the same optioned s3 is around $50k.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Noah seems to be taking pretty good care of her. Ill let him post some updates!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Noah seems to be taking pretty good care of her. Ill let him post some updates!


So got the TT up on the lift last night to start work on it, by the way James it was a royal PiTA even with the lift!!! Subterranean TT strikes again! 










Fist off time for some Slotted front rotors and Porsche Boxster Calipers with the Phenix Engineering Titanium brackets. 










Had a spare set of VF Engineering Mounts that were collecting dust so those will keep the drivetrain locked down.










Have my old H&R Ultra Lows that were replaced on the Track TT with new ones a while back. With over 100,000 miles these still rode fantastic! 

More updates soon!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey Noah, do you not sell those Porsche Caliper Brackets on your website? Can't seem to find them.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Hey Noah, do you not sell those Porsche Caliper Brackets on your website? Can't seem to find them.


I only made two sets for my track car and planned on having a spare. No one would shell out the money for the Titanium anyways. You can get adapters from Apikol that are made out of steel that will do the trick that are not deep into the five figure range. Took 50 hours to machine the two sets up and about $1200 in tooling.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

TheDeckMan said:


> I only made two sets for my track car and planned on having a spare. No one would shell out the money for the Titanium anyways. You can get adapters from Apikol that are made out of steel that will do the trick that are not deep into the five figure range. Took 50 hours to machine the two sets up and about $1200 in tooling.


Jesus that's insane 

I see your point, that would be a very small audience to market that to.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Great to hear the TT went to a good home. Nice progress Noah!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

L33t A2 said:


> Great to hear the TT went to a good home. Nice progress Noah!


:thumbup::thumbup: Was a blast catching up New Years :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm just seeing this now lol. Keep it up:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm just seeing this now lol. Keep it up:beer:


Yeah, other than moving it in and out of the garage to do other work I have not started tearing into it. Work and some house work has been keeping me busy. Shooting to do everything in the next three weeks to be able to take it on a road trip in April to Raleigh, NC.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Yeah, other than moving it in and out of the garage to do other work I have not started tearing into it. Work and some house work has been keeping me busy. Shooting to do everything in the next three weeks to be able to take it on a road trip in April to Raleigh, NC.


That sounds like a nice little trip!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

jetta2.8 said:


> That sounds like a nice little trip!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, should be a good shake down :laugh: TT's road trip so much better than the 911


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TheDeckMan said:


> Yeah, should be a good shake down :laugh: TT's road trip so much better than the 911


I just realized my iPad is signed in under my alter ego :laugh: :vampire:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I just realized my iPad is signed in under my alter ego :laugh: :vampire:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Ordered up tires today. Got some new brake lines being made. This warm weather is getting me pumped to start wrenching again rather than doing house work


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TheDeckMan said:


> Ordered up tires today. Got some new brake lines being made. This warm weather is getting me pumped to start wrenching again rather than doing house work


Nice! 245/35 not doing it for ya? Lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nice! 245/35 not doing it for ya? Lol


Nope, got something more sensible


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Well made some progress on the TT, finished up making a set of adjustable rear sway bar endlinks out of 7075 Aluminum. Why 7075-T6? Because for the extra cost of a few dollars to gain 45%+ yield strength with a small reduction in corrosion resistance which can easily be solved with anodizing it makes sense. This help ensure the strength of the threads that the rod end threads into. 










The NT05's showed up the other day so being that today was nice I shot down to the tire shop to have them tossed on the BBS's, the RC's will get some tires soon enough. 




























Looks like these cheap $5 heims need replacement as they rattle like coins in a can, why some companies sell products with un-tested components still puzzles the hell out of me, just because they can draw something up in SolidWorks does not mean they can design a good product  I digress and will replace these with FK JMX series as I have had great luck with over 50k miles on the PTFE ones on the track car without issue. 

And so it begins









Next up, brakes, mounts and suspension overhaul.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

good progress


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> good progress


I know right?!

:beer::beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Very good progress! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Today's project is to re-condition these control arms and install some Phenix GT1 control arm bushings as well as R32 rears. This will make for an easy swap out later this week when the H&R's go in.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

After some sand blasting, some fresh paint on the control arms prior to new bushings











VF pendulum mount with some upgraded Phenix GT1 bushings, nothing like a little increase in NVH but not having to worry ever again about oil/road grime eating the poly bushings and having to re-tap the transmission. Been there done that


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome work there Noah and Keep pumping love into her!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Max! Things are moving along nicely. Hoping to have her sorted out in the next three weeks and on the road. Between work and renovations and wedding season starting, time truly flys!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Pump pump pump!!! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

#savetheaviators :laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Those bushings look badass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> #savetheaviators :laugh:


:thumbup: :beer::beer:



Converted2VW said:


> Those bushings look badass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Haha thread title change! :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Haha thread title change! :laugh:


Could combine the "Refinement and Played TT" into the ultimate #savetheaviators thread :laugh: That would be a combined thread of lacking color.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I have a feeling that's not possible. Hell changing a title is borderline impossible with these moderators  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TheDeckMan said:


> Could combine the "Refinement and Played TT" into the ultimate #savetheaviators thread :laugh: That would be a combined thread of lacking color.


An aviator colored black hole?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> An aviator colored black hole?


Mind....blown!! :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> An aviator colored black hole?





20v master said:


> Mind....blown!! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TheDeckMan said:


>


You would unknowingly have to buy more as they gravitate towards you :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> You would unknowingly have to buy more as they gravitate towards you :laugh:


I can see another one in the cards perhaps this year once Doug's Corrado is out of the garage :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Some more progress, finished up the control arms pressing out the old bushings one final paint coat and putting some new R32 and the GT1 bushings in. Never have I fought so hard removing the original bushings  










I always like to use appliance epoxy on items like this as it takes a beating and holds up great


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Adding an extra set? Trey were capsized with POR15 when I took them out a few years ago


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

If you want to ratchet it up a bit more, replace those OEM rear bushes with these: http://www.powerflexdirect.com/audi...one-rear-bushes-race-use-pff85-414-1637-p.asp

I would NOT use these (too many people have posted issues trying to install/use these): http://www.powerflexdirect.com/audi...ront-wishbone-rear-bushes-pff3-610-1635-p.asp


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Adding an extra set? Trey were capsized with POR15 when I took them out a few years ago


Yeah James, these are another set I picked up and decided to do so I can just swap everything over in a day.



MCPaudiTT said:


> If you want to ratchet it up a bit more, replace those OEM rear bushes with these: http://www.powerflexdirect.com/audi...one-rear-bushes-race-use-pff85-414-1637-p.asp
> 
> I would NOT use these (too many people have posted issues trying to install/use these): http://www.powerflexdirect.com/audi...ront-wishbone-rear-bushes-pff3-610-1635-p.asp


Thanks for the heads up Mike. For a street and even heavy track car the R32 ones do well enough in my experience. But might convert the track car over to a mono-ball setup with custom control arms next year depending on track funds.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Made some slow progress over the weekend. Got the rest of the suspension apart and started working on reconditioning the hubs. 



















Found the reason for the wheel speed sensor open circuit 




























Brake dust shields sand blasted and ready for trimming and paint. 









Got the rear inner fenders cleaned and ready for waxing / liner install










Pulled the R8 coils out and put some stock ones back in









And lastly made up some copper crush washers for the Boxster caliper banjo bolts


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Loving the attention to detail. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Romano wants the coil pack plates and hold downs


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:





Tempes_TT said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Loving the attention to detail. :beer:





20v master said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks guys! 

Got some final stuff sorted out this week with the front hubs with some sand blasting and re-painting. Made up some M10x1.0 Stainless Steel banjo bolts and Copper washers to use the line that I had made up a couple weeks ago. 

Test running aluminum banjo










Final product









Out with the old wheel bearings









New bearings, hubs, wheel speed sensors









FYI you can use MK4 hubs rather than buying the TT ones and save yourself a couple hundred dollars. Wheel bearings and hubs for the early TT's using the nut style axles are the same as the MK4's. The difference in the hubs is that the TT ones from the factory are welded ABS encoder rings and the Mk4's are bolt on. All off set and sizes are identical and confirmed. The later style using the bolt axles are the same as 20th Ae and R32.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

TheDeckMan said:


> FYI you can use MK4 hubs rather than buying the TT ones and save yourself a couple hundred dollars. Wheel bearings and hubs for the early TT's using the nut style axles are the same as the MK4's. The difference in the hubs is that the TT ones from the factory are welded ABS encoder rings and the Mk4's are bolt on. All off set and sizes are identical and confirmed. The later style using the bolt axles are the same as 20th Ae and R32.


Great tip/find! :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Great tip/find! :thumbup:


Took some work to get to the bottom of it, but once I had both MK4 and TT ones in my hand it was able to measure each one and figure out that they were the same other than how the ABS ring is held in. Should have done this a long time ago as the track TT has eaten 3 sets of OEM ones over the past couple years, could have saved some good coin!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Made some slow progress over the weekend. Got the rest of the suspension apart and started working on reconditioning the hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have some of them crush washers? Pretty please!!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Can I have some of them crush washers? Pretty please!!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Made some more progress tonight, front suspension is all back together and brakes are bolted on. Going to do lines tomorrow night and try to bang out some other small things while waiting on new rear hardware. 




























Pulled the rear seat delete out to put the back seats back in. 










Pulled the shift gate out to put the stock one back in.










Making sure to mark and double check all the hardware.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Was able to finish up some stainless sleeves to allow me to use regular flanged bolts for the VF dog bone mount.










While the socket head cap screws are nice and flush, they can prove to being problematic allowing contaminants around the head and the counter bore. This can cause some galvanic reaction with the oxidization of the mount making causing you to strip out the 6mm Allen when needing to pull the transmission. 










Stainless hardware and sleeves should solve this once and for all!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

TheDeckMan said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Got some final stuff sorted out this week with the front hubs with some sand blasting and re-painting. Made up some M10x1.0 Stainless Steel banjo bolts and Copper washers to use the line that I had made up a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...




I thought TT and R32 knuckles are considered "drop spindles" which also allow the tie rod to be flipped compared to a regular mk4 knuckle.
I don't really understand how they could be the same, unless you mean from a certain year or model, otherwise I'm pretty sure there are some differences


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The spindles (knuckles) are different, but the hubs are the same as well as the wheel bearing. Same spline, same offset, centerline ect.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> The spindles (knuckles) are different, but the hubs are the same as well as the wheel bearing. Same spline, same offset, centerline ect.


I thought the axles and therefore the hubs were different, not the spindles. You sure on that?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> I thought the axles and therefore the hubs were different, not the spindles. You sure on that?


Positive, everything has been measured and installed without issue. I do not have a MK4 axle to compare to a TT one but could measure back and forth if anyone wants to send me one. The post vin split uses the same hubs as R32 and 20th with the bolt style axles which are found on the 18" wheel cars. This is what I updated the track car to in order to see if they provide better life.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Positive, everything has been measured and installed without issue. I do not have a MK4 axle to compare to a TT one but could measure back and forth if anyone wants to send me one. The post vin split uses the same hubs as R32 and 20th with the bolt style axles which are found on the 18" wheel cars. This is what I updated the track car to in order to see if they provide better life.


So if all my hubs on my 01's are nut style axles, I can't put a set of these hubs on my 20thAE with bolt style axles without changing the outer joints of the FWD axles?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> So if all my hubs on my 01's are nut style axles, I can't put a set of these hubs on my 20thAE with bolt style axles without changing the outer joints of the FWD axles?


The later style hub has a large boss put on it for the bolt style axles. To update an 01 pre-44k vin to the late style you need :

2 Bolt style Hubs
You can use the after market ones here without issue
https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Drivetrain/Wheel_Bearings/ES2635783/
2 Bolt style Axles
2 Axle Bolts

Early style Hub for TT/MK4









Late style Hub note the center boss that is pressed in for post vin split and MK4 20th AE/R32


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> The spindles (knuckles) are different,*but the hubs are the same* as well as the wheel bearing.





TheDeckMan said:


> *The later style hub* has a large boss put on it for the bolt style axles. To update an 01 pre-44k vin to the late style you need :
> 
> *2 Bolt style Hubs*


I see the difference in the hubs now, but your original post threw me off. I'm thinking you meant the spindles are the same but the hubs are different and just twisted it around? :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> I see the difference in the hubs now, but your original post threw me off. I'm thinking you meant the spindles are the same but the hubs are different and just twisted it around? :thumbup:


The spindles between the MK4 and TT are different, but the hubs are the same.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> The spindles between the MK4 and TT are different, but the hubs are the same.


Are we calling things different names? You've shown the difference in hubs visually with the boss and without, but keep saying they're the same.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Are we calling things different names? You've shown the difference in hubs visually with the boss and without, but keep saying they're the same.


There are two different hubs and one style spindle. I think I got you all mixed up with what I was saying. I went back and amended the post above. The pre-vin split hubs do not have a boss and use the nut style axles, these can be replaced using MK4 5spd ones as they are also nut style hubs but at the normal price of $230/ea.

The post vin split uses the bolt style axles and hubs with the boss. These are the same as the MK4 20th AE and R32. 

Both pre and post vin splits use the same spindles (knuckles or uprights) however your accustomed to call them. The Mk4 spindles are different as well as the control arms/ball joints.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

ok, that makes sence now, I thought u meant the knuckle, my misunderstanding


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Okay, this got confusing. :laugh: I think we're all aware that Mk4 spindles (geometry) and arms (stamped steel) are different. No one here cares about those. :laugh:

There are two different hubs, based on axles style (nut vs bolt, one hub has the boss for the bolt, the other doesn't), but TT spindles *are all the same.* I think throwing Mk4 spindles into the discussion caused the confusion. Sorry for getting so far off topic beating this dead horse. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Okay, this got confusing. :laugh: I think we're all aware that Mk4 spindles (geometry) and arms (stamped steel) are different. No one here cares about those. :laugh:
> 
> There are two different hubs, based on axles style (nut vs bolt, one hub has the boss for the bolt, the other doesn't), but TT spindles *are all the same.* I think throwing Mk4 spindles into the discussion caused the confusion. Sorry for getting so far off topic beating this dead horse. :beer:


No problem, that is half the fun is figuring something out and passing it along as it is discovered in builds.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

This weekend proved good to make a push to finish the car. Some final interior and exterior stuff remains to be finished but overall pretty close to being ready for the road. 


Tackled the rear suspension first off 









Replaced the cheap heims on the Gruven arms with their bushing style for the time being.












Next up was to pull the rear sway bar that was in bad condition from moisture and blistering and rusting. The bushing mounts were pretty rusty.

















Had my old stock one from the track car kicking around still so tossed that in









Painted up the mounts









Got the arms all back in while waiting for the sway bar bushing brackets to dry









Torqued everything and marked









Put the new stainless lines in and stainless banjo's I made up in










Then pulled out the fuel rail to replace the plastic injector cups with some Phenix Engineering billet ones and replace the fuel lines.

















Video of pulling the cups out


Mmmm Billet 









Video of install, cylinder 1 was tight and wanted to make sure it was not cross threading



Pulled out the fuel lines to replace with some ethanol resistant ones. 









This is the measurement needed if you want to make some up.









Fuel lines in, been using this material ever since I bought my first TT back in '09

























New BKR7E's gaped at .028" 









All buttoned up










First thing this morning tossed in a set of some adjustable 7075-T6 rear end links I made up using FK rod ends which have proven to be the best in for all conditions from my experience in the other TT









Back on the ground at a more modest ride height with the new rubber


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome work. Sell this to me  I'll take care of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Gorgeous and great job documenting everything. :beer: eace::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Gorgeous and great job documenting everything. :beer: eace::beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So got in both Uro Tuning and USP coolant parts, decided to run the USP one as it has an o-ring for better sealing than a gasket. 









































































Took some work to clean up the casting on the USP head flange to prevent any sealing/flow issues and ensure no casting flash would make it into the coolant system. The junction fitting for the upper radiator hose is a Uro Tuning one, did some work as you can see on the inside and outside to clean and smooth it out. Going to test fit later this week and see how they work.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice, I need to pick up a set of those and not think about them breaking ever again :beer: I carry spares of each in my trunk right now :laugh:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

do you offer those adjustable rear end links for sale?


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> All buttoned up


Nice work, like the clean OEM+ bay.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ticketed2much said:


> Nice work, like the clean OEM+ bay.


Most of the thanks has to go to James and his OCD, I am just dialing in the last of it with my twist


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TheDeckMan said:


> Most of the thanks has to go to James and his OCD, I am just dialing in the last of it with my twist


You're welcome


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Are the stock fuel lines not ethanol compatible? Never heard of any issues before.. I've been running e85 solely for months now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

racin2redline said:


> Are the stock fuel lines not ethanol compatible? Never heard of any issues before.. I've been running e85 solely for months now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They dont seem to be rated for it. While they do work for a while with it, the rubber could become compromised.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> They dont seem to be rated for it. While they do work for a while with it, the rubber could become compromised.


I see, I think everything after 2000 had to be rated for ethanol, nor sure though. 
few questions, I deleted mostly everything like I see in the engine bay pictures on the last page.. where do you have the brake booster vacuum source?

I have to get rid of the thing that wraps around the engine bay

what kind of fuel line is that? and what kind of tubing is used for the catch can ? sorry for all the questions  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah I am not sure what year the change actually was for ethanol rating. The brake booster source is right out of the manifold like stock. The fuel line is from Fragola. No idea where James got the catch can hose from, perhaps McMaster-Carr? I am going to be reverting back to a regular PCV system as there is no need for a catch can.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So last weekend was eventful with some ups and some downs, with the big up being that the TT was able to move off the lift without hitting anything and was able to go on a quick drive up and down the street until disaster struck of a boost hose popping off 


Let me start from the beginning. After digging around and then ordering another rear seat latch pin I was able to put the rear seats in. 










Then next turned my attention to replacing the shift boot and pulling out the shift gate 

Old









New









Then moved onto the cooling system and drained the old green stuff out









And test fitted the USP coolant flange which requires a little work to fit









You have to grind about 1/16" of clearance in order for everything to fit as the nut hits the casting.









Installed the VF Dogbone with Phenix bushings and bolt kit so no more flush mount socket head cap screws that like to strip out. Note Red marks for torqued and blue marks for blue Loctite. 











After filling the coolant system I took her out for a drive up and down the street. Where the boost hose coming off the drivers side intercooler popped off. So a quick vag-com scan also showed issues with the ABS and traction. After chasing down some wires that were problematic and a bad brake switch I decided it was time to remove the WOT box that CBTuning installed for James. Lets just say that their quality of work is scary. 

Nicely tied into the injector harness....NOT!!!









Discovered that they must have not had an idea on how an OBD2 port comes undone from the lower part of the dash as there were tons of screw driver marks and damage to some of the wiring.










Thus was time to break out the wiring tools


















Much better!









And fixed











However I quickly discovered that the entire coil harness had cracked wires, so drained the cooling system again and started removing the old harness to put a new one in. Hoping to have it buttoned up tomorrow night for an alignment this weekend.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Nice work Noah. I love places like CBTuning, they make it so nice to be able to do things yourself and not have to pay some jerk leg to half arse something for you.  I'll have a box coming your way, heading out Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

You are so right Adam, speed/stance shops cut corners that those of us that have spent years actually learning because of being able to walk away when we hit the wall and then come back when we figure out how to do it the right way. 

I eagerly await that giant box lol

The stance community is ruining cars so fast in order to gain popularity that those of us saving these cars will have our work cut out for us. So far I am about 90 hours into this car. I figure there is another 40 hours of OCD work to finish everything up. Like the rear speaker grille that has a small hole in it  and the headlight that has a broken tab, if anyone has a good right housing let me know.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome work Noah! It's all about the details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Luis :beer:


----------



## ne2i (Jan 4, 2004)

Speaking of details, Where did you get the tools for the hose clamp crimps? They look way better than worm clamps!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ne2i said:


> Speaking of details, Where did you get the tools for the hose clamp crimps? They look way better than worm clamps!












http://www.mcmaster.com/#hose-clamp-pliers/=11zrj1p


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Well after spending all yesterday pinning out and rewiring the entire coil harness I was able to make it to the alignment shop this morning. Only two small issues to sort out. One being an issue with the brake pressure sensors which seems to be from sitting and moisture getting into the system or dirt and causing them to jam and the connection also to have issues. Finally the Unitronic tune with write outs keeps allowing the evap pump code to put the car into limp mode. 



















Does feel good as I was able to drive it 10 miles today!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So after solving the blown out gasket on the throttle body from it working its way loose. Drove the car 30 miles last night and confirmed that the primary oxygen sensor is shot, as well as the lateral sensor (G200), feels good other wise and very much like the track TT in handling and braking. 

Good new is that it can go over bumps without hitting the sub frame on anything


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Got to the bottom of the brake sensor issues causing the traction light to stay on.

The codes in question
*Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure 27-10-Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
P01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 57-00-Electric Circuit Failure *

To solve this issue you have to unplug the sensor mounted on the bottom of the master cylinder. Mark the front sensor with a zip tie so not to mix them up. Then you will need a 27mm socket on a 3' extension with a swivel between the extension and socket. The only really good way to get at it is from under the car looking up at the bottom of the master cylinder between the steering rack and the fire wall. 

It also helps to have a second person help you looking through the drivers side fender opening to make sure you get the socket on straight. Make sure to gently thread in the new sensors to ensure you do not cross thread them. Then tighten from the bottom using the socket. 

*Note you will need brake fluid and need to bleed the system as fluid will pour out when you pull the sensors. 

Sensors cost about $175/ea and should both be replaced together. Calibration using basic settings is also required.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

A little update on the TT. So far things have been smooth sailing with putting on a little over 8,000 miles this year. Had a great little drive last weekend in VT with the wonderful fall foliage.










Then on my way home from the garage after washing the car and putting in some new front brake pads there was a bang and lots of clatter under the hood while gently cruising along. Without even letting it go 2 seconds I shut the motor off and coasted off the side of the road. 

So popped the hood and pulled the timing belt cover off and noticed tons of belt material all over the place. I was able to feel the belt was not broken but had tons of slack in it. Now normally this would be a heart wrenching moment, but alas these things happen. So standing on one foot, waving my left hand in the air, I was able to get just enough cell service to call AAA. An hour later my local tow truck driver showed up and we got the car back to the garage. Eager to see what went wrong I began pulling it apart.








































So far I it seems that the bolt is dead soft and the thread became compromised from either a manufacturing defect or material defect. A new motor is already getting prepped to go in with a new single mass flywheel kit from Four Seasons as well as it is a good time to make a stronger shoulder bolt so this never happens again, figure this is a good test bed to try out a special designed bolt to help prevent this sort of failure on expensive motors.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*The saga continues.*​
The little disaster on the TT motor has allowed me to spend some time diving into the failure with a fairly extensive focus. First thing I did was to order up both the after market NTN setup and a factory NTN in addition to a Meyle one. 

First step was to check the hardness of all three. All fell within the 1-2B hardness level. 

Next up was to identify the material of the shoulder bolts : 4130 Steel


















Then to check the threads of all three shoulder bolts. Now this being a M10x1.5 thread, all three bolts check out as follows. Diving into the threads first as potential point of issue as they are the primary source of non-conformance's. 


















Spec Major Diameter 9.732-9.968mm (.383"-.392")
NTN Factory Audi 9.788mm (.3853")
NTN Aftermarket 9.830mm (.3870")
Melye Aftermarket 9.863mm (.3883")

Spec Minor Diameter 7.938-8.344mm (.3125-.3285")
NTN Factory Audi 7.914mm (.3116")
NTN Aftermarket 7.902mm (.3111")
Melye Aftermarket 7.858mm (.3094")


Spec Pitch Diameter 8.862-8.994mm (.3488"-.3540")
NTN Factory Audi 8.900mm (.35041")
NTN Aftermarket 8.915mm (.35099")
Melye Aftermarket 8.886mm (.34984")




























So further diving into things, all bolts failed the M10x1.5 6g "Go Gage", which normally shows that the pitch diameter is large or the minor diameter is too big. Looking above it is clear to see the minor diameter is not the issue as all three bolts are under the specified max minor diameter. The pitch and major diameter also check out, which points to potential issue with burrs on the threads or that the thread angle could be off. 


Next up is to look at the thread under 5x microscope. Between both factory NTN and aftermarket the grain structure is very similar as well as machining marks. Under careful inspection you can see the grain structure is compressed close to the shoulder, similar marks can be found by the head which points to these NTN shoulder bolts being cold formed. Cold forming process is my using extreme pressure and forces to form a screw or bolt with dies. This is very fast and inexpensive per part when comparing to machining from solid billet, it also has the advantage of not requiring the need to deal with large quantity of chips. 


NTN Factory









NTN Aftermarket









Meyle Aftermarket









Cold forming process animated (note the shearing of raw stock)





Cold forming vs screw machining





The issue with cold forming is that it does not do well when dealing with difficult/super alloys found in modern aerospace. Yet is very common in automotive when every $.0001 counts and process stability is utmost.

So far I have come up with a couple other ideas of what caused the failure, but so far inconclusive smoking gun. Hopefully once the motor is out and the head is off something becomes a sign of premature failure leading to the failure of the shoulder bolt. 


Next up since James told me the head was helicoiled, I drilled and tapped a 6061 block and helicoiled the hole as well as drilled and tapped a M10x1.5 6g hole as well to compare fitment.

















When the bolt is snug in the straight tapped hole it shows .0165" axial play, fit is a little loose, but not bad.









The helicoiled hole show over double the axial play when snug .035"









Video of the bolts in both holes



Conclusion thus far is that the bolt and helicoil were suspect in aiding in the failure. Next things to take a look at is the crank pulley and flywheel. This is the only TT I have had with a dual mass flywheel and they tend to vibrate like hell after not many miles under decel conditions. There could have been a combination of the vibrations caused by a dual mass flywheel rather than beating up on the clutch, instead transmitting to the motor and with a poor fit of the helicoil hole loosed up the bolt. This would explain the grooves worn into the washer. Another possibility is that the helicoil was too tight and pushed into the head and prevented the shoulder bolt from bottoming out against the head when torqued in. This could have also explained the wear of the washer to the point that it allowed the bolt to bend axialy enough to break. 

Washer wear









Where the bolt broke 









As you can see here that the later theory has a high probability. Additionally to this the tensioner roller shows very little lubricant in the failed bearing.










This is a new Meyle one which has a lot more grease in it.









So at this current point I am going back and forth with making new bolts for the motor that is going into the car and have them heat treated to stronger to allow a higher torque.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Exhaustive and in-depth analysis Noah! Thanks for this.

Are my eyes playing tricks or those threads on the Mehle bolt don't look as good as the NTN?

This makes me wonder about going for a cost-effective fix on critical parts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Exhaustive and in-depth analysis Noah! Thanks for this.
> 
> Are my eyes playing tricks or those threads on the Mehle bolt don't look as good as the NTN?
> 
> ...


Happy to post my findings. The Mehle one actually is closer in angle and form than either of the NTN ones. The rounded flat on the lead thread of the NTN ones could cause issues with ruining the threads in the cylinder head, depending on how tight they are. However tapping the block as you see it still fits pretty well, yet fails the gage test. Which means the thread angle is wrong. With the thread angle wrong aka low (50° range) this lowers the contact area with the thread in the head, meaning less strength of the mating parts. The Mehle one is closer running more true to the 60° thread angle, which is why it threaded in partially into the "Go gage", this would be the stronger mating and less likely to back out.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Got a chance tonight after work to run over to the garage and get some things done.

First up was to replace the ram on the engine lift that a co worker borrowed and did not treat well, thus rusted and blew the seals. 



















A new one should do the trick and not risk damaging a motor.

Next up was to pull the spare 60k AMU motor that was stuffed behind the Corrado without damaging anything.









Once pulled out took some work chasing down some M12x1.75 bolts to mount the engine stand so work could commence on the timing belt, cooling parts and some service items. 










Noticed it was missing knock sensors, so a pair of those should be ordered up and perhaps a new alternator. 

Hopefully some more progress this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice! I always liked the Corrado as well. As stated above, thanks for the in-depth analysis. I had to re-read most of it but very interesting information!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, great work on the roller bolt! def something id like to upgrade on all my motors just to be safe.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Made some more progress last night and started getting the motor set. Pulled the plugs, put some Kroil down the cylinders to lubricate as rotating over since the motor has sat for years. 




























These plugs are way old 



Next up was to get the plastic injector cups out and glass media blast the manifold prior to putting in some new billet ones. 



















After some media blasting, tossing the manifold into the garage dish washer that makes for a cheap parts washer to remove all errant media. 











In other news, finally closed on a new garage. 7k sq/ft, office space and apartment. Cannot wait to move in the spring and have some more space for projects.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new place Noah!
Garage envy starting in 3, 2, 1!!!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

That place looks sweet. I'd get in so much trouble. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks guys! Large spaces can be trouble if you like to collect projects :laugh: Might have to do a little GTG in 2018 or something once I get settled in.

First off have some small fixing projects to do and some painting, hoping to be able to move everything in from the current space and the stuff that is stuck in storage in June. Then can start doing some renovations and setting up the work space.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Got the manifold finished up tonight with some billet injector cups. 



















That look much better. Next up to tackle the valve cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Awesome, congrats on the new spot!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Awesome, congrats on the new spot!


Thanks Adam :beer::beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Garage and injector cups looking sweet!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Why are there forks in the dishwasher!? I'm sure there's a better way to clean them...:laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Just read through on some of the posts last page too, great work dude. Really love the OCD.


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

Damn!!! You must live in the country to afford a place that size! Solid though. So jealous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Neb said:


> Why are there forks in the dishwasher!? I'm sure there's a better way to clean them...:laugh:


 Left overs from the prior owner....figure if I ever need a biological project they might be the trick. 




idwurks said:


> Just read through on some of the posts last page too, great work dude. Really love the OCD.


Thanks!



recaro19 said:


> Damn!!! You must live in the country to afford a place that size! Solid though. So jealous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well there is no cell service...but sort of still in semi civilization. Its a small town of 17xx people, for sure is an interesting place.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Progress is slow with so many irons in the fire, but the feeling of moving forward is nice as the motor is coming together. 

Stripping down some more nonsense to clean and replace. 


















Cleaning everything and glass beading all the aluminum









Cleaned up and painted the front of the block that was in a little rough shape from sitting









Cleaned manifold and fresh Phenix Engineering billet injector cups









To help prevent anything from loosening I use Torque Seal as well as to indicate what has been tightened down. This ensures that everything gets checked.

















Pulled the fuel rail and injectors off the motor in the car and installed them on the new motor









Getting pretty close, last up is to put the coolant parts back on and do the timing belt.









While taking some things apart I pulled the plugs from the old motor.....#3 Cylinder had a melt down. Looks like this motor will require a bit more extensive rebuild than I thought.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

IN for updates


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

L33t A2 said:


> IN for updates


:laugh:

Should have some next weekend. Bolts are back from heat treating, have to finish final stress testing and post up comparison of the factory bolt to the ones I made. Then from there time to put the new motor in with all the updates so I can focus on the Corrado :biggrinsanta:

At least James got to see the carnage in person


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Could have been worse :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Could have been worse :laugh:


Could have


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I didnt get very far into this thread but wow am i surprised to see another LZ7W with a f'd up front bumper. I thought i was the only one...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alec's TT said:


> I didnt get very far into this thread but wow am i surprised to see another LZ7W with a f'd up front bumper. I thought i was the only one...


Current owner regrets PO's decisions :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Current owner regrets PO's decisions :laugh:




Ordered up some last bits here and there to start working on it next week. 

Engine progress has been a little slow with all the other projects going on with product launching/building renovations. So far have everything pretty much buttoned up other than to pull a few things off the dead motor. 

Made a test fixture to test the factory bolts










Finding was at 18/ft lbs that the bolts stretch .003", the thread angle is low which causes less engagement of the threads in the head. 

At 50 ft/lbs the treads deform across the major diameter due to low engagement of the threads in the cylinder head.









So conclusion of the failure was a couple items. First off the vibrations from a worn dual mass flywheel created more vibrations than usual. Secondly was the helicoil in the cylinder head would not correctly engage with the threads of the bolt due to the improper thread angle (axial play in the helicoiled hole was .036" ) so what happened was the following. When the bolt was tightened into the helicoil it stretched allowing less torque on the surface of the bolt to the cylinder head. The vibrations from the dual mass flywheel then caused the bolt to slowly work its way out to a point where the shoulder bolt no longer could hold the torque of the belt. This is when it simply went into a shear situation and failed taking out the valves and breaking the valves in the #3 cylinder. 

So the last thing currently is to do the timing belt and water pump and then swap some of the coolant parts off the dead motor once removed from the car next week.

The new tensioner bolt machined, heat treated to similar specifications alike the aircraft head studs that I make should do the trick. These bolts should be perfectly fine to reuse when doing timing belts, designed around being in the 180kpsi range.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The little snow storm this weekend got me over to the garage to begin pulling the motor. 

First part was to pull the bumper off









Head light connector busted needing replacement 









Seems some one has been here before and tea bagged the re-bar :sly:




























A wonderful beverage for a cool day in the garage 









All the intake valves are smoked









All the exhaust lifters are collapsed/possible broken retainers with the broken valves 









Broken MAF connector needing replacement 









Out with the old powder coated manifold and valve cover stuff









Pulled out the catch can setup to go back to a PCV system to prevent oil leaks









Have to compile the last parts needed and order next Monday. This weekend should have the motor out and the new motors timing belt all sorted out and ready to be mated to the transmission with the new clutch and flywheel assembly.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

With the warm weather last weekend and the desire to get this project rolling onto the restoration end of things, got to the garage first thing to pull the drive line out to get the transmission free in order to mate to the new motor. 











First up was to disconnect the AC and pull the core support out of the way









Marked the flex disk in just to be sure everything goes back exactly as it came apart









Pulled Axles

















Motor out and ready for bay cleaning









Time to rob a few usable parts of this motor









Random bolt and washer hanging out on the frame rail









James mentioned that the threads were stripped out for one of the motor mount bolts....turns out the tab was broken off the motor









Other damage was found with the alternator being broken having impacted the frame rail. 

















Some rattle marks on the bracket from it being held in loosely by the bolts and broken tabs. Which would explain the rattle I heard after getting the AC re-charged. 









Looks like all of this damage came from the broken motor mount many H2Oi's ago from the car being too low and bottoming out. This is a cautionary tale for those who worship the low lifestyle as it only destroys things. I knew what I was getting into with saving this TT from being a "stance car" this is no qualms with James, however it is against the community at large that thinks they know better and low has no trade offs. This is why I will only offer 1/10th the value of a "stanced car" due to the level of restorations needed to bring them back from the dead.

Onto the new motor, with needing to chase down a new alternator I was able to put the new knock sensors in, the new coolant pipe, thermostat and housing all in. Also while I am in there it was a good time to put in a new crank position sensor. 










One of the INA outlets that I deburred and did some minor fitting in order to get it to seal correctly without issue









New knock sensor torqued and marked


















New CPS 









Usable known good TB swapped over from the other motor









Pile of parts needing to go in




















Excessive oil in the outlet of the turbo, the inlet and IC piping from the catch can setup that was not very efficient. This will all be going back to stock PCV system for reliability. 










Stay tuned for the next chapter of the restoration and rebirth of an Aviator back to proper road driving glory!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Why was there an aftermarket oil drain line on the K04?  Because low life? :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Why was there an aftermarket oil drain line on the K04?  Because low life? :laugh:


Pretty much, think it was one of those low and blown axle took out oil line


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

With some nicer weather took the opportunity to get over to the garage to get some more work done on the TT. This weekends mission was to split the trans from the motor and break the block/head and rest of the other parts as well as to get the engine bay cleaned up from all the oil puked out of the valve cover and the low life causing broken axle boots. 

First up was to remove the turbo....but alas the bolts had been rounded off already, so off with its head! And more on the bolts later.









Some quick work and the head was off to show is ugly side


















All the pistons are damaged, bore is slightly messed up but should be able to be potentially saved with boring out .020"









Strange locking compound all over the turbo area :screwy:









Time to clean up these messy parts









A much cleaner engine bay with new VF bushings while at it. Easily cleaned a couple pounds of CV grease off the frame rails, sub frame and fire wall. 

















Then discovered this wonderful charm of a failed dual mass flywheel. As suspected it was causing vibrations which helped cause the tensioner bolt to back out and break. This is a classic reason why I always use single mass setups as the dual mass not only being heavy, but the shocks it transmits to the gearbox and engine are far worse once they begin to wear. 



Now onto getting the turbo off the dead head.

So fixturing up the head onto the Bridgeport to get good access to the one bolt that was really well rounded off was the next step.

















Milled and drilled for good penetration of welding a nut onto it is the first round









Hot welded nut which broke off with some torque. Tried this a couple more times with no luck and thus turned to drilling it completely out with a 9.7mm Carbide Sandvik drill, this is the only way to drill through these bolts.









With that now off now able to pull the manifold off this head and turn it into a door stop.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Progress is continuing to move slowly along on the TT, but the motor is finally all ready to be mated up with the new clutch and flywheel to the transmission. 

Tackled the original 60k timing belt on the new AMU motor









Marked at TDC and belt pulled off









New metal impeller water pump.









The new tensioner bolt and redline grease lubricated timing belt tensioner.










Timed and done


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

This weekends progress got things moving forward nicely. First up was to weld up some brackets on the front rebar for the Mocal and to make some spacer tubes to keep it from flexing. 



















Moved the transmission up onto a roller table so that it would be easier to bolt up to the motor









A Four Season Tuning 14lb flywheel and clutch net setup to mirror the one in the track TT









Motor and transmission all bolted up and ready for last look over tonight and install Saturday.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Today's update from the saga of the never ending story with this car. As of this week it will be exactly one year since the last time it got back onto the road after the first level of sorting it out suspension and electrical wise last year. Heading over tonight to finish up the last couple things and fire her up baring any disasters 

Last weekend was able to get the motor back into the car and pretty much everything wired back up, with the exception to some issues with the oil cooler parts not being correct....grumble grumble. 

Transmission and motor set up to go into the TT









30 minutes later was bolted in

















A old Saab mirror works great to see the down pipe nuts 

















Trusty 4mm Allen key for the linkage alignment 









Mocal Thermostatic with straight AN- and 30° AN Push Lock 









Plenty of room to mount the larger G60 filter and not have a PITA time removing it. The G60 filter adds .5q capacity to the oil system









Oil Cooler mounted with 90° AN -10 to -8 Push Lock

















Aluminum tubes to prevent warping and leaking cooler









Moved the Hella's so they would not obstruct air flow like the prior mounting from when James had it









And almost all there









Tonights tasks:
1. Install Fluidamper and ACC belt
2. Replace MAF connector
3. Tighten Cooler Lines
4. Add Oil/Water/PS fluid
5. Check coolant system for leaks
6. Install battery
7. Check Vacuum lines
8. Clear Codes
9. Dry Crank to build oil pressure
10. Start her up


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Last night ended up being the test start night. Some minor things came up, one being a oil leak from one of the cooler line fittings that I had not tightened enough, this will require some cleaning tonight prior to the bumper and lights going back on. 

Secondly the clutch slave and master might still have a slight air pocket so a re-bleed is in order just in case. Prior to the bumper going on a quick boost test to ensure the hoses are all tight and ready for some boost. There is nothing more annoying than being twenty or so miles from home when you pop one of those intercooler hoses off on a cool night 

Fluidamper installed









New shifter extension machined up with a little more character to the design intention









Horn wiring extended and mounted out of the way to ensure no cooling issues if taken to the track









Needed a little refreshment so some beer to keep things going along









Next up was to tackle that busted up MAF plug that always seemed to fall apart a little more every time I looked at it









Putting the coolant system under vacuum to ensure no leaks prior to filling. If you do not have one of these vacuum fill tools, I highly recommend it!









Slowly filling up time to ensure no pockets of air









And finally it running


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

And just like that the garage space is now empty 

Wrapped things up this morning with a boost leak test and tighten up the axles. Then headed over for an alignment.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome! Two things:

1) What is the brand of that car lift?

2) Where do you get your replacement connectors at? I recently looked through a thread that had a link to an affordable online source but can't seem to find it now.

Thanks! Again, awesome work!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Awesome! Two things:
> 
> 1) What is the brand of that car lift?
> 
> ...



Thanks!

The lift is a Bendpak MD6 
http://www.bendpak.com/car-lifts/specialty-lifts/md-6xp.aspx

Connectors can be found here
http://www.automotive-connectors.co...or-2-8-mm-1-row-coding-vi-non-restricted.html

http://www.automotive-connectors.co...tor-2-8-mm-2-row-coding-i-non-restricted.html


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

where do you get that nifty coolant vacuum connection?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

StateSideS3 said:


> where do you get that nifty coolant vacuum connection?


https://store.snapon.com/Cooling-Sy...iller-Cooling-System-Blue-Point--P643141.aspx


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The lift is a Bendpak MD6
> http://www.bendpak.com/car-lifts/specialty-lifts/md-6xp.aspx
> ...


I appreciate it. I've wanted a two post lift but I'm thinking that MD-6X may be more practical so that I could move it between bays if I needed to.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Always nice to catch up on the thread, adds more detail than instagram offers. 
For shifter alignment I've always used a 5mm drill bit :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

hunTTsvegas said:


> I appreciate it. I've wanted a two post lift but I'm thinking that MD-6X may be more practical so that I could move it between bays if I needed to.


I personally love the lift, even with the plan of putting in a two post these make sense as a lot of times needing to get into the inside of the car and not having to be on your knees trying to do something under the dash with the doors fully open is great. 



L33t A2 said:


> Always nice to catch up on the thread, adds more detail than instagram offers.
> For shifter alignment I've always used a 5mm drill bit :thumbup:


IG is tough for keeping track of builds, that is why I always like to document everything here. 5mm drill works perfect :thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

TheDeckMan said:


> https://store.snapon.com/Cooling-Sy...iller-Cooling-System-Blue-Point--P643141.aspx


This one includes the adapter for our coolant ball/system?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

StateSideS3 said:


> This one includes the adapter for our coolant ball/system?



Not sure, I just use the rubber cone on everything.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So some updates.

Got a chance to get down to my buddies house to do a clay and detail on the TT now that it is back on the road, other than the bumper pissing me off now due to it being busted and repaired haphazardly the car looks great again. Next up should be another oil change and coolant flush to clean the motor out and get back to putting some more miles on the car for the summer.



















Other small annoyance is this set of HP+ pads sound like a MTA bus is coming down the road. So those will most likely get changed out for something a bit nicer on the nerves. 










Was able to pull the track car out and get both cleaned up to make it out to Dustoff, however I was unable to attend do to some work obligations. 


























However the light of the weekend was having this to put some miles on. The D2 S8's really are something! While driving it handles very much like an E39 540i, quiet, quick and no fuss with speed it does however hurt the feelings with the fuel economy being 16-18 per gallon of the good stuff.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

those are my favorite S8s!! The D2 body style is so classic


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio said:


> those are my favorite S8s!! The D2 body style is so classic


Surprised you do not have on yet Morio! Highly thinking of picking one up for daily duties, might go with the standard A8/A8L as I dont need the shorter gearing, however the sport seats are the ****.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I was in the market for one but couldn't find one that wasn't beaten and over priced... Then I found the Phaeton so that took the S8's place. For what I wanted (a big sedan) the Phaeton has fit the bill perfectly


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio said:


> I was in the market for one but couldn't find one that wasn't beaten and over priced... Then I found the Phaeton so that took the S8's place. For what I wanted (a big sedan) the Phaeton has fit the bill perfectly


Yeah the S8's seem to suffer crack pipe prices for high mile cars that still need work. However this one my friend got was all stock with 70k miles on it in near perfect shape for a good price. The Phaeton does seem to fit the bill well, a 3.6CC also comes to mind as a good fit.


----------

